# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 11:10)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Coimbra, Leiria e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 19,9 ºC.

Amanheceu com céu muito nublado e agora chove fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 11:23)

Actualmente 21ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Por agora não chove, mas hoje já acumulou 2mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Olá

Agora estou de férias na Aroeira e é a partir de lá que irei dar seguimento aos meus valores durante cerca de 15 dias.

Sigo com 21.1ºC e céu muito nublado.

À pouco esteve a chover fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

Choveu fraco breves minutos; tão breves que nem 0,2 mm acumulei.

Vento fraco de Oeste, céu encoberto e 22,8 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2009 às 12:00)

Os modelos estão malucos, aqui está a chover 

Estou com 19.5ºC


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2009 às 12:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os modelos estão malucos, aqui está a chover
> 
> Estou com 19.5ºC



Não vejo estranheza nos modelos ó Mário! Estava previsto né? 

Chuva fraca e 22º agora em Oeiras


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 12:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os modelos estão malucos, aqui está a chover
> 
> Estou com 19.5ºC



Quantos mm já?


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 12:07)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 19,6ºC... 

Durante a manha já pingou mas muito pouco! Agora céu coberto vento fraco e 23,7ºC...

Ps: agora chove fraco...está a passar a frente por aqui


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2009 às 12:09)

Por Sintra continua a chover!

Acumulados até ao momento *6.7mm*

Temp: 19.1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2009 às 12:16)

Boa Tarde

Mas que belo inicio de agosto, por aqui já chove fraco desde as 10:00h da manhã, (claro que por vezes não chove nada)  e continua, a Minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC, T.Actual: 26.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2009 às 12:21)

rozzo disse:


> Não vejo estranheza nos modelos ó Mário! Estava previsto né?
> 
> Chuva fraca e 22º agora em Oeiras



Nem o próprio IM previa isto ontem, de todas as entidades que eu consulto nenhuma previa isto ontem 

Aqui já cairam cerca de 2 mm, estou com 19.4ºC e continua a chuviscar.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 12:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem o próprio IM previa isto ontem, de todas as entidades que eu consulto nenhuma previa isto ontem
> 
> Aqui já cairam cerca de 2 mm, estou com 19.4ºC e continua a chuviscar.



Mas o GFS indica já a algum tempo a possibilidade de chuva fraca em Lisboa a ponto de poder acumular! até na margem sul mas ai já sem acumular...  A partir da tarde vai ficando menos nublado até limpar  

Aqui já não pinga e o tempo está mais claro, a temperatura é de 24,8ºC e o vento fraco...


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2009 às 12:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem o próprio IM previa isto ontem, de todas as entidades que eu consulto nenhuma previa isto ontem
> 
> Aqui já cairam cerca de 2 mm, estou com 19.4ºC e continua a chuviscar.



Sinceramente não sei como dizes isso, acho que é exactamente ao contrário, tudo fazia prever que chovesse fraco em Lisboa hoje de manhã! Desde modelos até previsões descritivas...
Mas pronto! 

O que importa é que mais para a tarde o sol deverá voltar nem que seja tímido!


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 12:41)

Olá

Já caiu alguma chuva fraca de manhã, mas não deu para registar nada... 

Há bocado também voltou a chover. Por agora céu muito nublado por vezes com algumas abertas. Dados actuais:

22,2ºC
95% HR
1017 mb 
UV 2

Vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 13:05)

Chuviscos e 22,8 ºC.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de Oeste, sem precipitação acumulada.

Desconfio que, a continuar assim, nem aos 26 ºC chegarei por aqui, hoje.


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

Continua o céu muito escuro por aqui. Neste momento chove fraco. 

Se continuar assim, daqui a mais um bocado, e ao fim de 33 dias, devo de ver finalmente o valor 1,0 mm acusado na minha estação... 

Mas até agora nada. Vento fraco e temperatura actual de 21,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Como vai o tempo pela Figueira da Foz?
Muita chuva, ou o sol já espreita?


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

Por vezes cai um chuvisco muito fraco que não molha nada, outras vezes aparece o sol. Temperatura amena de 25,6ºC e o vento continua fraco por vezes nulo...


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 14:52)

E pronto, passou a frente, que deixou chuva suficiente para fazer poças consideráveis na estrada. Estimo que devem ter caído aí uns 2 mm.

Mesmo assim o meu pluviómetro não registou nada. 

Agora céu a limpar e temperatura a subir. 22,7ºC. Vento fraco, por vezes nulo.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 15:03)

Aqui nem 0,1mm  sigo com 25,9ºC e vento fraco...céu ainda nublado com um sol tímido a querer aparecer.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 17:22)

4,3mm acumulados hoje
actualmente céu nublado mas o sol espreita.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.6ºC

T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Ago 2009 às 17:54)

por aqui alguma chuva de manhã, mas nada de especial. 
Por agora céu Nublado e 25.1ºC


----------



## Teles (1 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi começou com alguma chuva que acumulou até ao momento 7,5mm, neste momento o sol vái espreitando pelas nuvens
 e uma temperatura actual de 22.8


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 18:19)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a mínima (até ao momento) foi de 15,7º e a máxima de 24,7º

Neste momento 23,8º vento fraco (com rajadas moderadas) e céu pouco nublado.

Durante a manhã períodos de chuva moderada. Finalmente uma chuva que se viu (talvez uns 3mm).


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 18:48)

Boas,
21ºC e céu nublado.
Extremos até agora:
15ºC/23ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2009 às 19:47)

Tive máxima de 26,2ºC...

Agora já está o céu limpo e a temperatura é de 23,2ºC, 38%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 20:45)

Máxima de 25,3 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 21:27)

Acabo de igualar a mínima do dia, com 19,9 ºC.

Não foi acumulado qualquer valor de precipitação.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 21:38)

Boa noite.

Neste momento 16,6º, vento fraco  céu pouco nublado.

Veremos qual será a temperatura mínima de hoje.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 22:35)

17ºC e céu muito nublado por agora.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Como imaginava, a mínima de hoje já era... neste momento 15,6º.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 23:03)

15ºC, mínima igualada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2009 às 23:05)

N_Fig disse:


> 15ºC, mínima igualada.



Apresentas valores decimais no resumo do mês, mas o mesmo não acontece no seguimento.

Porque é que trabalhas com valores arredondados nestes casos ?


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 23:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Apresentas valores decimais no resumo do mês, mas o mesmo não acontece no seguimento.
> 
> Porque é que trabalhas com valores arredondados nestes casos ?



Por nada. Simplesmente por hábito. No resumo apresentei os valores originais porque achei que era uma coisa mais importante e que devia ser mais cuidada.
Mas não há problema em eu apresentar os valores decimais no seguimento.
Sendo assim actualmente 14,8ºC, mínima que ultrapassou a mínima desta madrugada (15,3ºC).


----------



## Lightning (1 Ago 2009 às 23:33)

Máxima miserável de 24,1ºC...

Dia caracterizado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal de actividade fraca que provocou alguma precipitação fraca na parte da manhã/tarde.

Não acumulei nada, apesar disso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 00:09)

Extremos efectivos do dia 1 de Agosto:

18,1 ºC / 25,3 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## ct5iul (2 Ago 2009 às 01:38)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia-01-08-2009
TEMP MAX 23.9ºC 16:44
TEMP MIN 17.1ºC 04:21

Temp actual 16.3ºC 01:35
Pressão: 1019.2Hpa 01:35
Intensidade do Vento: 7.5 km/h 01:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC 01:35
Humidade Relativa:80% 01:35
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 01:35
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 01:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:35
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 02:48)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NO e 17,3 ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Ago 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

A mínima de ontem fixou-se nos 15,2º.

A mínima de hoje foi de 12,2º.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 16,0º.


----------



## Obidense (2 Ago 2009 às 11:11)

Boas.
Céu pouco nublado, temporaiamente muito nublado por nuvens medio e altas.
Temperatura actual (11h)  21.4°
Temperatura min. registada 16.6°

Estamos com um verão daqueles...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2009 às 11:39)

Obidense disse:


> Estamos com um verão daqueles...



Daqueles ???


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia

Neste momento estão 25.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

T.Minima de hoje: 15.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 12:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Ago 2009 às 12:25)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.3ºC 12:20
Temp ao Sol 28.8 ºC 12:20
Pressão: 1018.4Hpa 12:20
Intensidade do Vento: 13.8 km/h 12:20
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 20.3ºC 12:20
Humidade Relativa:50% 12:20
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 12:20
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 12:20
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto 12:20 
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 12:55)

Céu cada vez mais nublado por nuvens altas e 24,8 ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Ago 2009 às 13:05)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 15.0ºC

Sigo com 23.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2009 às 13:38)

Em Odivelas, e segundo o meu irmão, ontem chuviscou mas não deu para acumular rigorosamente nada. 
0,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2009 às 14:15)

Boa tarde!
Depois de uma curta ausência em terras norte-alentejanas, onde apanhei uma valente molha, eis-me de regresso.

Extremos de dia 31/07:
17.3ºC
27.3ºC

Dia 1:

18.7ºC
24.8ºC
0,0mm apesar de saber que choveu...

Hoje:
17ºC
24.4ºC até ao momento...

Sigo com 24.1ºC, 41%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de E.
1017hpa, UV7.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2009 às 14:43)

Boas

Mínima hoje de 16,1ºC...

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e temperatura de 24,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Ago 2009 às 17:31)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Um dia fresco, mas com sol.

Máxima de apenas 25,7 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO e 23,8 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2009 às 18:21)

Ainda bastante nebulosidade alta, com a temperatura nos 23.5ºC, após máxima de 24.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Ago 2009 às 18:47)

Aqui a máxima foi de 25,1ºC..amanha já vai ficar mais pertinho dos 30ºC 

Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e 22.9ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Ago 2009 às 19:11)

Eis-me de novo em Mira-Sintra!

Actualmente, céu encoberto por Cirroestratus e vento moderado do quadrante Norte, nos 17,6 km/h, mas com rajadas que já superaram os 45 km/h.

Temperatura máxima de *21,9ºC*. Neste momento estão 19,4ºC.

Humidade nos 50% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (2 Ago 2009 às 21:11)

Boa noite.

A máxima hoje foi de 24,6º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 16,9º.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

Céu praticamente limpo, com uma temperatura fresca de 18.7ºC, 65%HR, 1016hpa, e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
17ºC
24.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

Neste momento 14,7º, vento fraco/moderado de Sul e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

16,4 ºC / 25,7 ºC

---

Céu em geral pouco nublado, mas mais nublado a Oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Ago 2009 às 01:08)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia-02-08-2009
TEMP MAX 24.6ºC 15:12
TEMP MIN 15.0ºC 07:04

Temp actual 16.5ºC 01:05
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa 01:05
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 01:05
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 16.0ºC 01:05
Humidade Relativa:74% 01:05
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 01:05
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 01:05
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:05
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 03:05)

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus, a Oeste.

Vento moderado, e temperatura nos 16ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!
Amanhece fresco o dia, pois a mínima foi de 17.2ºC, muito perto da meia noite, tendo-se mantido estável desde aí até ao nascer do sol.
De momento, sigo com 20.3ºC, com céu pouco nublado e por nuvens altas, com o vento a soprar fraco.
66%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.3ºC.
Por agora estão 21.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 10:03)

Boas
Tive de mínima 16,4°C, agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e já se sente algum calor.


----------



## Lousano (3 Ago 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,6º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e 20,7º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,1 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia!

Hoje, temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Actualmente tenho 21,7ºC, e humidade nos 55%.

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

Céu praticamente limpo, com 24.9ºC de temperatura, e 45%HR.
O vento sopra fraco (ainda)...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Actualmente, 23,4ºC de temperatura e vento fraco a moderado, nos 17,6 km/h de O (270º).

Humidade a 47%.

Cirrus, com maior incidência no quadrante Oeste.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2009 às 17:05)

Boas,
A mínima foi de 12ºC. A máxima até agora é de 24,1ºC e actualmente estão 22,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

Boas

Mínima ainda algo fresca 16,4ºC esta semana já não vai andar tão baixa...

A máxima foi de 30,2ºC já se nota bem a subida da temperatura...

Agora céu limpo e 29,4ºC, 19%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 32,4km/h de madrugada!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2009 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.5ºC

T.Minima: 16.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Actualmente 21,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

Máxima de 30,2 ºC.

Agora céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 23,6 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Ago 2009 às 20:18)

Actualmente estão 20,6ºC, céu quase limpo com apenas algumas nuvens a Oeste e vento fraco.


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Ago 2009 às 20:22)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com tempo agradável. Vento moderado de N e céu nublado com núvens altas

T= 24.5 ºC
HR= 47%
PA= 1017 hPa

Mas para a semana talvez não se possa dizer o mesmo:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Toribeiro/180_1.gif

Ameaça brasa. Se esta situação se verificar vamos ter temperaturas próximas do 40 ºC em alguns pontos do País, lá para dia 11. E noites supertropicais


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2009 às 21:05)

Magnífico, o Por-do-Sol de hoje!

Temperatura máxima de 25,1ºC, e actualmente estão 19ºC.

Humidade a 71% e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2009 às 21:08)

Relâmpago disse:


> Mas para a semana talvez não se possa dizer o mesmo:
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Toribeiro/180_1.gif
> 
> Ameaça brasa. Se esta situação se verificar vamos ter temperaturas próximas do 40 ºC em alguns pontos do País, lá para dia 11. E noites supertropicais



Possivelmente o cenário não será tanto assim, na minha opnião ainda irá ser retirado muito calor


----------



## Lousano (3 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

A máxima hoje foi de 28,7º, numa tarde de vento moderado.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 19,4º.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possivelmente o cenário não será tanto assim, na minha opnião ainda irá ser retirado muito calor



Sim, é capaz, porque 40ºC, apesar de estarmos no Verão, é muito...
Mas, é um tema  a discutir no tópico criado para a ocasião!!!


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2009 às 22:26)

Noite muito agradável com 22,0ºC, 37%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2009 às 22:34)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Valores actuais de 21,2 ºC e 64 %.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Ago 2009 às 00:14)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia-03-08-2009
TEMP MAX 29.2ºC 16:33
TEMP MIN 16.0ºC 02:56

Temp actual 19.4ºC 00:15
Pressão: 1017.7Hpa 00:15
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 00:15
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 19.4ºC 00:15
Humidade Relativa:70% 00:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 00:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:15
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2009 às 00:19)

Neste momento 17,2º.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

Vou seguindo com 21.1ºC, e 66%HR. Céu limpo, vento fraco e pressão estável nos 1016hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.2ºC
29.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2009 às 00:24)

Bastante agradável, com 20,5 ºC e 71 %.

Vento geralmente fraco de NO e pressão atmosférica novamente a subir.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 01:14)

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus, Cirroestratus e Fractus.

Temperatura nos 18ºC.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, vento nulo. Apesar da habitual frescura matinal, já se suportou bem esta manhã com menos roupa... E o dia promete ser quente.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.2ºC.
Por agora estão 24.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,2º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 20,2º.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado a encoberto, e temperatura mínima de 18ºC.

Actualmente, as núvens mantêm-se, e a temperatura é de 20ºC.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia, por aqui ceu pouco nublado e sigo com 25ºC


----------



## ct5iul (4 Ago 2009 às 11:54)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 28.0ºC 11:50
Temp ao Sol 34.2 ºC 11:50
Pressão: 1017.4Hpa 11:50
Intensidade do Vento: 10.4 km/h 11:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 27.1ºC 11:50
Humidade Relativa:57% 12:20
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 11:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto  11:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2009 às 12:13)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Valores actuais de 29,2 ºC e 48 %.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

Actualmente, Altocumulus e 24,8ºC de temperatura.

Vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Ago 2009 às 12:30)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 19.7ºC esta noite.
De momento, sigo com 27.3ºC, com o céu pouco nublado e o vento a soprar fraco.
57%HR, 1016hpa (muito estável, e há muito tempo), UV6.


----------



## Perfect Storm (4 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

Boa tarde a todos e boas férias!!!
Dados actuais:

Temp: 26,1ºC (estável)
Hr: 61% (a descer)
Pressão: 1018 hpa (estável).
Algumas nuvens a passar e nada de mais a acontecer


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Tarde agradável.

Agora 30,9 ºC e 45 %.

Pressão novamente em queda.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

25,6ºC actuais, sendo a máxima de *26,7ºC* até ao momento!

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Uncius!


----------



## Relâmpago (4 Ago 2009 às 15:02)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Lisboa continua o tempo estival e agradável. O céu apresentou, há umas horas atrás, algumas núvens cumuliformes médias/altas com virga associado, denotando alguma instabilidade.

T= 28.1 ºC
HR=55%
PA= 1016 hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Ago 2009 às 16:56)

Olá hoje obtive uma mínima de 18.5ºC

A máxima até ao momento foi de 31.9ºC

Sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

Extremos de Hoje:

*32.9 ºC (15:32)*
*17.8 ºC (05:53) *

Céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Ago 2009 às 17:34)

Bom Tarde

Ppor aqui neste momento estão 33.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.1ºC

T.Minima: 18.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 18:20)

*26,8ºC* de temperatura máxima, registados às 14:57.

O céu, que estava muito nublado por um _mix_ de núvens altas, passou agora a limpo, com excepção do nevoeiro, que já _reina_ na Serra!

Humidade a 68% e pressão a 1017 hPa. Vento fraco a moderado, do quadrante Norte, e temperatura nos 25,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2009 às 19:01)

Máxima de 31,6 ºC.

Dia agradável e de muito sol.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Olá

Sigo com 26.0ºC

A máxima ficou-se pelos 33.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro na Serra, e pelo _andar da carruagem_ não me espanta que também venha a haver aqui...

Humidade nos 75% e temperatura nos 21ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 19,2ºC e uma máxima de 32,2ºC  o vento soprou fraco a moderado todo o dia!

Agora sigo com 22,3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 23:54)

Uma foto ilustrativa do dia de hoje, por aqui!






---

Actualmente, céu encoberto e 20ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2009 às 23:56)

Tenho ainda a esta hora 21,5ºC e vento nulo...uma bela noite de verão!


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2009 às 00:35)

Sigo com 21.9ºC estagnados há muito tempo.
Céu praticamente limpo, com 81%HR, 1016hpa, e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19.7ºC
30.1ºC (vá lá, bateu os 30ºC logo ao início do mês)...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 00:43)

Depois de uma máxima de 31,6 ºC, a noite continua agradável, com 21,7 ºC.

O vento sopra bastante fraco do quadrante Norte e humidade está elevada, nos 81 %.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 01:40)

Vento fraco, e algum nevoeiro.

Temperatura nos 19ºC e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 02:30)

A temperatura tem descido muito pouco nas últimas horas.

Ainda 21,5 ºC e 83 %.


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2009 às 03:18)

Boa noite.

No dia 04/08/2009 a máxima foi de 29,6º, num dia de vento fraco e muita nebulosidade.

Neste momento neblina e vento nulo, na primeira noite de Verão com 20,2º.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 08:19)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro. Na Serra, mantém-se o nevoeiro cerrado, que já dura desde ontem à tarde.

Temperatura mínima de 19ºC, e actualmente estão 20ºC.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima foi de 19.6ºC.
Por agora estão 22.5ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e ausência de vento. Manhã amena.


----------



## F_R (5 Ago 2009 às 10:47)

Boas

Início de dia muito nublado em Abrantes

Agora em Santarém brilha o sol
Segundo o IM as 8.00 já estavam 22.6ºC


----------



## ALV72 (5 Ago 2009 às 11:32)

Mais um grande dia de Verão, viagem de Poiares até á Leirosa sempre debaixo de chuviscos. Por enquanto ainda nevoeiro e a temperatura deve rondar os 21º.

Joao


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia ou boa tarde, pois é precisamente meio dia!
Mínima tropicalíssima de 21.3ºC, enquanto vou seguindo com 26.7ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, pintalgado de nuvens um pouco por todo o lado.
Vento fraco, 63%HR, 1016hpa, UV5.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 13:25)

Temperatura estagnada na casa dos 27 ºC desde as 11h da manhã.

Ainda assim, o céu está pouco nublado e espero perto de 30 ºC.

Ontem a máxima foi mais elevada.


----------



## vitamos (5 Ago 2009 às 14:35)

Dia tristonho...

O sol ainda não apareceu, dia abafado na cidade, mais fresco junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2009 às 14:44)

Sigo com 27.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

vitamos disse:


> O sol ainda não apareceu.


Bem me parecia que estava nublado por ai, pois avisto uma grande faixa de nuvens a Oeste, e para Este avisto a formação de cumulos, e eu aqui no meio com céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2009 às 16:07)

27.6ºC, 59%HR, vento mais intenso, mas nada de especial...
Céu com algumas nuvens a norte...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 16:23)

Boa tarde.

Céu ainda muito nublado por Fractus. Na Serra, o nevoeiro persiste, já há quase 24 horas!

Temperatura nos 23ºC e humidade a 66%. Vento moderado, nos 17,6 km/h actualmente e com um valor máximo de *38,9 km/h* até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2009 às 17:45)

Boas

A mínima foi tropical com 20,8ºC...a máxima foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem ficou pelos 29,2ºC e o vento soprou fraco a moderado com um máximo de 33,0km/h NW...

Agora sigo com 27,3ºC, 40%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Ago 2009 às 17:48)

Extremos de hoje:

*30.9 ºC (13:41)*
*19.6 ºC (02:12)*

Mais um dia na média...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Extremos de ontem:
17,2ºC/25,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Ago 2009 às 18:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.6ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de N e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.9ºC

T.Minima: 19.6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Mínima de 19,2ºC e máxima de 22,9ºC.
O chuvisco e a morrinha marcaram a madrugada e a manhã, mas actualmente o céu está pouco nublado, vendo-se ainda muitas nuvens a Este. Vento fraco a moderado e 21,6ºC por agora.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Ago 2009 às 18:22)

Dia enfadonho, o sol nao apareceu por aqui hoje,Temp. max de 24,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

Céu muito nublado e nevoeiro na Serra, com o Sol a dar _as últimas_, por aqui!

Temperatura nos 21ºC e humidade a 70%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2009 às 21:32)

Máxima hoje de apenas 28,8 ºC.

Dia de vento constantemente moderado de NO.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

Actualmente céu nublado e vento fraco.
A mínima é de 18,9ºC, que é a temperatura actual.


----------



## Kispo (5 Ago 2009 às 22:03)

Neste momento:
20.3ºC
76%Hr
1017mb


----------



## miguel (5 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

Temperatura actual de 21,8ºc e vento fraco...está um lindo luar


----------



## N_Fig (5 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

17,7ºC neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Sigo com 21.9ºC, 72%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco, enfim, mais do mesmo...
Que Verão entediante aqui pelo litoral...

Extremos do dia:

21.3ºC
28ºC


----------



## Kispo (5 Ago 2009 às 23:24)

Hoje está uma noite um pouco mais fria q ontem!
19.5ºC
75%Hr
1018mb


----------



## Lousano (5 Ago 2009 às 23:36)

Bom dia.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e de vento fraco em que a máxima foram uns surpreendentes 25,7º.

Neste momento 16,9º, que são para já mínima de hoje.


----------



## Kispo (6 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

e foi este o meu 1º dia de relatos aqui no fórum!

Despeço-me com 19.1ºC, 77%Hr e 1018mb. Vamos lá ver a mínima de madrugada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Ago 2009 às 03:55)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Valores actuais de 18,7 ºC e 77 %.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto e vento nulo. Ontem o sol apareceu apenas por breves momentos ao fim da tarde


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Ontem a mínima fixou-se nos 16,7º, a mais elevada desde Junho.

Neste momento 17,6º, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Prespectiva-se mais um dia fresco.


----------



## Kispo (6 Ago 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia!

Esta madrugada o sensor registou 17.1ºC de mínima.

Neste momento registo:
20.7ºC
67%Hr
1019mb
céu pouco nublado


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2009 às 11:25)

Extremos de ontem:
22,9ºC/17,3ºC.
A mínima foi de 15,1ºC, actualmente céu muito nublado e 19,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2009 às 11:56)

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e temperatura mínima de 16ºC.

Actualmente, alguns Cirroestratus, e 21,0ºC.

Humidade a 50%, pressão a 1021 hPa e vento a 21,2 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2009 às 12:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

T.Minima de hoje: 18.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Cirrus Uncinus Radiatus e 22,3ºC de temperatura. Vento moderado do quadrante Norte, nos 31,7 km/h actualmente.

Humidade a 49%, pressão a 1020 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 11,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Boa tarde 

Vou estar nos próximos dias na zona de Torres Vedras,mais propriamente no Vimeiro..Parece que aqui da zona sou o único a relatar.. 
HOje de manha algumas nuvens e vento fraco a moderado,mas ainda assim razoável para uma manha de praia.. O barómetro aqui de casa já indicia melhoria de tempo,com diminuição do vento,muito antes de tal acontecer(Segunda-feira)


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2009 às 14:48)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.6ºC, e sigo com 26.1ºC, 40%HR, céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco...
Deve estar um bom dia de praia, mas eu vou é para uma bela sesta após me ter levantado antes das 5h da matina...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.5ºC

T.Minima: 18.0ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

Boas

A mínima de hoje foi de 17,9ºC...

A máxima foi de 27,2ºC e amanha será menos um pouco!

A rajada máxima até agora foi de 37,2km/h NW

Agora sigo com 25,7ºC, 23%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

Extremos de hoje:

*28.7 ºC (13:36)*
*16.2 ºC (05:50)*


----------



## Kispo (6 Ago 2009 às 18:23)

Extremos de hoje:

*17.1ºC
24.4ºC *


----------



## ALV72 (6 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Mais um grande dia de Verão aqui pela região centro ( Coimbra e arredores ), com céu muito nublado o dia todo e agora ás 18 H o termómetro aqui da Fernão Magalhães marca 19º, uma enormidade para um dia 6 de Agosto.

Já agora os entendidos são capazes de me explicar porque é que as nuvens baixas não deixam esta região ? É que já chateia tantos dias seguidos desta escuridão 

Joao


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2009 às 19:02)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento, de modo geral, fraco.
Máxima fraquinha de 26.5ºC.
Presentemente, sigo com 24.2ºC, 42%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2009 às 19:23)

Temperatura máxima de *23,1ºC* às 14:40.

Neste momento tenho 20,5ºC, humidade a 64%, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus!

Vento fraco a moderado, nos 25,6 km/h actualmente, e com um valor máximo de *45,0 km/h*.


----------



## Lousano (6 Ago 2009 às 21:22)

Hoje mais um dia de nuvens que apenas deram tréguas a meio da tarde.

Quando pensei que ontem era uma máxima baixa, hoje registei 24,6º.

Neste momento 17,8º, vento fraco de NW e céu encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

20ºC, 1020hpa, 64%HR.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Mais um dia meteorologicamente enfadonho...

Extremos do dia:

18.6ºC
26.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Céu limpo e 17ºC de temperatura.

O vento sopra fraco, e a humidade encontra-se nos 72%.


----------



## Kispo (6 Ago 2009 às 23:10)

sigo com: 
17.9ºC
71%Hr
1021mb

esta madrugada parece k vai ser mais fria que a de ontem onde foram atingidos os 17.1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Ago 2009 às 23:51)

*Olá boa noite...* 
_De novo por cá após alguma ausência!_

Foi um dia de céu pouco nublado essencialmente por cirrus os quais ainda marcam presença, no entanto mais visíveis são alguns fractus arrastados pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir vindo de NW.
Registo agora *18.2ºC* com *67%* de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 00:10)

Máxima de 27,3 ºC.

Tarde de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 00:28)

Extremos de ontem:
15,1ºC/21,2ºC
Actualmente 16,4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2009 às 01:45)

Um pouco longe de se considerar uma noite de Verão, lá vai decorrendo já mais fresquinha e com maior aglomeração de fractus.
Sigo agora com *17.8ºC* e *72%* de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 01:59)

Actuais 16ºC, numa madrugada de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, no quadrante Oeste.

Humidade a 75% e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 23,4 km/h actualmente.


----------



## ct5iul (7 Ago 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia 

Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa com algum vento

Temp actual: 16.8ºc
Pressão:1018.3 hPa
Vento: 32.4km/h NW
Humidade: 65%

Estes dados são de equipamentos meteorológicos portateis


----------



## vitamos (7 Ago 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro matinal a marcar presença, alternando com algumas abertas e algumas nuvens.O sol vai espreitando esporadicamente. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mocha (7 Ago 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia a todos por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, neste momento sigo com 20ºC.
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Kispo (7 Ago 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

estou neste momento com 19.8ºC e 69%Hr. PA nos 1019mb

Esta madrugada registei 16.1ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 10:39)

A mínima foi de 14,6ºC.
Actualmente 18,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 10:43)

Por território Mira-Sintrense, temperatura mínima de 15ºC, numa noite de céu, alternando entre muito e pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirroestratus.

Actualmente sigo com 19ºC, humidade a 64%, e vento nos 14,0 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## Teles (7 Ago 2009 às 10:53)

Boas , céu muito nublado por fractus , temperatura actual de 20.7 e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 15,5º.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 21,8º.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 11:40)

Agora 21,4ºC e vento moderado.
Céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2009 às 12:59)

Boas
Aqui a mínima voltou a ser fresca com 16,6ºC...

Agora já aqueceu e sigo com 24,3ºC, 31%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 13:26)

Dia relativamente fresco de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Agora 26,5 ºC e 42 %.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 14:37)

21,4ºC, céu nublado e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 14:54)

21,5ºC actuais, numa tarde de céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus, e Fractus, na zona da Serra.

Humidade a 53% e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Ago 2009 às 17:26)

Boa tarde!
Em mais um dia de aborrecimento meteorológico extremo, eis que sigo com 24.9ºC, 42%HR, 1018hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...
Mínima de 17.6ºC, e máxima de 27.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: 16,6ºC
Máxima: 27,0ºC

Agora sigo com 24,8ºC, 29%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2009 às 18:15)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.5ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N/NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.6ºC

T.Minima: 16.4ºC


----------



## Kispo (7 Ago 2009 às 18:41)

Extremos de hoje em relação a ontem:

*16.1ºC* (-1.0ºC) 
*23.5ºC* (-0.9ºC)


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Temperatura máxima fresca, com apenas *21,9º*C pelas 14:10.

Actualmente sigo com 19ºC, e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Vento a 22,0 km/h de O (270º), e humidade nos 65%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

Uma máxima baixa. Apenas 26,6 ºC hoje.

Agora 21,7 ºC e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

Olá

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. mín: 16.1ºC

Temp. max: 26.8ºC

Sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2009 às 19:59)

Hoje um dia mais quente com uma máxima de 27,1º.

Neste momento 22,6º, vento moderado de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 20:44)

Fractus, Cirroestratus, e 18ºC de temperatura.

Humdiade nos 72% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

A máxima foi de 21,7ºC
Actualmente 18,2ºC  e vento fraco moderado. Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Ago 2009 às 21:38)

Sigo com 19.5ºC, 68%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Adivinha-se uma noite fresca.

Extremos do dia:
17.6ºC
26.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Ago 2009 às 21:53)

Céu pouco nublado e 19,1 ºC.


----------



## Kispo (7 Ago 2009 às 23:01)

sigo com:

17.7ºC
75%Hr
1019mb


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 23:10)

Boas,
16,4ºC e vento moderado neste momento.


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2009 às 23:39)

Aqui vou agora com 18,1ºC e vento fraco!! é aproveitar estes dias mais frescos antes de se instalar o inferno


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Boa noite
Por aqui,na zona da Lourinhã teve um dia de céu pouco nublado,com alguns periodos de muita neblusidade. O vento foi fraco a moderado o dia todo..Bem menos vento que o esperado. DIa agradável,com pouco calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2009 às 01:35)

Devido à nebulosidade, a temperatura estagnou nos 18,3 ºC.

Vento fraco variável, mas geralmente de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 01:41)

Céu muito nublado, e temperatura nos 16ºC.

Humidade a 74%, vento fraco de N (360º) e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

Até logo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2009 às 03:31)

Completa estagnação nos 18,5 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.0ºC
Por agora estão 20.5ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC numa noite de céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto por Fractus.

Actualmente sigo com 20,7ºC, humidade a 63% e vento a 23,4 km/h de ONO (292º), tendo o seu valor máximo sido de *47,7 km/h*, pelas 10:21.


----------



## Kispo (8 Ago 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

mínima de *16.8ºC*

Neste momento:
céu pouco nublado
20.8ºC
65%Hr
1016mb


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,9º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 23,6º.


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2009 às 11:42)

Boas

A mínima foi de 17,3ºC...

Agora céu limpo e temperatura de 23,6ºC o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Ago 2009 às 11:47)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 22.8ºC 11:45
Temp ao Sol 29.2 ºC 11:45
Pressão: 1017.3Hpa 11:45
Intensidade do Vento: 32.4 km/h 11:45
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 20.3ºC 11:45
Humidade Relativa:58% 11:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 11:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 11:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Algum Vento, media por hora de 21.5km/h

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2009 às 12:09)

Dia bastante fresco, ainda com 24,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## meteo (8 Ago 2009 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

Hoje pelo Vimeiro o céu começou muito nublado,foi abrindo e agora encontra-se com poucas nuvens..O vento não sei onde se tem metido..Tem estado algum vento,fraco a moderado,mas menos que o esperado. Para praia de manha esteve muito agradável!


----------



## fsl (8 Ago 2009 às 16:02)

Em OEIRAS, o verâo, quanto a TEMP, continua arredio...

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-08-09  15:59)
Temperatura:	23.2°C 
Humidade:	60%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.0°C 
Vento:	20.9 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1015.8 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 21.8°C 
Indíce THW:	 22.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 23.6°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.9°C às   3:41	 24.0°C às 15:29
Humidade:	 57%  às  15:07	 81%  às   4:32
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.9°C às   0:00	 15.6°C às   8:00
Pressão:	 1015.6mb  às  15:57	 1019.8mb  às   0:01
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 46.7 km/hr  às  10:47
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.1°C às   5:13	
Maior Indíce Calor		 24.4°C às  15:03


----------



## Kispo (8 Ago 2009 às 17:05)

Extremos de hoje:

*16.8**
23.1*

Sigo com 22.3ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado (a olho), 1014mb e 58%Hr


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 17:13)

Temperatura máxima de *21,6ºC*, numa tarde de céu muito nublado por Fractus.

O vento tem soprado moderado a forte, tendo o seu valor médio atingido os 44,2 km/h, há pouco.

Humidade no 59%, pressão a 1016 hPa, e temperatura nos 20,8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2009 às 17:25)

Extremos de hoje:

*28.4 ºC (14:18)*
*17.2 ºC (00:54)*

Amanhã ainda há nortada mas depois Leste e calor


----------



## miguel (8 Ago 2009 às 17:47)

Extremos de hoje aqui em Setúbal:

Mínima: 17,3ºC

Máxima: 26,5ºC

Rajada máxima: 32,3km/h NW

Actualmente estão 23.9ºC, 33%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Ago 2009 às 18:04)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.8ºC

T.Minima: 17.0ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2009 às 18:41)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
14,8ºC/23,7ºC.
Actualmente 20,9ºC, vento fraco a moderado e céu quase limpo, apenas algumas nuvens a Este.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!
De manhã, o dia começou nublado, mas veio a limpar progressivamente...
Agora está praticamente limpo.
Dia bem fresco, com uma máxima de apenas 24.3ºC e uma mínima de 18.1ºC, e 22.5ºC neste momento, com 57%HR.
Pressão em queda, estando agora nos 1014mb.
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 19:44)

Céu cada vez mais nublado por Fractus, sendo que a Norte já se encontra completamente encoberto!

Temperatura nos 19ºC e humidade a 72%! Vento a 28,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Ago 2009 às 21:24)

Alguma neblina para os lados de Lisboa.
Temperatura actual de 19.1ºC, 74%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.1ºC
24.3ºC

Que venha o calor, para tirar o pó ao ar condicionado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

Tarde muito fresca, com máxima de apenas 25,4 ºC.

Depois de me acostumar aos frequentes dias quentes de Verão de Moscavide, uma tarde como a de hoje tornou-se por vezes um pouco desagradável à sombra.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Ago 2009 às 21:48)

Céu encoberto por Fractus, e temperatura nos 17ºC.

Vento moderado de NE (45º), nos 24,1 km/h actualmente.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Ago 2009 às 22:04)

*Lisboa - Cais do Sodré (www.meteocaisdosodre.info)*

Extremos de hoje:

*24.2 ºC (12:57)*
*18.1 ºC (04:52)*


----------



## ct5iul (8 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 25.0ºC 13:07
TEMP MIN 16.7ºC 05:18
RAJADA MAX:41.7KM/H 23.05

Temp actual 18.0ºC 23:15
Pressão: 1015.1Hpa 23:15
Intensidade do Vento: 31.6 km/h 23:15
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 12.1ºC 23:15
Humidade Relativa:80% 23:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 23:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Na ultima hora o vento sopra Moderado a Forte sendo a media de 26.5km/h

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## meteo (9 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Esteve céu pouco nublado a tarde toda e ás 4 da tarde o vento ainda era fraco  Ou se formou aqui um micro-clima ou não sei! Pois a previsão era de vento moderado a tarde toda,e o vento so a partir das 5 esteve fraco a moderado! Já ontem foi assim..Muito menos vento que o esperado..


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2009 às 01:43)

Após Junho, finalmente começa a cheirar a Verão... agora que começa a acabar este vento moderado de NW.

A máxima do dia 08/08/2009 foi de 29,1º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e 16,6º.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2009 às 10:11)

*Mínimas de hoje:*

*Lisboa - Cais do Sodré (www.meteocaisdosodre.info)*
*18.0 ºC (05:09)*

*Moita - Penteado (www.meteomoita.com)*
*16.3 ºC (06:56)*


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

Boas!

Tive uma mínima de 17,5ºC a ultima mais baixa dos próximos 7/8 dias  

Agora sigo com céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 24,4ºC devo ter uma máxima de 28ºC ou 29ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Ago 2009 às 12:05)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.2ºC

Sigo com 24.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.4ºC
Neste momento estão 28.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2009 às 14:24)

Uma tarde mais agradável que a de ontem, mas ainda assim decepcionante devido ao vento, sempre moderado.

Apenas 28,3 ºC e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Kispo (9 Ago 2009 às 14:55)

Extremos de hoje:

*16.5ºC**
24.5ºC*

Sigo com:

24.0ºC
54%Hr
1013mb
céu pouco nublado a limpo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2009 às 16:29)

Boa tarde

Vou colocar aqui uma foto tirada á pouco em direção ao interior:


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Ago 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!
Dia ensolarado, como de costume, e não muito quente, como já vai sendo hábito também...
Mínima de 18ºC e máxima de 27.9ºC.
Destaque para a pressão atmosférica em queda, com 1011hpa.
De momento, 26.2ºC, 46%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.2ºC

T.Minima: 17.4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Boas

Extremos de hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,5ºC*

Máxima:*29,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *33,8km/h NW

Agora sigo com 24,7ºC, 34%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco.

Muitos cúmulos alguns muito grandes visíveis para o interior...*


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2009 às 19:17)

Em Oeiras a TEMP continua relativamente baixa...

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-08-09  19:14)
Temperatura:	21.8°C 
Humidade:	65%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.0°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr N
Pressão:	1012.5 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 19.5°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.5°C 
Indíce Calor:	 21.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.7°C às   6:37	 25.9°C às 15:42
Humidade:	 54%  às  15:29	 82%  às   5:23
Ponto de Orvalho:	 14.4°C às   4:52	 17.2°C às  12:48
Pressão:	 1012.3mb  às  18:45	 1015.2mb  às   0:45
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 54.7 km/hr  às   5:33
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.0°C às   5:00	
Maior Indíce Calor		 26.1°C às  15:01


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2009 às 19:36)

A mínima hoje ainda foi fresca, com 13,1º.

A máxima foi de 30.4º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco/moderado de NW e 26,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Olá

Sigo com 23.3ºC após uma máxima de 30.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Por aqui são visíveis ao fundo algumas formações, muito provavelmente já no interior do País.







Actualmente 22,4ºC, 57% HR e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Ago 2009 às 20:33)

Bom Crepúsculo Vespertino! 

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *23,6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de 16ºC.

Actualmente, 19,0ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Humidade a 70%, pressão a 1014 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2009 às 20:54)

Máxima de 28,6 ºC.

O vento sempre moderado tornava-se incomodativo, apesar da temperatura agradável.


----------



## Kispo (9 Ago 2009 às 21:56)

neste momento tenho:

18.3ºC
76%Hr
1013mb


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Boas pessoal, excelente fim de semana de praia em galapos, hoje avistei belas nuvens para Este, neste momento sigo com 23.1ºC.
Até amahã a todos


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

Despeço-me com 20.1ºC, 66%HR, e céu limpo e vento fraco.
Aparenta ser uma noite menos fresca e húmida do que tem sido nos ultimos dias... Sinais do que virá?

Extremos do dia:

18ºC
27.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

Extremos de hoje:
14,3ºC/24ºC.
Actualmente 16,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (9 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

Noite impecável, 19,8º, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 00:31)

Aqui pelo Vimeiro(Santa Cruz) o dia mais ventoso desde que cheguei..O vento foi moderado praticamente todo o dia.Mas notou-se aumento de temperatura..Amanha começa a aquecer bem.E a partir de Terça,que dias quentes mesmo aqui pelo litoral!

Neste momento céu limpo,com vento nulo.Noite muito agradável.Apontaria para uns 18 graus.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Ago 2009 às 01:18)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 09-08-2009
TEMP MAX 28.6ºC 13:56
TEMP MIN 16.3ºC 07:03
RAJADA MAX:40.9KM/H 23.48

Temp actual 17.9ºC 01:15
Pressão: 1014.2Hpa 01:15
Intensidade do Vento: 22.8 km/h 01:15
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 13.4ºC 01:15
Humidade Relativa:76% 01:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 01:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 01:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:15
Altitude: 110Metros

O vento sopra Moderado a Forte sendo a media de 30.1km/h na ultima hora

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 01:48)

Aqui ainda uma noite algo fresca em comparação com o que vai estar nos próximos dias... vento muito fraco e 18,4°C


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 01:59)

Actualmente, céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e 16ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2009 às 08:34)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,6º.

Neste momento 20,3º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia!


Manhã de céu limpo, algum vento e já algum calor. Pressão em 1014hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2009 às 09:33)

Leste....o vento sopra de Leste quase 2 meses depois.  Verão, Verão, Verão...

Moita, Mínima de 15,0ºC
Cais do Sodré, Mínima de 18,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
De facto, apesar de ser praticamente imperceptível, o vento virou, e vem do lado do sol nascente...
De qualquer forma, ainda está fresco, dentro do normal dos ultimos tempos, pois tive uma mínima de 17.8ºC e sigo ainda com 21.6ºC e céu limpinho, embora para o lado de Lisboa se veja alguma névoa.
HR nos 67%, pressão nos 1014hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,7 ºC.

Valores actuais de 25,5 ºC e 55 %.

---

Hoje a temperatura deve ultrapassar os 30 ºC por larga margem.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 12:07)

A mínima foi de 12,2ºC
Actualmente 226,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 12:33)

Dia quentinho, o de hoje!

Após uma temperatura mínima de 16ºC, eis que levo já 25,5ºC!

Humidade nos 34% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *Este*!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

Já vou com 31º e poucas nuvens hehe:
Mas já estou a ver que vem aí trovoadas...
O céu já se está a encobrir:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 13:04)

Vento fraco de NNE e céu pouco nublado.

Valores actuais de 29,4 ºC e 45 %.


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Ago 2009 às 13:15)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 15.1ºC

Sigo com 24.3ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 13:30)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 17,7ºC...

Agora registo 26,7ºC, 35%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

O vento do lado do rio está a mostrar a faceta e a especificidade da estação do Cais do Sodré.

Agora:

Moita - *34,4ºC*
Cais do Sodré - *23,9ºC*


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

faz algum calor em arruda dos vinhos
a NE,E e SE observam-se alguns cumulus e cumulus congestus
o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ENE


----------



## Teles (10 Ago 2009 às 14:28)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura actual é de 33 graus , vento quase nulo de oeste, e vão surgindo muitos cúmulos no céu


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Por aqui sigo com 28ºC, vento fraco, de SW.
HR nos 46%.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 15:04)

Apesar do vento ter rodado para NO (315º), a temperatura continua alta, nos *28,1ºC* actualmente.

Vento a 24,8 km/h e humidade a 40%.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2009 às 15:06)

Por cá estou com 28.8ºC, já há algum tempo que não via tanto calor por aqui


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

parece que em coimbra vamos ter calor pelo menos segundo o instituto de meteorologia estao a dar para quarta feira uma temperatura de 32 de max e 28 min , concerteza que deve ser engano mas se nao for coimbra esta bem quente


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 15:18)

continua o calor mas agora o vento rodou para SE mantendo-se fraco.
os cumulus que vi a este continuam a desenvolver-se e agora mesmo por cima de mim já há alguns em formação e movemdo-se para SW


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 15:42)

Dia de muito calor,desde bem cedinho.Vento fraco e céu completamente limpo.Resumindo,um grande dia de Verão que sabe muito bem!


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Ago 2009 às 15:47)

Na Cova da Piedade, à hora marcada:


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 15:59)

Aqui 30,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2009 às 16:00)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Na Cova da Piedade, à hora marcada:



Fixe, só tens que acertar a pressão. Podes tirar-lhe aprox. 7,5 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 16:13)

Um dia de Verão em Moscavide.

Agora 33,8 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

Neste momento 34,8º, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 16:29)

Continua a subir e estou com 34,4 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 17:17)

com a intensificação da nortada no litoral oeste a zona de convergencia da nortada avançou para este e em arruda após uma manhã de lestada e calor o vento acalmou e rodou rapidamente para NW intensificando-se.
neste momento o ceu limpou e a temperatura desce a bom ritmo com vento moderado de NW com rajadas na ordem dos 30km/h.
ainda se observam alguns cumulus a leste


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

No Cais do Sodré máxima do dia neste momento com 31,7ºC

Isto depois de uma subida muito brusca, 5ºC em pouco mais de 10 minutos. O vento soprava de SO do lado do rio, mal virou para terra....de Oeste....






Na Moita, máxima do mês com *35,8ºC*. Será que é nos próximos dias que a minha estação vai chegar finalmente aos 40ºC?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 17:48)

HotSpot disse:


> Na Moita, máxima do mês com *35,8ºC*. Será que é nos próximos dias que a minha estação vai chegar finalmente aos 40ºC?



É nestas alturas que gostava de ter uma estação instalada no Poceirão...mas quem sabe ? 

É possível que ande bem perto disso, para aqui acredito em valores próximos dos 37 / 38 ºC.

E mesmo assim não falamos em valores por aí além...


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui, vou estando com a máxima do dia agora: 31ºC.
Na praia, vento de SW, fraco.


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2009 às 18:01)

A máxima hoje foi de 36,6º, o segundo maior valor do ano.

Neste momento 33,8º.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 18:11)

coimbra registou uma temperatura bem alta chegou aos 37.5º graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2009 às 18:32)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 33.7ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.6ºC

T.Minima: 17.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 18:34)

homem do mar disse:


> coimbra registou uma temperatura bem alta chegou aos 37.5º graus



Não olhes assim para esses valores. 

A estação que os registou é uma RUEMA, o que significa que não é climatológica, mas sim urbana e os seus dados não entram nos relatórios cilmáticos mensais por não cumprirem determinados critérios mínimos.

São estações cujo objectivo é mesmo monitorizar as condições meteorológicas dentro de uma cidade, resultando assim em dados bastante desviados daqueles que se obteriam em condições-padrão.

Deves guiar-te pelos dados do aeródromo.


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

Até que enfim o VERÃO chegou a Oeiras:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-08-09  18:29)
Temperatura:	29.5°C 
Humidade:	44%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.0°C 
Vento:	25.7 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1013.1 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 28.7°C 
Indíce THW:	 29.2°C 
Indíce Calor:	 29.9°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.6°C às   6:24	 32.3°C às 16:32
Humidade:	 40%  às  16:43	 84%  às   6:10
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.0°C às   0:00	 18.3°C às  15:53
Pressão:	 1012.9mb  às   4:06	 1015.1mb  às  13:45
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 57.9 km/hr  às   0:04
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.0°C às   3:53	
Maior Indíce Calor		 33.9°C às  16:31


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 18:53)

A máxima foi de 30,3ºC. Actualmente 25,9ºC  e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Kispo (10 Ago 2009 às 19:20)

Extremos de hoje:

*15.9**
29.7*

Hoje sim, tá calor! 

Destaque tb para amplitude térmica de quase 14ºC!! Ainda se estivesse no interior!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
12,2ºC/30,3ºC (amplitude térmica de 18,1ºC!).
Actualmente 25,2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 19:30)

Temperatura máxima de *29,2ºC*, hoje.

Actualmente, sigo com 26,3ºC, e humidade nos 42%.

O vento sopra fraco, de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

Ainda 30.5ºC, com a máxima de 31.1ºC a ser atingida apenas às 18h01!
HR relativamente baixa, 35%.
Vento praticamente inexistente agora.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 20:06)

Boas

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *17,7ºC*

Máxima: *33,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *34,6km/h NW*

Agora céu com alguns cúmulos a Este mas que não vão dar nada a temperatura é de 29,8ºC, 20%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Madragoa (10 Ago 2009 às 21:05)

Boas sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 27.6c
Céu limpo 
Pressão atmosférica 1012 hpa
Vento fraco a moderado de Oeste,é o que vale se não era uma daquelas noites,mas durante a manha e tarde o vento soprou sempre fraco...
Temp Máx de hoje 33.4c


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

A esta hora vou com 27,8ºc e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (10 Ago 2009 às 21:15)

Depois de um vento moderado de NW ao fim da tarde que diminui bem a temperatura, agora está estabilizada nos 25,6º com vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 21:19)

Máxima de 34,4 ºC.

---

Agora ainda 27,4 ºC e vento moderado de NO.

Uma noite bastante agradável de Verão.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Ago 2009 às 21:34)

Ainda 27.5ºC, uma verdadeira e clássica noite de Verão...
Pena que tenha que ir trabalhar, senão seria uma bela noite de esplanada e cervejola...


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

23,5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

O vento depois de aumentar um pouco entre as 5 e as 7,diminuiu,e agora praticamente não existe..Está uma noite muito quente..O carro marcava há 10 minutos atrás 26 graus!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

21,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## meteo (10 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Está a arrefecer bem! Não vai ser noite tropical,nem de perto nem de longe. É pena não ter uma estação aqui,porque a amplitude térmica poderá ser interessante amanha e Quarta.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

noite bem quente nao me lembro de estar uma noite tao quente aqui na minha terra neste verao finalmente chegou o verao


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:28)

bem tive agora a ver o site do instituto de metereologia e para o meu distrito tao a dar bastante calor 38 para amanha e 39 para quarta isto é que vai ser 
bafo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

homem do mar disse:


> bem tive agora a ver o site do instituto de metereologia e para o meu distrito tao a dar bastante calor 38 para amanha e 39 para quarta isto é que vai ser
> bafo



Estás em Manta Rota ?


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:32)

nao nao estou ja estive mas agora ja voltei a minha terra


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 22:34)

homem do mar disse:


> nao nao estou ja estive mas agora ja voltei a minha terra



Devias especificar de onde reportas, para muitos será um enigma.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Devias especificar de onde reportas, para muitos será um enigma.



a internet é um perigo estar a dizer o nome da minha terra seria um erro mas pronto digo so o distrito santarem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 22:38)

homem do mar disse:


> a internet é um perigo estar a dizer o nome da minha terra seria um erro mas pronto digo so o distrito santarem



Repara que não faria sentido reportares dados que de nada serviriam se não dissesses de onde reportas.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura estagnada nos 22,0ºC.

Está uma óptima noite!

Humidade nos 50% e vento nulo.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Repara que não faria sentido reportares dados que de nada serviriam se não dissesses de onde reportas.


ja digo melhor onde estou fui agora a rua e esta uma bela noite tropical ja parece as noites do algarve isto sim é verao havia de ser como o de 2003 ai sim fez calor todo verao


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2009 às 22:49)

conheces a manta rota daniel?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

homem do mar disse:


> conheces a manta rota daniel?



Não serias capaz de dizer o nome de uma única terra portuguesa que eu não conhecesse... 

É claro que conheço, bem perto de Vila Real de Santo António.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Registo agora 26,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N/NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Ago 2009 às 23:15)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 25,7 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:25)

Aqui 19,9ºC, ceú limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:46)

Despeço-me com 19,4ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2009 às 23:50)

Em OEIRAS o verao continua... com uma noite tropical. Facto raro nestas paragens:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-08-09  23:44)
Temperatura:	24.9°C 
Humidade:	50%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.8°C 
Vento:	14.5 km/hr NNE
Pressão:	1014.5 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 24.6°C 
Indíce THW:	 24.5°C 
Indíce Calor:	 24.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 17.6°C às   6:24	 32.3°C às 16:32
Humidade:	 40%  às  16:43	 84%  às   6:10
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.9°C às  22:02	 18.3°C às  15:53
Pressão:	 1012.9mb  às   4:06	 1015.1mb  às  13:45
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 57.9 km/hr  às   0:04
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.0°C às   3:53	
Maior Indíce Calor		 33.9°C às  16:31


----------



## Gilmet (10 Ago 2009 às 23:57)

Que noite espectacular! Quase *00:00* e tenho *22,2ºC* de temperatura!

A humidade desceu um pouco, e mantém-se estável nos 47%.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte!


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

Meia noite e estão 26,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos do dia 10:

17,7 ºC / 34,4 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 00:27)

Ainda 25,9 ºC e céu igualmente limpo.

Brisa constante de Norte.


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2009 às 00:37)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS o verao continua... com uma noite tropical. Facto raro nestas paragens:
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-08-09  23:44)
> Temperatura:	24.9°C
> ...


Este ano tem sido produtivo em noites tropicais!Em Junho foram 4 seguidas Agora volta a ser em Agosto e em principio terá mais esta semana!
Por aqui em Santa Cruz não vai ser noite tropical..O carro já marca 19 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 00:56)

E a temperatura mantém-se estagnada, bem como a humidade!

21,7ºC e 49% actualmente! Vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 01:09)

Por aqui os 20º já eram, neste momento 19,8º e vento nulo como habitual.


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

por aqui, a noite mais quente do ano até agora--- *23.7ºC*


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 01:19)

*(10-8-2009)

T.max:  35.8ºC
T.min:  16.5ºC*

 a temperatura subiu agora para *23.8ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 01:23)

Aqui ainda 25,7 ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Ago 2009 às 01:33)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 10-08-2009
TEMP MAX 32.9ºC 13:57
TEMP MIN 16.5ºC 06:53
RAJADA MAX:32.0KM/H 20.12

Temp actual 26.1ºC 01:15
Pressão: 1015.3Hpa 01:15
Intensidade do Vento: 16.2 km/h 01:15
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 24.7ºC 01:15
Humidade Relativa:47% 01:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 01:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 01:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Noite Tropical a esta hora 26.1ºc

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 01:45)

E eis que há uma quebra nesta estagnação toda! 

Temperatura agora nos 21,0ºC, e humidade um pouco mais alta, nos 54%.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 01:46)

Aqui por Setúbal tenho agora *26,1ºC*, 24%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado...e dentro do quarto 28ºC  vai ser bonito esta semana vai


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 01:56)

A temperatura subiu até aos 26,0 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 02:30)

Despeço-me com 20,2ºC, no limiar de deixar de ser tropical.

A humidade sobe ao ritmo de +10%/h, estando actualmente nos 60%.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Ago 2009 às 02:37)

*olá boa noite...*

Verão de volta e em força!
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NW.
Sente-se na pele um ar mais quente e seco do que em certos dias (durante o dia) não muito longínquos!
De momento registo 25.3ºC e 33% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 03:09)

Ainda 25,9 ºC.

A temperatura está constante há horas.


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,5º, ainda a um grau da mínima mais alta do ano.

Neste momento céu limpo, ausência de vento e 21,5º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2009 às 09:13)

Bom Dia

1º Minima tropical deste Mês 20.2ºC.
Por agora estão já 27.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (11 Ago 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia, isto hoje promete por aqui ceu limpo e sigo com 25ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Ago 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e dia bastante quente em Santarém com 24.2ºC ás 7.00 horas segundo o IM

Em Abrantes estão agora 27.3ºC
Por lá a mínima foi de 23.3ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Ago 2009 às 09:49)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 19.3ºC.

Sigo com 24.6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 10:11)

*Moita*, Mínima de *18,3ºC*
*Cais do Sodré*, Mínima de *20,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Hoje, uma mínima frustrante de *19,9ºC*, pelas 2:58!

Actualmente, pouco passa das *11:00* e tenho já *29,7ºC*! Hoje vai ser mais um dia bem quente, por aqui!

Humidade a 30%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 22,2 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2009 às 11:18)

Estou com 28.2ºC, parece que o Verão está concentrado faz lembrar aqueles sumos de fruta em que uma pessoa fica enjoada só com um copo


----------



## vitamos (11 Ago 2009 às 11:27)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, 1015hPa, vento fraco de leste... Um dia a começar bem quente.

Ontem registei máxima de 32,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (11 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 29.5ºC 11:36
Temp ao Sol 36.6ºC 11:36
Pressão: 1016.7Hpa 11:36
Intensidade do Vento: 13.3 km/h 11:36
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: E
Temperatura do vento: 28.1ºC 11:36
Humidade Relativa:46% 11:36
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:36
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 11:36
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto 11:36
Altitude: 110Metros

Bastante calor ja pela manha a minima de hoje foi de 23.1ºC Hoje esta um dia de Verão

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 11:44)

Um dia de Verão à moda de Moscavide.

Agora 30,0 ºC e 41 %.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2009 às 11:48)

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.1ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de *22,8ºC*

Agora sigo já com *32,5ºC* e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 12:11)

Dados actuais:

28,9ºC
38% HR 
1014 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco e céu limpo. Hoje espero uns 36 graus.


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 12:12)

E neste momento 30,9º... e ainda faltam cerca 4,5 horas para se atingir a máxima.


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

Já tive 34,0ºC  agora 33,5ºC e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 12:35)

31,1ºC actuais. A temperatura máxima até agora foi de *31,9ºC*!

Humidade a 28% e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

por aqui já conto com *32.6ºC* 

talvez seja desta que consiga bater o recorde anterior de 40.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 12:51)

Sigo agora com 31,0ºC.

Vento fraco, por vezes nulo. A mínima desta madrugada que vem deve de ser bonita, deve...


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 12:53)

Tenho agora 34,4ºC e já tive 35,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

Condições Actuais:

*Moita - 36,0ºC
Cais do Sodré - 33,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 13:08)

Grande subida da temperatura na última hora!!

Ao ritmo de +2,5ºC/h, alcancei já os *33,3ºC*!

Actualmente tenho 33,2ºC, humidade a 25% e vento a 8,6 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 13:28)

Neste momento 33,7º


----------



## Teles (11 Ago 2009 às 13:33)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo com uma temperatura de 37 graus e 12% de humidade


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite, mínima bem tropical com uns agradabilíssimos 21.6ºC.
De momento, uns já menos agradáveis (pelo menos ao sol) 31.8ºC, com 32%HR. Céu limpo e vento fraco é a receita do dia!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

Quebra de 2ºC na temperatura. Após uma subida aos *33,9ºC*, eis que me encontro com 31,9ºC!

Vou ter de ir _assar no forno_, até logo!


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Moita, um autêntico forno. O vento virou para NO mas não fez descer a temperatura...mas aumentou a humidade *37,4ºC* e HR de *33%* = Temperatura aparente de *39ºC*.

Cais do Sodré com 34,5ºC, vento geralmente de Norte com o "bafo" do centro da Capital a chegar aqui junto ao rio.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Se o vento não estragar tudo, hoje é um excelente dia para a máxima do ano... Veremos!
De momento "ainda" 32.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 14:13)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Agora 33,5 ºC e 33 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 14:54)

33.6ºC e 28%HR. Avista-se um incêndio para o lado de Lisboa...


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 14:59)

Boas

Aqui a máxima até ao momento é de 35,2ºC ( 13:00)

Agora aumenta o vento e a temperatura é de 33,5ºC... Um amigo meu (Nuno) que mora também em Setúbal mas na serra abrigado do vento que sopre do mar  já teve a minutos 40,3ºC   se der ainda vou com ele lá hoje com um termómetro de mercúrio e uma estação tirar as duvidas


----------



## Lightning (11 Ago 2009 às 15:37)

mr. phillip disse:


> 33.6ºC e 28%HR. Avista-se um incêndio para o lado de Lisboa...



Sim, parece ser aqui em Corroios naquela zona de eucaliptos mais a Norte da freguesia (ao pé da estrada que liga o Miratejo ao Feijó).

---

35,2ºC, que fazem neste momento a máxima do mês.

E vamos lá ver... Ela ainda sobe bem. Quem dá mais?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 15:53)

Actualmente 34,9 ºC e brisa de NNE.

Uma tarde de Verão.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2009 às 15:54)

estou na baixa lisboeta ( no escritorio do meu pai) e está um grande bafo
impressionantes sao as previsões de minimas de 23-25º para a capital nos prox 3 dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 16:39)

Vim agora de uma volta pela rua.

Está uma tarde espectacular, com 35,5 ºC e 21 %.

O vento mantém-se de NNE.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2009 às 17:00)

Por aqui o inferno subiu à terra 

Estou com 30.6ºC, vento fraco.

Máxima até agora de 32.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Ago 2009 às 17:11)

Máxima de *38,3ºC*

Máxima do mês, a máxima do ano continua a ser de Junho com 39,7ºC.

Amanhã há mais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

Com a rotação do vento para NO e a tornar-se moderado, estou a ter a máxima agora.

Valor máximo atingido há minutos de 36,4 ºC.

A temperatura começa agora a descer.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2009 às 17:18)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
12,3ºC/32,6ºC (amplitude térmica de *20,3ºC*)
Agora 30,6ºc.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

Sigo com 34,6
Hoje registei 39,4º
5º por aqui vai haver a probabilidade de trovoadas


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

recorde quebrado 

*40.9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 17:38)

Foi por pouco, mas não consegui a máxima do ano, apenas a do mês: 34.2ºC de máxima, embora ainda siga com 33.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2009 às 17:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 36.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.5ºC

T.Minima: 20.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 18:28)

A temperatura máxima foi de *33,9ºC*!

Actualmente, ainda 28,6ºC, e humidade nos 33%.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º) e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2009 às 18:36)

QUe grande dia de Verão!
Hoje na praia de Santa Cruz vento nulo,e 30 graus ás 3 horas da tarde. Dia esplendido


----------



## kikofra (11 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Máxima
35,2ºC 1:35 PM

ficou a 0.8cº da maxima do ano, registada a 21 de junho


----------



## N_Fig (11 Ago 2009 às 19:59)

Boas,
Aqui e agora 27,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 20:00)

*20:00* e ainda *26,0ºC* de temperatura. Mais uma noite que promete ser quente!

Humidade nos 37% e vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º).

Ponto de orvalho nos 10,2ºC e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (11 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

Hoje obtive a máxima do ano com 37,7º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de Sul e 26,2º.

EDIT: Passou a vento moderado agora e assim vai estar durante perto de um hora (a serra não perdoa).


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 21:18)

Depois de um Pôr-do-Sol espectacular, eis que me encontro com 22,8ºC de temperatura. A humidade sobe, estando agora nos 48%.

Sopra uma brisa fesca, mas muito confortável!


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 21:32)

Olá!

Esta tarde Fui até a casa de um amigo o Nuno que muitos conhecem aqui do Fórum e qual o meu espanto quando chego lá e vejo na estação a marcar 39,8ºC tendo já tido uma máxima minutos antes de 40,5ºC  o que é certo é que metemos uma outra estação que tinha levado e um termómetro de mercúrio que não deixa enganar e a estação marcava 38ºc a subir lentamente e o termómetro de mercúrio tocava os 39ºC!! o calor era sufocante ali metido na serra da Arrábida...  

Quanto aos meus extremos foram os seguintes:

Mínima: *22,8ºC*

Máxima: *36,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *36,4km/h NW*

A esta hora registo ainda *28,9ºC* e vento fraco de NW


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Ago 2009 às 21:57)

Ainda uns fantásticos 27.8ºC a esta hora... 38%HR, 1015hpa.
Ainda tentei ir à praia, mas estava tanta gente que desisti...
Vai ser uma noite bem difícil com o calor, abençoado AC!

Extremos do dia:

21.6ºC
34.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 22:03)

Um dia quente por aqui, mas nada de anormal.

---

Extremos de hoje:

22,2 ºC / 36,4 ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 22:08)

Sigo ainda com 28,3ºc mais ainda que a noite passada!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2009 às 22:13)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento ainda estão 29.8ºC, hoje vai ser dificil dormir com este calor.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2009 às 22:18)

hoje esteve calor comecei a subir a  ate ao santuario da nossa senhora da peneda e registei 39 graus deve ter sido o dia mais quente deste ano


----------



## squidward (11 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

às 20:45 ainda registava *30.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 22:52)

Quase 23:00 e ainda 22,8ºC. A humidade desceu um pouco, estabilizando nos 45%.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º), e pressão a 1018 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Ainda 27,3 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e brisa fraca de NNO.


----------



## Kispo (11 Ago 2009 às 23:13)

O calor instalou-se por aqui... sigo com 24.8ºC, 40%Hr, 1016mb e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje: 

*~20ºC
32.5ºC*


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

Aqui sigo a esta hora com 27,6ºC e vento fraco de NW


----------



## fsl (11 Ago 2009 às 23:43)

Noite tropical em Oeiras! :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 11-08-09  23:29)
Temperatura:	26.8°C 
Humidade:	41%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	12.5°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1015.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 26.8°C 
Indíce THW:	 26.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 26.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 20.8°C às   7:20	 35.5°C às 16:36
Humidade:	 32%  às  16:36	 69%  às   6:04
Ponto de Orvalho:	 12.2°C às  23:03	 17.2°C às  16:31
Pressão:	 1013.6mb  às   3:26	 1015.9mb  às  11:25
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 45.1 km/hr  às  22:32
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 20.6°C às   7:20	
Maior Indíce Calor		 37.2°C às  16:33


----------



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





---

Actualmente tenho 21,3ºC e humidade nos 50%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 00:28)

Estagnação nos 27,4 ºC.

Vento nulo e humidade nos 32 %.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2009 às 00:41)

Neste momento 21,5º e nem uma brisa.


----------



## squidward (12 Ago 2009 às 01:35)

por aqui ainda estão *24ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2009 às 01:57)

20,1ºC actualmente, no limiar de deixar de ser tropical!

Humidade nos 59% e vento a 13,3 km/h de N (360º).

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 02:16)

Nesta terra, onde o calor no Verão nunca é novidade, esta noite até está a surpreender pela positiva.

Ainda 26,8 ºC e 32 %.

Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 20.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi exactamente igual à de ontem, com 17,5º.

Neste momento 25,2º, mais 3º do que ontem.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Mais uma mínima bem tropical, de 22.7ºC, mais 1º que ontem.
Agora vou seguindo com 26.3ºC, mais 1.3ºC que há 24h atrás. Se isto fosse matemática, hoje a máxima do ano seria batida...
Mas ainda há esperança!!
Pressão nos 1015hpa, alguma neblina ligeira, vento fraco ou nulo, e 46%HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 11:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 24,0 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Por agora 28,7 ºC.


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2009 às 11:18)

Dia quente, com céu limpo e vento nulo!

A pressão está em 1014hPa.

Ontem registei máxima de 33,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 11:52)

A mínima foi de 13,4ºC.
Actualmente 23,7ºC.


----------



## Lightning (12 Ago 2009 às 12:10)

Máxima de ontem de 35,5ºC.

O IM prevê uma máxima de 35ºC para hoje, mas eu muito sinceramente acredito em 2 ou 3 graus a mais, já que a esta hora já sigo com 31,1ºC e ainda faltam algumas horas para a máxima ser atingida.

Hoje espero uns 37ºC.


----------



## squidward (12 Ago 2009 às 12:34)

a esta hora já conto com *33.8ºC*


o recorde poderá ser batido hoje 

quanto á minima notou-se que hoje foi mais fresco que ontem e ficou-se pelos *20.0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 12:37)

Por aqui 30,6 ºC.

Se correr como previsto, pode ser hoje iguale a máxima anual de 36,8 ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Neste momento já 33,6º.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Boas

Aqui a mínima até acabou por ser mais baixa que ontem ficou pelos 21,0ºC

Agora vento de SW e uma temperatura fresca de 25,2ºC o calor tirou um dia de folga aqui  basta o vento rodar para aquecer muito em apenas uma hora dai esperar ainda hoje uma máxima muito alta...veremos! o vento é quem manda aqui.


----------



## Lightning (12 Ago 2009 às 12:54)

Aqui o vento anda a fazer das suas...

A temperatura saltou dos 30,9ºC para os 31,5ºC... Mas também pode saltar para menos 

Será que é hoje a máxima do ano...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 13:03)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui o vento anda a fazer das suas...
> 
> A temperatura saltou dos 30,9ºC para os 31,5ºC... Mas também pode saltar para menos
> 
> Será que é hoje a máxima do ano...



Tudo depende, de facto, do vento, mas a máxima do ano vem perto:  sigo com 32.3ºC.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2009 às 13:10)

Boas pessoal

Mais um dia de muito sol e calor em Santarém

O IM diz que às 10.00 estavam 30.9ºC

Já em Abrantes neste momento estão já 37.3ºC

Os extremos de Ontem foram:
Mínima: 23.3ºC
Máxima:36.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (12 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tudo depende, de facto, do vento, mas a máxima do ano vem perto:  sigo com 32.3ºC.



Já levo 34,2ºC.

Duvido muito que a máxima se fique pelos 35ºC previstos pelo IM.

O vento parou, agora é vê-la a subir...


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 13:25)

Aqui 24,5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (12 Ago 2009 às 13:29)

*35.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (12 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Surgem Comulonimbus, mais para o interior, mas dúvido que aconteça algo de especial.

A temp. já cavalgou para os 36,5º e o vento continua fraco/nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2009 às 13:45)

Condições Actuais:

Moita - *37,1ºC*
Cais do Sodré - *26,3ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2009 às 14:08)

Já bateu a máxima de ontem, que foi de 38,3ºC

Sigo com *38,4ºC*

A caminha da máxima do ano de 21 de Junho, que foi de 39,7ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Já bateu a máxima de ontem, que foi de 38,3ºC
> 
> Sigo com *38,4ºC*
> 
> A caminha da máxima do ano de 21 de Junho, que foi de 39,7ºC



E eu aqui tão perto com apenas 26,4ºC  maldito SW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 14:16)

Tudo indica que o Poceirão voltou a passar, mais uma vez, os 40 ºC.

Por aqui, o vento de SE vai chegando para aquecer gradualmente.

Agora 33,7 ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2009 às 14:20)

em alvega(distrito de santarem) 37,5 º graus as 12 horas é bastante possivel que chegue aos 40


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2009 às 14:21)

Por aqui neste momento estão 37.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 14:22)

homem do mar disse:


> em alvega(distrito de santarem) 37,5 º graus as 12 horas é bastante possivel que chegue aos 40



12h UTC são 13h no horário de Verão.


----------



## squidward (12 Ago 2009 às 14:23)

por aqui ja baixou dos *36.6ºC* para os *35.9ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

Por aqui também o vento não ajuda a bater recordes.
A temperatura cai para os 31.5ºC, após ter já estado em 33.3ºC há cerca de uma hora atrás.
Se o vento não parar ou não regressar ao quadrante leste, creio que a máxima já foi atingida.
HR mais elevada que ontem, 37%.
UV5.


----------



## F_R (12 Ago 2009 às 14:51)

Em Abrantes foi batida a máxma do ano com a actual temperatura de 39.2ºC

A anterior máxima era de 38.9ºC e já datava de 21.06.2009


----------



## Madragoa (12 Ago 2009 às 15:46)

Boas...

Sigo por Lisboa com uma granda braza...

Temp actual 33.8c,curioso que a estação do meteocaisdosodré, por estar mesmo encostada ao rio ,esta a marcar 28.1c com vento O/SW,eu estou a 800 metros em linha récta,mas mais ai 200 metros para o interior,tenho mais 5 graus e vento S/W,e sei que a estação do meteocaisdosodré,esta a debitar dados bastante fiaveis,é só para terem uma ideia do que é Lisboa a nivél de temperaturas...
Çéu limpo,nem uma nuvem
Humidade nos 40%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 hpa
Como já referi o vento sópra fraco de S/SW...,a ver se vem uma nortadazita para se conseguir dormir...isto é um forno


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui céu limpo, mas avista-se o topo de diversos cb's a Sul e Este. Destaque para o vento que passou a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas. Embora não consiga aferir bem da-me a sensação de este estar a soprar de SE 

O calor esse é intenso!


----------



## homem do mar (12 Ago 2009 às 16:12)

14 horas e estao uns abafadores 39.5º aqui em alvega distrito de santarem


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 16:24)

Por aqui a máxima é de 24,9ºC mas estão 24,4ºC e a temperatura ainda pode subir.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2009 às 17:09)

Aqui vento nulo, céu limpo e 25,6ºC que é por agora a máxima.


----------



## Nuno (12 Ago 2009 às 17:39)

boas,,
Hoje que pensava que ia ser o dia de mais calor, afinal não foi, tive apenas 36,2ºC por volta das 14:30h qual o meu espanto que a temperatura começa a baixar devido a brisa moderada que estava a cair sobre a cidade cheguei aos 30ºC, mas não é que quando olho agora para a estação tenho 34ºC o vento rodou como normalmente acontece ao fim da tarde por Setúbal, novamente um grande bafo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Ago 2009 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 37.3ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 39.1ºC

T.Minima: 20.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (12 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

Aqui máxima de *39,2ºC*. Segunda máxima do ano e máxima do mês.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Após o trambolhão que deu a temperatura a meio da tarde, eis que ao fim do dia, o calor volta...
Sigo com 33.4ºC, após máxima de 34.1ºC.
Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 18:12)

Aqui por esta zona de Setúbal está complicado subir a temperatura!! mesmo agora o vento tendo caindo consideravelmente sigo com 27,3ºC e 41% vento quase nulo mas ainda de SW


----------



## Nuno (12 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por esta zona de Setúbal está complicado subir a temperatura!! mesmo agora o vento tendo caindo consideravelmente sigo com 27,3ºC e 41% vento quase nulo mas ainda de SW



E ela continua a subir 34,6


----------



## Lightning (12 Ago 2009 às 18:14)

Vá lá, a temperatura ainda conseguiu subir bem por aqui... Máxima de 35,8ºC que constitui a máxima do ano e do mês (este valor igualou à máxima do dia registado na minha assinatura).


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 18:17)

Nuno disse:


> E ela continua a subir 34,6



Agora sim parece querer subir! vamos ver até onde ela chega aqui 

28,2ºC, 38% vento fraco de S


----------



## fsl (12 Ago 2009 às 18:27)

Em Oeiras a TEMP continua nos 33ºs  ...

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-08-09  18:14)
Temperatura:	33.3°C 
Humidade:	36%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.2°C 
Vento:	14.5 km/hr NNE
Pressão:	1014.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 33.3°C 
Indíce THW:	 33.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 33.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 20.3°C às   6:58	 34.8°C às 15:50
Humidade:	 33%  às  17:31	 77%  às   7:11
Ponto de Orvalho:	 12.2°C às   0:00	 20.0°C às  15:14
Pressão:	 1014.3mb  às  18:06	 1016.1mb  às  11:11
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 30.6 km/hr  às  16:22
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 19.4°C às   6:38	
Maior Indíce Calor		 36.7°C às  15:50


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 19:14)

homem do mar disse:


> 14 horas e estao uns abafadores 39.5º aqui em alvega distrito de santarem



Novamente alerto que 14h UTC correspondem a 15h reais, no horário de Verão.

Esse valor corresponde às 15h.

Durante o horário de Verão é só somar mais 1h àquela que se lê em formato UTC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 19:16)

Uma tarde morna por aqui, sem grandes calores.

Máxima de apenas 36,3 ºC, ainda mais baixa que ontem.

Continua-se abaixo da máxima do ano, que aqui continua nuns modestos 36,8 ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

Aqui a máxima acabou por ser de *33,8ºC* já bem tarde pelas 18:53 ...

Agora sigo com 33,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Nuno (12 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

Por aqui tenho 33,6ºC e um grande bafo mais uma noite daquelas, que grande dia assim ate da gosto


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2009 às 19:45)

> E ela continua a subir 34,6




Nuno tas numa zona bem diferente da do Miguel...

+ de 5ºC de diferença


----------



## Nuno (12 Ago 2009 às 19:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Nuno tas numa zona bem diferente da do Miguel...
> 
> + de 5ºC de diferença



Sim uns 15 minutos antes de ter essa temperatura ela andava nos 30ºC e poucos, mas o vento rodou para N e durante alguns momentos ate parou o que fez com que a temperatura disparasse. Apesar da minha máxima ter sido 36,2ºC o vento que soprou com alguma intensidade ate quase ao fim da tarde trazendo algum refresco de mar, mas depois tudo isso desapareceu e o calor voltou. Sim ele esta numa zona pantanosa de aguas paradas e num local muito baixo, eu estou na parte de trás da Serra protegido de brisas marítimas fracas mas claro se forem fortes também sou afectado. De salientar que moro no local mais alto da cidade.


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

Inicio de noite muito quente sigo com 32,3ºC o vento nem sopra quase


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2009 às 20:04)

> Sim uns 15 minutos antes de ter essa temperatura ela andava nos 30ºC e poucos, mas o vento rodou para N e durante alguns momentos ate parou o que fez com que a temperatura disparasse. Apesar da minha máxima ter sido 36,2ºC o vento que soprou com alguma intensidade ate quase ao fim da tarde trazendo algum refresco de mar, mas depois tudo isso desapareceu e o calor voltou. Sim ele esta numa zona pantanosa de aguas paradas e num local muito baixo, eu estou na parte de trás da Serra protegido de brisas marítimas fracas mas claro se forem fortes também sou afectado. De salientar que moro no local mais alto da cidade.




ha ja percebi 

tal como eu pensava..tu tas mais protegido da brisa maritima dai essas temperaturas..


----------



## Madragoa (12 Ago 2009 às 20:04)

Boas...sigo pelo forno(Lisboa) com...a temp de 32.0c,ali!!!medido a 2 mts da telha num ultimo andar!! hoje vou dormir para o frigorifico

O que vai safando é algum ventinho que sópra de W/Sw,apesar de quente sempre disfarça...,humidade nos 25%

Temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 36.7c por volta das 5 da tarde


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 20:06)

Lightning disse:


> Vá lá, a temperatura ainda conseguiu subir bem por aqui... Máxima de 35,8ºC que constitui a máxima do ano e do mês (este valor igualou à máxima do dia registado na minha assinatura).



Uma diferença assinalável para duas estações tão próximas!
Aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 34.1ºC, talvez o efeito da altura de um 8º andar, bem exposto às brisas marítimas ou fluviais, ou o efeito da zona mais urbanizada onde estás.

Neste momento, ainda 30.9ºC.


----------



## Lightning (12 Ago 2009 às 20:09)

mr. phillip disse:


> Uma diferença assinalável para duas estações tão próximas!
> Aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 34.1ºC, talvez o efeito da altura de um 8º andar, bem exposto às brisas marítimas ou fluviais, ou o efeito da zona mais urbanizada onde estás.
> 
> Neste momento, ainda 30.9ºC.



Aposto mais na segunda opção. 

Continuo ainda com 30,9ºC, também.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2009 às 20:19)

Boa tarde!

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura máxima de *33,1ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com _apenas_ 23,6ºC. Humidade a 56% e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## Kispo (12 Ago 2009 às 20:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura máxima de *33,1ºC*.
> 
> Actualmente sigo com _apenas_ 23,6ºC. Humidade a 56% e vento moderado de NO (315º).



não foi 31.1ºC?  http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA7


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2009 às 20:31)

Olá *Kispo*!

Não, a temperatura máxima não foi de 31,1ºC. Esse valor registado no Wunderground deve-se ao facto de ter parado a transmissão de dados durante a noite, e só a ter reposto por volta das 14:00. A essa hora, a temperatura era de 31,1ºC, mas a máxima já se tinha dado, algum tempo antes. Como o Wundergroud não recebe dados memorizados anteriormente, e apenas regista os dados que lhe são enviados a partir do momento em que se inicia a transmissão, foi esse o valor que lá ficou registado como temperatura máxima, uma vez que a partir desse momento a temperatura começou a descer.


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Aqui em Santa Cruz,sem vento todo o dia  Nevoeiro até ás 11 e 30 de manha..A partir dai muito calor e céu limpo.Um verdadeiro dia de Verão.


----------



## meteo (12 Ago 2009 às 21:02)

fsl disse:


> Em Oeiras a TEMP continua nos 33ºs  ...
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-08-09  18:14)
> Temperatura:	33.3°C
> ...


Oeiras tem estado em alta nas máximas e noites tropicais! Esta noite em principio será outra noite tropical!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2009 às 21:07)

Extremos de hoje:

24,0 ºC / 36,3 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2009 às 22:38)

Actualmente, céu limpo e 22,0ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 68% e o vento sopra moderado de NNO (338º), a 22,1 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Ago 2009 às 23:31)

Ainda 26.3ºC e 47%HR.
Vento nulo.

Extremos do dia:

22.7ºC
34.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Noite mais fresca que a anterior.

Agora 25,3 ºC e 49 %.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2009 às 00:17)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 12-08-2009
TEMP MAX 36.8ºC 14:49
TEMP MIN 22.8ºC 06:28
RAJADA MAX:33.4KM/H 20.45

Temp actual 24.5ºC 00:15
Pressão: 1016.6Hpa 00:15
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 00:15
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 00:15
Humidade Relativa:53% 00:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 00:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Mais uma Noite Tropical 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 03:56)

Boa noite.

A máxima do dia 12/08/2009 foi o novo máximo do ano, 38,4º.

Apesar da temperatura ter sido mais elevada que no dia anterior, a sensação de calor não foi alta durante a tarde devido à fraca intensidade do sol e ao vento moderado de SE.

Neste momento 19,9º, céu limpo e nem uma brisa.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Fórum novamente UP

Sigo já com *38,4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2009 às 13:57)

Boa tarde!

Algum calor por Mira-Sintra. A temperatura já subiu aos *32,0ºC*, mas actualmente encontro-me com 29,0ºC.

Humidade nos 40% e vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 20,4 km/h.


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Boa tarde!

Tarde de calor, embora não tão abrasador como ontem! Imponentes torres aproximam-se de ESTE. Veremos o que trazem.

Ontem máxima de 34,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Boa tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 20.5ºC.
Por agora estão 37.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado, de referir que já se avistam grandes torres para o interior


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2009 às 14:25)

Boas, por aqui começam a surgir uns cúmulos a oeste , temperatura 34 graus


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui vou seguindo com algum calor, mas menos que nos dias anteriores.
30ºC, 40%HR, 1013hpa, UV5.
Céu com alguma neblina, vento moderado de SW.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Esqueci-me de dizer, mais uma mínima tropical, com 21.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 14:33)

As torres vão-se aproximando:






O vento aumentou de intensidade nos últimos minutos!


----------



## cardu (13 Ago 2009 às 14:44)

vim passar a folga a tomar.... aqui ta muito calor..... agora espero q haja trovaodas por aqui tb


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,6º.

Neste momento 35,5º e o céu está como segue nas imagens:

Para SE






Para cima






Para NW






Infelizmente surgiu o vento de NW que vai destruir isto tudo


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 15:10)

A célula que verificaram na foto deve ser enorme, há mais de 15 minutos parece-me ouvir o som de trovões consecutivos, penso que seja entre Castanheira de Pêra e Pedrogão Grande.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2009 às 15:13)

Bonitas fotografias!

---

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura estável nos 29,5ºC. O vento sopra agora de NNE (22º), nos 16,7 km/h.

Humidade nos 35%.

---

Por Alfragide, é possível avistar algumas _torres_, a NE de Lisboa. São as que _fustigam_ agora algumas zonas do Interior do País.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 15:16)

Quem estiver perto de Pombal/Ansião deverá apanhar com a festa, já que o vento de NW vai obrigar a célula dirigir-se para aí.

EDIT: Aqui a temperatura já desceu para os 32,8º.


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 15:25)

Já bem perto!







A ver no que isto dá


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 15:28)

vitamos disse:


> Já bem perto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa imagem é de Coimbra?

Daqui olhando para esse lado só vejo o azul do céu.


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2009 às 15:28)

Boa tarde
Aqui céu limpo,com nevoeiro até as 15 apenas nas praias.O vento é fraco/nulo.4º dia consecutivo sem vento e com calor.
Há pouco via-se umas torres bem interessantes para o interior..Apesar de ser muito longe,dava para ver o potencial delas!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

Atenção à próxima hora para o sul do distrito de Coimbra, para o distrito de Leiria e para o distrito de Santarém ...

Imagens de satélite animadas

*Aviso amarelo por trovoadas dispersas e frequentes para os distritos de COIMBRA, LEIRIA, SANTARÉM e PORTALEGRE.*


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 15:34)

Lousano disse:


> Essa imagem é de Coimbra?
> 
> Daqui olhando para esse lado só vejo o azul do céu.



É sim... perto da Portela 

Para Norte sim, céu pouco nublado. Esta formação voltou a  esmorecer tal como já havia acontecido a uma outra à pouco. Veremos se haverá nova investida... Isto está enervante hoje...


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2009 às 15:47)

A humidade está minimamente aceitável para o desenvolvimento de nuvens propícias a instabilidade: 40%, Contudo a direcção do vento contra balança;

Foto à hora certa (Nota: já com o RS arranjado; Esqueci-me foi de calibrar a pressão)


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 15:50)

Por aqui a animação ainda vem longe e duvido que cá chegue.
Avista-se alguma nebulosidade para Leste, mas distante...
Entretanto, a temperatura sobe de novo...
30.6ºC, 37%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2009 às 15:53)

Às 14h08:




CopyRight@NEMOC *Channel 4 Infrared (Enhanced)*


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

Neste momento 32,3º e o vento rodou para Sul  , mas a célula parece-me estar a dissipar-se.

Os trovões ao longe continuam (Veremos a quantidade de impactos).


----------



## Madragoa (13 Ago 2009 às 16:26)

Boas...

Sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual de 32.0c
Vento fraco de S/SW.
Humidade nos 36%
A pressão baixou ligeiramente para os 1012hpa

Já agora ,eu no horizonte que tenho a Este,estou a começar a ver alguma neblusidade alta,...alguem pode confirmar?? e se há desenvolvimento?


----------



## vitamos (13 Ago 2009 às 16:39)

Aqui passou tudo a sul...

Mais uma vez nada  Parabéns aos contemplados!


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Ago 2009 às 16:41)

Tal como aqui, penso que o vento impede que se aproximem do litoral...

Contudo, aqui fica uma foto:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2009 às 16:42)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tal como aqui, penso que o vento impede que se aproximem do litoral...



Sim totalmente, o litoral é outro mundo


----------



## David sf (13 Ago 2009 às 16:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim totalmente, o litoral é outro mundo



É mesmo. Estou em viagem desde o Minho para sul, e tem sido sempre boas formações a leste e limpo a oeste. Agora um pouco a sul de Coimbra a A1 é como que a fronteira litoral-interior, a célula está muito próxima. Ainda tenho esperança de apanhar algo entre a Serra de Aire e Santarém.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 17:01)

O Sol começa a surgir e a temperatura já aumentou para os 34,7º.


----------



## meteo (13 Ago 2009 às 17:06)

vitamos disse:


> Aqui passou tudo a sul...
> 
> Mais uma vez nada  Parabéns aos contemplados!



COimbra deve estar naquela fronteira de apanhar as trovoadas do interior ou ve-las passar de raspão!Porque apesar de não ser litoral,não está assim tão longe.Será assim?
Por aqui no litoral,as nuvens aproximaram-se,mas ainda se encontram muito longe.Não vai dar rigorosamente nada por aqui,como esperado.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 17:10)

meteo disse:


> COimbra deve estar naquela fronteira de apanhar as trovoadas do interior ou ve-las passar de raspão!Porque apesar de não ser litoral,não está assim tão longe.Será assim?
> Por aqui no litoral,as nuvens aproximaram-se,mas ainda se encontram muito longe.Não vai dar rigorosamente nada por aqui,como esperado.



O famoso sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela é muito falado e não é por acaso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

E por aqui neste momento já chove e bem, e também ouvem-se trovões ao longe. grande tarde


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2009 às 17:17)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, neblina insistente, e algum chuvisco. 21,2ºC


----------



## fsl (13 Ago 2009 às 17:19)

Em Oeiras o calor continua forte ... 

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-08-09  17:14)
Temperatura:	34.1°C 
Humidade:	31%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.5°C 
Vento:	19.3 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1012.6 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 34.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 34.1°C 
Indíce Calor:	 34.1°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 21.3°C às   6:46	 34.3°C às 16:47
Humidade:	 31%  às  16:51	 69%  às   7:30
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.3°C às   3:47	 19.4°C às  15:59
Pressão:	 1012.2mb  às  16:28	 1015.3mb  às   0:06
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 29.0 km/hr  às  16:56
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 21.1°C às   6:42	
Maior Indíce Calor		 35.0°C às  15:59


----------



## Teles (13 Ago 2009 às 17:20)

Boas , por aqui o céu vai ficando assim a oeste:


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2009 às 17:20)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E por aqui neste momento já chove e bem, e também ouvem-se trovões ao longe. grande tarde



Tem sorte. Por aqui nem um trovão...


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 17:49)

Já que o fim de tarde não traz nem chuva, nem trovoada, ao menos trouxe calor.
Sigo com 33.4ºC, máxima do dia. HR de 29%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

E pronto por aqui a trovoada já lá vai, mas o céu mantem-se nublado com abertas e a temperatura está nos 30.0ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 40.0ºC ( Máxima do ano)

T.Minima: 20.5ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2009 às 18:31)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal nem trovoadas e nem calor! Tive uma mínima de 20,3ºC e uma máxima de apenas 28,4ºC   

Agora nublado a Este e limpo a oeste com uma temperatura de 27,3ºC e vento fraco de S


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2009 às 18:40)

Algumas imagens da tarde de hoje:
















Mesmo antes da trovoada vir:


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 18:56)

Isto de viver no litoral tem muito que se lhe diga, no Inverno é ameno, no Verão é ventoso, bah...
Nem trovoada, nem instabilidade, nem calor por aí além...
De qualquer forma, ainda 32.3ºC e 29%HR.


----------



## Lightning (13 Ago 2009 às 19:31)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tal como aqui, penso que o vento impede que se aproximem do litoral...



Fiz um time lapse em HD das trovoadas que se formaram a Este de mim, desde a sua formação até se dissiparem. 

Mais tarde coloco o filme no respectivo tópico.  

Daqui as trovoadas viam-se bem (o topo das nuvens e as belas formações que ainda consegui ver). 

Máxima de 34,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

Afinal ainda não tive a máxima do dia  está a subir devido ao vento ter rodado para N /NW

30,6ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

A máxima foi por breves minutos de 31,2ºC (19:52) 

Agora voltou o SW e já cai a pique é agora de apenas 26,5ºC e vento moderado de S /SW


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

Máxima de 33.4ºC, seguindo ainda com uns quentes 30.9ºC.


----------



## squidward (13 Ago 2009 às 20:54)

hoje tive na praia em Peniche e deu bem para ver essas belas formações convectivas no interior, pena não ter assistido a essas belas trovoadas

será que nos próximos dias haverá mais trovoada?


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

Boa noite a esta hora sigo com 29.1ºc
temperatura dentro de casa no sótão 33.1ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Dia agradável, com máxima de 36,9 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2009 às 22:06)

Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 36,1º.

Neste momento 26,3º, céu limpo, vento moderado de SW e cheiro a queimado.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Ago 2009 às 22:19)

Parece que hoje a noite vai ser um pouco mais fresca, pois sigo já com 26.7ºC.
Céu limpo, vento nulo.

Extremos do dia:

21.6ºC
33.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

A temperatura máxima de hoje não passou mesmo dos *32,0ºC*.

Actualmente tenho ainda 22,1ºC. O vento sopra moderado de N (360º), e a humidade encontra-se nos 51%.


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2009 às 22:57)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 36.2ºC 13:15
TEMP MIN 21.3ºC 07:09
RAJADA MAX:18.1KM/H 16:21

Temp actual 28.1ºC 22:50
Pressão: 1015.2Hpa 22:50
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 22:50
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 28.1ºC 22:50
Humidade Relativa:41% 22:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 22:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 22:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:50
Altitude: 110Metros

A pouco liguei para a terra dos meus pais eles estao perto de Pedrogão Grande numa aldeia que e as Cortes mais conhecida por Cortes de Alvares  disseram-me que hoje a tarde caiu uma grande carga de agua e uma grande trovoada as pessoas mais velhas da aldeia comentaram que nunca tinham visto nada assim tanta agua em tão pouco tempo o espetaculo durou pouco mais de 10 minutos

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Kispo (13 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

Extremos de hoje:

*20.7
31.2*

Neste momento:
25.4
38%
1015mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 00:08)

Kispo disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> *20.7
> 31.2*



Excelentes melhorias por aí. 

Parece que acertaste a localização do sensor ou algo do género.

Se antes tinhas sempre mais 2 ºC que o nosso membro Mário Barros, agora consegues ter máximas mais baixas que as dele.

Moras numa zona mais alta e mais ventosa, faz todo o sentido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 00:11)

Extremos do dia 13:

23,4 ºC / 36,9 ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 00:13)

Noite algo fresca por aqui com 21,2ºC, vai ser difícil ter uma mínima tropical o que seria a quarta seguida


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 00:18)

miguel disse:


> Noite algo fresca por aqui com 21,2ºC, vai ser difícil ter uma mínima tropical o que seria a quarta seguida



Aqui está uma noite muito agradável, com 27,3 ºC no momento.

Será mais uma noite tropical para a colecção.

Este ano já bateu por várias vezes o ano passado em médias de máximas e em noites tropicais. 

Sem dúvida, muito melhor...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Ago 2009 às 00:38)

*olá boa noite...* 

Por aqui fala-se em noite tropical; não desfazendo, prefiro renomeá-la de noite mediterrânica, sobretudo pelos valores baixos de humidade que se fazem sentir!
O céu está limpo; uma leve brisa, ainda que não muito definida predomina de W/SW. 
De momento sigo com 25.2ºC e 30% de Hr.
Cá dentro: 22.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 01:08)

Por aqui 27,0 ºC e uma noite de céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Ago 2009 às 02:20)

A noite continua fantástica e acompanhada de uma sinfonia de grilos... 

Despeço-me com valores de 24.7ºC e 33% de Hr. e calma instalada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 07:20)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 23,0 ºC com inversão térmica.

O aeroporto rondava os 26 ºC aquando da minha mínima.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2009 às 09:09)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 20.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Ago 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!
Anuncia-se mais um dia de calor, seguindo nesta hora com 25.3ºC, 59%Hr, 1013hpa.
Céu limpo, com alguma névoa para Norte, e vento fraco.
Mínima tropical de 22.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e vento nulo... Dia quente em perspectiva.

Ontem registei máxima de 32,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Ago 2009 às 10:05)

*Moita,
*
Ontem máxima de 38,6ºC
Hoje mínima de 18,6ºC

*Cais do Sodré,
*
Ontem máxima de 34,3ºC
Hoje mínima de 20,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 10:20)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi já próxima a mais elevada do ano com 18,2º.

Neste momento 26,3º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2009 às 10:32)

*Trovoada ateou fogos que a chuva apagou*

Várias trovoadas provocaram, ontem, quinta-feira à tarde, incêndios florestais em alguns distritos do Centro do país. A chuva que caiu a seguir ajudou a apagar todos os fogos. Bombeiros tiveram de intervir apenas em inundações.
Em Castanheira de Pêra e Pedrógão Grande, no distrito de Leiria, registaram-se vários focos de incêndio provocados pelas trovoadas. A chuva que caiu de imediato apagou-os, mas no concelho de Pedrógão Grande originou 12 inundações. "O céu ficou escuro e começou a chover torrencialmente" assegurou fonte dos bombeiros, revelando que em poucos minutos várias ruas e garagens ficaram inundadas. Ao início da noite a situação estava em "fase de resolução", assegurou a fonte.
No distrito de Santarém registaram-se "descargas eléctricas" de trovoadas nos concelhos de Mação, Sardoal, Abrantes e Coruche, que provocaram pequenos incêndios. "Os bombeiros nem chegaram a actuar já que a chuva que caiu depois acabou por apagar os fogos" disse ao JN fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro, revelando que as trovoadas ocorreram entre as 15.15 e as 16.30 horas. Ao final da tarde mantinha-se de prevenção uma brigada de Bombeiros em Coruche.
"Os bombeiros estão no terreno apenas como prevenção, mas até ao momento não houve necessidade de intervir, apesar de terem sido inicialmente mobilizadas equipas para os locais", disse a mesma fonte.

JN


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 10:34)

A manhã continua agradável e o céu limpo.

Vento fraco de NE e 28,2 ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Ago 2009 às 11:15)

Boas pessoal

Dia de céu limpo e quente em Santarém

Ontem a tarde em Abrantes ainda houve trovoada e chuva forte, que iniciaram e também apagaram logo de seguida alguns pequenos incêndios.

Os Extremos ontem em Abrantes foram:
Mínima:20.4ºC
Máxima:38.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

Extremos de ontem:
15,2ºC/21,9ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

A mínima foi de 14,6ºC. Actualmente 24ºc e ceú pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2009 às 12:13)

Por aqui neste momento já estão 35.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Ago 2009 às 12:18)

Sigo com 30.5ºC, mantendo-se a neblina para os lados de Lisboa, pois nem consigo ver a Ponte Vasco da Gama de casa...
HR ainda relativamente elevada, nos 42%.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Impressionante a temperatura mínima de hoje em Mira-Sintra! A mais alta do ano!

*21,6ºC*, registados às 2:18!

Actualmente sigo já com 30,1ºC. A máxima até ao momento foi de 30,9ºC.

Humidade nos 35%, pressão a 1015 hPa e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 12:58)

Actualmente 23,7ºC e céu quase limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

A temperatura mantém o seu ritmo tranquilo de subida, dependendo do vento o facto de hoje se poder atingir nova máxima do ano...
Nos ultimos dois dias esteve quase mas não chegou, veremos hoje...
Entretanto, 31.7ºC, 40%HR.


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 13:39)

Neste momento 36,6º e começam a surgir as primeiras nuvens


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Ago 2009 às 13:48)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 18.1ºC

Sigo com 27.1ºC


----------



## ALV72 (14 Ago 2009 às 13:53)

Desloquei-me agora a Taveiro e na via rápida o carro do meu colega registava 36º !! Mas para o interior já se viam enormes torres de nuvens, será que vamos ter uma tarde de trovoada ?

Joao


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 13:57)

Boas

Quarta mínima tropical consecutiva 20,7ºC esta noite 

A manha começou sem ponta de vento e já estava a aquecer tendo chegado aos 31ºC mas levantou o SW e desceu e neste momento é de apenas 27,6ºC mais um dia com a máxima a deixar muito a desejar...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

Um ligeiro rodar do vento para NE (45º), elevou a temperatura num ápice, aos *33,5ºC*!

Actualmente, o vento sopra de novo do quadrante Oeste, e a temperatura está em queda. 32,4ºC.

Humidade a 34%.


----------



## amarusp (14 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Lousa:tempo qunte, vento fraco a moderado e céu com algumas nuvens convectivas na Serra.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 14:56)

30,6ºC por agora. A temperatura está em queda, enquanto o vento sopra moderado de O (270º).

Humidade a subir, agora nos 40%.


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 16:02)

Já se ouve


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2009 às 16:40)

Por Coimbra vai trovejando, fruto de 2 cb's vindos de leste e em aproximação:


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 16:45)

De Lisboa avistam-se várias torres em linha a crescer a leste, a mais próxima a 40km, outras a norte de Vendas Novas e Montemor, e aparentemente também a sul


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 16:49)

Pelo cheiro a queimado, a trovoada deve ter provocado incêndios para a zona de Miranda do Corvo.

Apesar de tudo dessa célula apenas vi um raio.

Ainda cairam uns pingos por aqui.

EDIT: A temperatura desceu para os 30,3º.

Em minutos a célula está a dissipar-se.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 17:07)

O que avisto neste momento a NE de Setúbal






Tenho de temperatura lá fora 34,2ºC


----------



## squidward (14 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

avisto umas células a Este e SE daqui. Era bom que chegassem até aqui 
já tenho saudades de uma boa trovoada de verão.


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2009 às 17:21)

Depois de uma pausa volta a trovejar!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Ago 2009 às 17:44)

Muitas nuvens a Este, mas de resto céu limpo. 29,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 17:50)

Hoje o SW não ganhou ao calor por aqui  até o IM caiu no erro de darem 29ºC  a máxima até ao momento foi de *34,8ºC*

Agora vento nulo e 34,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2009 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão  36.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, de notar que esta tarde ouvi alguns trovões de uma pequena célula a SW do couço.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 38.7ºC

T.minima: 20.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (14 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Tudo já em fase dissipação... Apenas algumas descargas e nada de chuva, o saldo da tarde...


----------



## squidward (14 Ago 2009 às 18:02)

pequenas formações a NE


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 18:35)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *33,5ºC*. Actualmente tenho 28,1ºC e humidade nos 36%. Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).

Há pouco era possível avistar grandes _torres_ a Este!


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 18:47)

Hoje foi registada a máxima mais alta do ano com 38,8º.

Neste momento 33,3º.


----------



## Nuno (14 Ago 2009 às 19:48)

Mais um dia de calor nada de anormal 38,2ºC e agora 33,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

Eis 23,9ºC com a humidade a subir rapidamente. 61%, para já!

Vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 15,5 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## Nuno (14 Ago 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui 32,5ºC mais uma bela noite me espera, é de seguida ate apetece


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 20:12)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *20,7ºC*

Máxima: *34,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *28,5km/h SW*

Actualmente sigo com 27,1ºC e vento fraco a humidade está a aumentar


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2009 às 20:39)

Neste momento começou o vento serrano para refrescar um pouco.

Neste momento 28,0º.

Foi um dia de muito calor, com muita humidade e um sol escaldante, até que chegou a trovoada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 20:40)

Tarde agradável, com máxima de 36,6 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

*bom final de tarde!* 

Ainda sob o efeito deste ar quente e seco nota-se um certo desconforto no exterior. Esta tarde, quem teve a oportunidade de observar, verificaram-se algumas formações nebulosas a leste algo interessantes como Cumulus Congestus e uma certa tendência para Cumulonimbus, mas do que pude observar por volta das 17H30, o seu topo começou a dissipar-se... 

De momento registo 26.2ºC e 39% de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Receio que a temperatura mínima registada esta manhã seja batida até às 23:59.

De momento registo 22,4ºC, e a humidade segue já nos 70%.

Vento a 24,1 km/h do quadrante Norte.


----------



## ALV72 (14 Ago 2009 às 21:01)

Aqui por Vila Nova de Poiares houve de tudo, na 1ª fase um incêndio provocado pela trovoada e pouco depois chuva torrencial para ajudar a apaga-lo pois claro 
Espero que dê para ver pelas fotos que o meu Pai tirou pois eu estava a trabalhar em Coimbra.

Joao Alvarinhas


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 21:37)

E pronto, eis que bati a mínima de 21,6ºC desta manhã! *21,5ºC* é a temperatura actual!

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1014 hPa. Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 21:51)

Pergunto ao Gilmet, e a quem me quiser responder, quanto mm registou nos passados 3dias...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Pedro disse:


> Pergunto ao Gilmet, e a quem me quiser responder, quanto mm registou nos passados 3dias...



Não houve precipitação na Grande Lisboa nos últimos dias.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Sim, a precipitação acumulada nesta zona nos últimos 3 dias foi de uns _impressionantes_ 0,0mm!

---

Actualmente, 20,5ºC e humidade nos 75%. Esta noite será mais fresca.

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 22:50)

Ainda uns agradáveis 26,0 ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Mais uma noite para o fresco sigo com 22,4ºC ainda assim espero que seja mais uma mínima tropical o que seria a quinta consecutiva por aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

A temperatura continua a subir, com o vento de Oeste.

Agora 26,4 ºC.


----------



## Kispo (14 Ago 2009 às 23:54)

Máxima de 32.4ºC por aqui!

Actualmente sigo com 23.0ºC, 53%Hr e 1015mb


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 00:02)

Já estou com 26,6 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 00:03)

*Extremos de Ontem:*





---

Actualmente registo 21,6ºC, em subida.


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2009 às 00:06)

Despeço-me com uma noite agradável, com 22,9º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 00:57)

Vento fraco de Oeste e 26,9 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 01:16)

E continua a escalada, com 27,0 ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2009 às 01:34)

*boa noite...* 

Excelente noite de Verão que com a ajuda do vento fraco de W/NW nos permite saborear esta frescura fantástica após mais um dia abrasador!
O céu está limpo e registo neste momento 25.3ºC com 30% de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2009 às 01:50)

ALV72 disse:


> Aqui por Vila Nova de Poiares houve de tudo, na 1ª fase um incêndio provocado pela trovoada e pouco depois chuva torrencial para ajudar a apaga-lo pois claro
> Espero que dê para ver pelas fotos que o meu Pai tirou pois eu estava a trabalhar em Coimbra.
> 
> Joao Alvarinhas



Olá ALV72

Acho que está aqui um óptimo testemunho resultante de uma situação de instabilidade, sobretudo porque até hoje não tive oportunidade de observar uma conjugação de factores deste tipo. Parece que a nuvem pretendia reparar o erro de provocar o incêndio!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2009 às 02:30)

A noite continua agradável mas gradualmente mais fresca face às noites anteriores por esta hora!
Despeço-me com os valores: 22.6ºC e 50% de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 02:35)

Actualmente, 19ºC e humidade já nos 77%.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 03:00)

E eis que o nevoeiro regressa a terras de Mira-Sintra!

Vento moderado de N (360º), nos 17,6 km/h.

A sensação de frio é agora maior.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2009 às 10:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 22.0ºC.
Por agora estão 30.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Aqui tive a quinta mínima tropical consecutiva... fiquei com 20,0ºC

Agora algum fresco com muitas nuvens altas e humidade alta sigo com 23,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

Hoje, noite de nevoeiro, e temperatura mínima de *18,4ºC*.

Actualmente, céu muito nublado por Altocumulus Castellanus e Cirrus Spissatus, e temperatura nos 23,7ºC.

Humidade ainda nos 68% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).

Pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Ago 2009 às 11:32)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 30.6ºC 11:30
Temp ao Sol 32.4ºC  11:30
Pressão: 1015.7Hpa  11:30
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h  11:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: SE
Temperatura do vento: 30.6ºC  11:30
Humidade Relativa:49%  11:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm  11:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm  11:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta:5 Moderado 11:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste Momento céu nublado de Oeste Temp Minima 21,4ºC

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 21,5 ºC.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 13:13)

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, predominantemente por Altocumulus Castellanus.

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *25,7ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 24,9ºC e humidade nos 62%, em subida, uma vez que há pouco se encontrava nos 51%.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

Pressão a 1016 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 17,0ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Ago 2009 às 13:18)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 35.3ºC 13:15
Temp ao Sol 39.8ºC 13:15
Pressão: 1015.7Hpa 13:15
Intensidade do Vento: 4.3 km/h 13:15
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: S
Temperatura do vento: 35.3ºC 13:15
Humidade Relativa:44% 13:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 13:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito Alto 13:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Estação em alarme Índice Ultravioleta elevado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lightning (15 Ago 2009 às 13:29)

Dados actuais:

30,3ºC
43% HR
1012 mb
UV2

Vento nulo e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Algum nevoeiro na zona Norte da Serra, e temperatura nos 24,3ºC.

Humidade a 65% e vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## vitamos (15 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!

Tal como nos dias anteriores, grandes torres vão já surgindo a ESTE! O calor esse continua.

Ontem a máxima foi de 34,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 15:01)

Tarde agradável, com vento fraco de SE.

Valores actuais de 30,2 ºC e 44 %.


----------



## meteo (15 Ago 2009 às 15:10)

Boas tardes
Por aqui céu nublado,a querer abrir e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 15:35)

O nevoeiro cobre agora todos os picos da Serra de Sintra. 

Por aqui, apenas se avistam alguns Fractus ao longe. Mantêm-se alguns Cirrus, a Este.

Temperatura nos 24,4ºC e humidade a 63%. Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 15:52)

Às 15h, estava precisamente 1,0 ºC mais frio do que o aeroporto/Gago Coutinho, devido à brisa de Leste.

Valores actuais de 32,4 ºC e 43 %.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Kispo (15 Ago 2009 às 17:02)

Extremos de hoje:

*26.8ºC
19.0ºC*

Neste momento: 
25.9ºC
59%Hr
1017mb
céu limpo


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2009 às 17:04)

Aqui vai aquecendo agora mas ainda tenho apenas 29,2ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.9ºC

T.Minima: 22.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 18:04)

Actuais 23,2ºC e humidade nos 62%.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).

Mantém-se o nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra!

Sem dúvida uma tarde mais agradável, sem o calor incomodativo dos dias anteriores!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2009 às 18:54)

> Actuais 23,2ºC e humidade nos 62%.
> 
> Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).
> 
> ...



Gil se puderes tira uma foto do nevoeiro ai nos picos da serra de sintra e posta aqui no forum 

Gosto imenso de nevoeiro 

Amanhã vou para Sesimbra e pode ser que tenha alguma sorte de o ver


----------



## Lightning (15 Ago 2009 às 19:14)

Dados actuais:

29,0ºC
34% HR
1011 mb
UV0

Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado. Ligeira descida da temperatura, comparando com outros dias a esta hora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

Máxima de 32,7 ºC.

Uma tarde mais fresca que as antecendentes.

Agora 25,2 ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

*Bom final de tarde...* 

Observou-se alguma nebulosidade associada à instabilidade que se tem feito sentir, pelo que pude observar composta por Stratocumulus Castellanus e também alguns Altocumulus Floccus, ambos interessantes!

Agora, com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NW.
Registo agora 22.8ºC e 49% de Hr.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 20,0ºC e a máxima foi de 30,0ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 30,2km/h S

Agora sigo com 24,7ºc e vento nulo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2009 às 21:53)

Extremos de hoje:

21,5 ºC / 32,7 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Ago 2009 às 22:27)

Brunomc disse:


> Gil se puderes tira uma foto do nevoeiro ai nos picos da serra de sintra e posta aqui no forum



Olá, *Bruno*!

Desculpa, mas só agora vi o teu post! Como não tenho nenhuma foto da tarde de hoje, dei um pulo à janela, e _click_ !

Hoje o nevoeiro está pouco denso, uma vez que o Palácio raramente se vê, aquando deste fenómeno.







---

Temperatura nos 18ºC e humidade a 76%.

Vento a 22,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

> Olá, Bruno!
> 
> Desculpa, mas só agora vi o teu post! Como não tenho nenhuma foto da tarde de hoje, dei um pulo à janela, e click !
> 
> Hoje o nevoeiro está pouco denso, uma vez que o Palácio raramente se vê, aquando deste fenómeno.





>


não faz mal Gil..esta tá excelente 

dá para ter uma ideia da densidade do nevoeiro por ai 

obrigado


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:
17,7ºC/23,2ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 00:17)

Actualmente vento nulo, céu muito nublado e 17,2ºC.


----------



## Nuno (16 Ago 2009 às 00:19)

E mais uma noite tropical 26,0ºC a caminho da sexta seguida  Onde esta essa nortada? Onde esta esse fresco?


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2009 às 00:25)

Nuno disse:


> E mais uma noite tropical 26,0ºC a caminho da sexta seguida  Onde esta essa nortada? Onde esta esse fresco?



Aqui na zona mais fresca e húmida da cidade tenho neste momento 23,4ºc e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 01:13)

*Extremos de Ontem* (Temperatura):

Temperatura Mínima: *18,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *25,7ºC*

---

Actuais 18ºC, com céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Vento nos 14,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2009 às 01:46)

Noite magnífica com vento nulo e humidade não muito alta, temperatura de 22,3°C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 01:57)

Céu pouco nublado e 21,2 ºC.

Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Teles (16 Ago 2009 às 08:24)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo vento nulo e uma temperatura de 21.1


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 09:20)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá, *Bruno*!
> 
> Desculpa, mas só agora vi o teu post! Como não tenho nenhuma foto da tarde de hoje, dei um pulo à janela, e _click_ !
> 
> ...



Parece que o Palácio está a flutuar...


----------



## vitamos (16 Ago 2009 às 10:17)

Manhã de céu encoberto, com algumas abertas a surgirem. Tempo ainda quente.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e nevoeiro na Serra. Temperatura mínima de 17ºC.

Actualmente, 24,6ºC e humidade nos 52%.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2009 às 11:37)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.1ºC e o céu está limpo.
A Minima de hoje foi de 19.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 12:13)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 20,1 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Lightning (16 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

Dados actuais:

28,2ºC
48% HR
1015 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco. Mínima de 20,0ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (16 Ago 2009 às 13:49)

Boas...

Sigo por Lisboa com 
Temp actual 29.5c
Céu limpO
Humidade 42%
Pressão atmosférica 1016 hpa
Vento fraco Sw

No Sat 24,já começa a aparecer nebulosidade,no interior norte e centro


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Actuais 25,2ºC, com temperatura máxima até ao momento de *25,3ºC*.

Humidade nos 56% e vento a 22,7 km/h de ONO (292º).

Resta _um ou outro_ Fractus na Serra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 13:55)

Às 13h, a estação de Gago Coutinho tinha 30,0 ºC.

Por aqui, estavam precisamente a essa hora 28,2 ºC.

A brisa de Leste retarda o aquecimento por aqui, apesar da baixa altitude onde me encontro.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2009 às 15:25)

Boas

Aqui a mínima por pouco já não foi tropical ficou pelos 19,7ºC...

Agora continua um vento persistente de SW que não deixa aquecer por esta zona! sigo com 27,0ºC e vento moderado de SW


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 15:44)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *25,8ºC*. Penso que ficará por aqui.

Actualmente, 24,2ºC. Humidade nnos 59% e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste, tendo já atingido os *35,9 km/h*.

Pressão a 1018 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 15,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 16:20)

Tarde agradável, com máxima de 33,7 ºC.

O vento moderado de NO está agora a antecipar o arrefecimento que normalmente só ocorre ao final da tarde por aqui.


----------



## stormy (16 Ago 2009 às 16:24)

aqui em arruda dos vinhos algum calor (o carro marca 29º), sol e vento moderado com rajadas de NW com tendencia a aumentar de intensidade.
é de relatar que há poucos minutos caiu um tranco de um choupo que danificou uma viatura.....
fiquem bem


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 16:40)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
16,5ºC/23,2ºC.
Actualmente 21,4ºC e ceú pouco nublado.


----------



## Nuno (16 Ago 2009 às 16:52)

A máxima aqui foi de 37,0ºC agora estão 34,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

As condições actuais pela Serra prometem mais nevoeiro para esta noite.

Por aqui, 23,4ºC de temperatura, e humidade já nos 61%.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Madragoa (16 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

E aqui pela baixa vai assim...

Temp actual,30.6c
Céu limpo
Humidade 38%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 hpa,
Quanto ao vento!!,rodou de SW/E,para N/NW por volta das 16h,e sópra moderado...já se sente mais fresco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Ago 2009 às 17:35)

Por aqui a Máxima de hoje foi de 37.1ºC.
Por agora estão 35.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2009 às 17:57)

a agua do algarve esta um caldinho segundo a boia de faro estam 25 graus as 3 50  quando eu la tive nao passava dos 21 é preciso ter azar


----------



## meteo (16 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

Boa tarde!

Aqui,hoje as temperaturas voltaram completamente ao normal(ou até abaixo),com o vento moderado que se faz sentir.
Na praia,estavam 21 graus ás 4 da tarde,e 4 kilometros para dentro,24 graus.O ceu aqui está limpo.Na praia muito nublado com algumas abertas
Uma constante nos ultimos 4 dias aqui nestas praias,ou céu muito nublado ou com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2009 às 19:03)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal: (Minha zona)

Mínima: *19,7ºC* (7:00)

Máxima: *32,5ºC* (17:38)

Rajada máxima: *25,3km/h N* (18:54) 

Agora sigo com 28,4ºC, 31%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado 10,9km/h NW


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Ago 2009 às 20:05)

*olá boa tarde!* 

Bem mais limpo do que ontem, o céu denunciava um dia bastante quente não fosse o vento fraco a moderado de NW a atenuar o efeito abrasador dos últimos dias..., mesmo assim bem quentinho!

Registo de momento 23.1ºC e 52% de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Ago 2009 às 21:13)

Ainda _tropical_, com 20ºC e nevoeiro nos pontos altos da Serra.

Humidade nos 73% e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 21:19)

Ainda 23,7 ºC e vento mais calmo do que durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Extremos de hoje:

20,1 ºC / 33,7 ºC


----------



## fsl (16 Ago 2009 às 22:18)

Hoje em Oeiras, Verão bastante benigno... :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 16-08-09  22:14)
Temperatura:	21.5°C 
Humidade:	70%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.8°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr WNW
Pressão:	1016.4 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 21.5°C 
Indíce THW:	 21.7°C 
Indíce Calor:	 21.7°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.3°C às   7:15	 29.7°C às 14:39
Humidade:	 51%  às  14:40	 84%  às   7:35
Ponto de Orvalho:	 14.4°C às   0:00	 19.4°C às  14:37
Pressão:	 1014.4mb  às   3:59	 1016.9mb  às  11:14
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 48.3 km/hr  às  18:32
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 18.9°C às   0:56	
Maior Indíce Calor		 31.1°C às  14:3


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

Actualmente 17,8ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

De volta ao sítio do costume, sigo com 24.3ºC, 49%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia 14:
22.6ºC
32.7ºC
Extremos de dia 15:
21.8ºC
31.9ºC
Extremos de hoje:
20.3ºC
31.6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

Boas,
17,6ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Ago 2009 às 00:12)

*olá boa noite...* 

Apesar de um pouco mais fresca, está agradável.
Aqui o céu apresenta-se limpo mas parece-me ver junto à faixa costeira a Oeste alguma nebulosidade (talvez neblina). 
O vento sopra de um modo geral fraco de W/NW.
Registo de momento 20.2ºC com 66% de Hr.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

Extremos anteriormente divulgados agora confirmados. Neste momento 18,5ºC, céu muito nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Nuno (17 Ago 2009 às 00:35)

Por aqui neste momento 25,6ºC acho que vou ter a sétima noite tropical seguida


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2009 às 00:44)

Nuno disse:


> Por aqui neste momento 25,6ºC acho que vou ter a sétima noite tropical seguida



Aqui um pouco mais distante de ti mas na mesma cidade  tenho 23,2ºC e vento nulo...está uma grande noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 01:33)

A noite continua tropical, mas só um milagre impediria que esta noite baixasse dos 20 ºC.

Agora 20,1 ºC e 72 %.

Vento fraco de NO e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Ago 2009 às 02:22)

olá + 1 x 

O céu continua limpo por aqui com vento fraco de W que nos dá uma sensação de maior frescura, o que de facto se reflecte na descida da temperatura desde há pouco. 
Despeço-me com os valores de 19.3ºC e 72% de Hr.


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca, vento fraco e céu encoberto por aqui.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Ago 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.8ºC.
Por agora estão 24.1ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (17 Ago 2009 às 10:25)

Pelo Baleal está céu encoberto, vento moderado de NW e a temperatura nos 18º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 18,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2009 às 11:15)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo Baleal está céu encoberto, vento moderado de NW e a temperatura nos 18º.



Não resisti a deixar aqui um pequeno off topic... é que mesmo com essas condições "não tão excepcionais" estás num sítio que continuo a  considerar fantástico, com um ambiente muito próprio e especial de dia e de noite (Noite, não dispensa a ida ao Bar da Ilha para uma daquelas bebidas especiais da casa  )!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Manhã agradável, com céu pouco nublado por cirrus.

Vento fraco de NO e 29,6 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Mínima de 17,3ºC. Actualmente céu nublado, vento fraco e 19,5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 12:48)

Bom dia!
Mínima no limiar da tropicalidade, com 20ºC.
Sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco, 27.8ºC, 47%HR, 1016hpa, UV5.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 13:44)

Boas,
Neste momento 21,1ºC, céu quase limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2009 às 13:50)

Boa tarde.

A manha por aqui foi de céu muito nublado.Agora abriu.O vento é fraco/moderado. Á tarde vou á praia e logo direi como está lá o tempo.

 Com 4 km de diferença,tenho visto tempo completamente diferente quase todos os dias.Quinta e Sexta por aqui a temperatura estava por volta dos 32 graus á tarde e céu completamente limpo.Á mesma hora na praia estavam 24/25(devido ao nevoeiro)


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Neste momento 22,3ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

Aos poucos, vai subindo a temperatura, seguindo agora com 30.5ºC.
Mantém-se alguma neblina no céu.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 15:28)

Tarde agradável, com céu pouco nublado por cirrus.

Agora 32,6 ºC e 31 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 16:32)

A máxima já foi fixada, nos 32,9 ºC.

---

Agora 32,2 ºC e vento moderado de NO.

Céu mais limpo que ao início da tarde.


----------



## Nuno (17 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

A Mínima foi a sétima tropical 23ºC e Máxima foi de 37,4ºC e agora 33,3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N/NE e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.7ºC

T.Minima: 19.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

Foi (e continua a ser) mais um dia quente: máxima de 33.1ºC.
Ainda sigo com 29.3ºC e 32%HR.
Registe-se uma descida da pressão atmosférica, que provavelmente nada quererá dizer. De qualquer forma cifra-se nos 1012hpa.
Excelente tarde de praia, com uma nortada bem calma, mas presente...


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2009 às 20:06)

Aqui na praia de Santa Cruz,nortada moderada e muito fresquinho..Ás 18 da tarde,diria que estavam uns 19/20 graus


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 20:13)

A máxima foi de 24,2ºC.
Neste momento 20,6ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 20:17)

Destaque para a diferença entre os valores de temperatura da EMA de Setúbal, cerca de 3 km a Norte da cidade, e a RUEMA de Areias, dentro da cidade de Setúbal.

A RUEMA de Areias costuma ser mais fresca do que a EMA, ao contrário da generalidade das relações EMA - RUEMA, em que normalmente as RUEMA são mais quentes devido ao efeito do urbanismo.

Acontece que, sendo Setúbal uma cidade com o rio Sado muito próximo de si e, logo ao lado a foz, onde já é Oceano Atlântico, é bastante mais fresca nas máximas do que as zonas a Norte de si, como Palmela, especialmente quando sopra vento de SO, Sul, ou SE.

Não sei qual foi o caso de hoje, mas registou-se uma diferença apreciável entre as duas estações.



Localização exacta das duas estações numa imagem de satélite







Enquanto dentro da cidade, às 17h, estavam 23,4 ºC na RUEMA, na EMA, apenas 3 km a Norte do rio, registavam-se 34,7 ºC. 
*Mais de 11 ºC de diferença.*
Estes dados podem ser consultados no site do IM, nos gráficos de observação.


Quando vou a Setúbal, observo este fenómeno regularmente, mas não com a intensidade de hoje. 
A direcção do vento dita, geralmente, estas diferenças.

No caso do Nuno, não tenho a certeza, mas pelo que tenho observado as temperaturas parecem sobrestimadas. Talvez uma melhor localização do sensor e um abrigo resolvessem o problema. Podes ter, por vezes, temperaturas um pouco mais elevadas do que o teu colega Miguel, que mora dentro da cidade, mas tendo em conta que moras na zona mais alta da cidade, a Oeste da mesma e na zona da Arrábida, esses valores não se justificam, nem tão pouco registares permanentemente mais 7 ºC do que Setúbal. Repara que hoje tiveste máxima de 37,4 ºC e Setúbal andou na casa dos 27 ºC na RUEMA, no interior da cidade. Há dias chegaste até a ultrapassar os 40 ºC. Tenho vindo desde há muito tempo a reparar e a seguir atentamente os teus dados. Não sofrerás certamente do mesmo fenómeno da EMA de Setúbal, pois estás a cerca de 1 km do mar, segundo dizes. Atenta um pouco na melhoria das condições de medição, acredito que possas morar numa zona mais quente, mas certas diferenças parecem exageradas. 

São aperfeiçoamentos que com o tempo começam a ser necessários nas nossas observações e leituras.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

Por mim os alertas era assim:


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Ago 2009 às 20:40)

as temperaturas altas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 20:41)

andres disse:


> Por mim os alertas era assim:



E quais seriam os critérios ?

Repara que não podes aplicar critérios universais, devem ser estritamente aplicados a cada região ou distrito, que se rege pelas médias das máximas da estação meteorológica de referência, número médio de dias acima de 30 ºC, de 35 ºC, entre outros.

Isso simplesmente não pode acontecer, pois nesse caso haveria regiões onde, por mais anormal que fosse o calor, por se tratar de zonas frescas nunca entrariam em alerta amarelo, sequer, apesar de a população aí residente não estar habituada a tais valores. Por outro lado, haveria regiões constantemente em alerta laranja, mesmo com valores normais para a época.

Por isso, é essencial os critérios terem como base as normais climatológicas pelas quais cada distrito se orienta.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2009 às 20:50)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 19,1ºC e uma máxima de 32,4ºc já ao final da tarde (17:55) tal como tem acontecido nos últimos dias de tarde tenho sempre vento do quadrante S e SW e ao final da tarde roda para um quadrante mais Norte o que faz com que a temperatura que estava sempre a rondar os 27 e  28ºC suba acima dos 30ºC ao final da tarde...

Neste momento registo 25,4ºc e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Nuno (17 Ago 2009 às 20:54)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Destaque para a diferença entre os valores de temperatura da EMA de Setúbal, cerca de 3 km a Norte da cidade, e a RUEMA de Areias, dentro da cidade de Setúbal.
> 
> A RUEMA de Areias costuma ser mais fresca do que a EMA, ao contrário da generalidade das relações EMA - RUEMA, em que normalmente as RUEMA são mais quentes devido ao efeito do urbanismo.
> 
> ...



Nada a dizer, não tenho que me justificar perante niguem, tenho apenas a dizer, que confio plenamente nos meus dados, pois sei que são de confiança, e que nada tem a ver  com aquilo que apresentaste, já não é a primeiro vez que tentas arranjar uma explicação para os meus dados, mas é como te digo   Se tiveres algum tipo de duvida aparece por cá e talvez resolvas esse teu probleminha como ja algumas pessoas o fizeram. E claro aceito a tua critica como uma critica construtiva e não destrutiva . Mas o que tu acabaste de me tentar dizer que alguém tentou e depois voltou com a palavra atrás. E como esta conversa para mim nao faz qualquer sentido não tenho mais nada a dizer 

Boa noite


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 21:25)

aqui na encarnação registo 22.5º e vento fraco


----------



## Madragoa (17 Ago 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite,sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual 23.7c
Humidade 42%
Vento entre os 10 e 20 km/h de NO
Céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Extremos de hoje:

18,9 ºC / 32,9 ºC

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO durante grande parte do dia.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 22:19)

Boas,
Por agora 17,1ºC (é a mínima), céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 22:21)

agora 21.8º


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 22:47)

21.6º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 22:55)

stormy disse:


> 21.6º



Aqui 22,2 ºC e 60 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Por aqui 22.7ºC e 60%HR.
Sopra uma brisa fresca, bem boa...

Extremos do dia:

20ºC
33.1ºC


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 23:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aqui 22,2 ºC e 60 %.



agora 21.3º
tás a ser afectado pela massa de ar mais humido vinda do rio...amanhã terás uma inversao e eu deverei ter uma minima uns 2º superior á tua...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

stormy disse:


> agora 21.3º
> tás a ser afectado pela massa de ar mais humido vinda do rio...amanhã terás uma inversao e eu deverei ter uma minima uns 2º superior á tua...



O vento sopra da direcção contrária à do rio. 

Não me parece que vá descer assim tanto...

Até porque o vento teria de parar por completo, mas veremos. 

---

Hoje a máxima ainda foi elevada aqui, a 30 metros de altitude.

Tens ideia de quanto foi na Encarnação ?


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 00:57)

*olá boa noite...*

Noite agradável de céu limpo com vento fraco de W/NW.
Os valores não muito distantes dos verificados em dias anteriores marcam no momento 19.7ºC e 67% de Hr.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 01:08)

agora 20.1º


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2009 às 01:36)

Boa noite.

Por aqui foi um dia da treta que até chegou a cair borraceira.

Neste momento, e finalmente céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NW e 16,7º.

Espero que amanhã esteja o sol mais presente e o Verão volte na Quarta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 01:42)

Já nos 19,9 ºC e com 71 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 02:29)

Sem variações significativas desde há pouco, apenas se verifica um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento e com uma direcção mais estável, agora de Oeste.

 Despeço-me por agora com os valores do momento: 19.1ºC e 68% de Hr.


----------



## Teles (18 Ago 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia , céu muito nublado a oeste por nuvens baixas , vento fraco e temperatura actual de19 graus


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro que começa nesta altura a levantar. Não deve faltar muito para surgir o sol e com ele mais um dia de calor.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.4ºC.
Por agora estão 23.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## meteo (18 Ago 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia!  

Por aqui céu muito nublado,e vento fraco..Está um tempo muito feio..Duvido que levante cedo hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia!
Mais uma mínima acima dos 20ºC, mais precisamente 20.3ºC.
De momento, 23.3ºC, 47%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Enfim, mais um dia de praia...


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2009 às 09:40)

Nuno disse:


> Nada a dizer, não tenho que me justificar perante niguem, tenho apenas a dizer, que confio plenamente nos meus dados, pois sei que são de confiança, e que nada tem a ver  com aquilo que apresentaste, já não é a primeiro vez que tentas arranjar uma explicação para os meus dados, mas é como te digo



Eu também acho os dados estranhos, e acredito que muita gente também pense assim, e não é preciso fazer dramas com isso. Não se pode falar amigavelmente destas coisas por ser tabu ou blasfémia ? 

Como confias nos dados se calhar podias ajudar e explicar porque confias neles, que tipo de instalação tens, que distância estás de paredes, que vento costumas ter, etc,etc, pois  a gente também quer confiar nos teus dados, apenas isso.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Por Soure, noite de nevoeiro. A temperatura mínima foi de *18,2ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 20,3ºC e o céu encontra-se encoberto.

Vento _muito fraquinho_ !


----------



## F_R (18 Ago 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Mais um dia de calor em Santarém, apesar de estar mais fresco que nos últimos dias.

Extremos de ontem em Abrantes
Mínima:17.3ºC
Máxima:35.1ºC


----------



## byside (18 Ago 2009 às 11:00)

Boas, como estarão as praias em gaia? com nevoeiro como de costume


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 11:23)

agora uns agradaveis 26.4º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.

Novamente mínima de 18,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Mais um dia esplendoroso e agradável.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

Vince disse:


> Eu também acho os dados estranhos, e acredito que muita gente também pense assim, e não é preciso fazer dramas com isso. Não se pode falar amigavelmente destas coisas por ser tabu ou blasfémia ?
> 
> Como confias nos dados se calhar podias ajudar e explicar porque confias neles, que tipo de instalação tens, que distância estás de paredes, que vento costumas ter, etc,etc, pois  a gente também quer confiar nos teus dados, apenas isso.



Nuno, 

Neste fórum sempre houve, há e continuará a haver, um espírito de entreajuda entre todos os membros. Eu sou mais um que acho os dados estranhos e conheço bem Setúbal. Como disse o Vince, umas fotos e uma breve descrição de como está instalada a estação talvez esclareça todos os membros do fórum. 

Ninguém te quer "cobrar" nada, a troca de info e experiências no forum é o que torna este espaço tão rico em informação.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 12:42)

Mais uma tarde de praia em perspectiva, com a temperatura a entrar agora nos 29ºC, o vento fraquinho e um sol de Agosto que convida ao mergulho...


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 13:08)

28.3º


----------



## Lightning (18 Ago 2009 às 13:40)

Dados actuais:

30,6ºC
31% HR
1014 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco e céu limpo.

Mínima de 19,7ºC. É de salientar que o "recorde" foi hoje quebrado com esta mínima, já que, durante 7 ou 8 dias, aqui em corroios, a temperatura não baixou dos 20,0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 13:59)

31.1ºC e a subir... O vento, ou melhor, a nortada, começa a aparecer... um clássico!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Mais uma tarde agradável.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Agora 33,2 ºC e 32 %.


----------



## meteo (18 Ago 2009 às 14:29)

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado.Na praia(a 4 km de casa) estava céu nublado com algumas abertas,e vento fraco a moderado de Norte,obviamente.que vento haveria de ser?  Á tarde vai passar certamente para nortada moderada!


----------



## vitamos (18 Ago 2009 às 15:07)

Segue a tarde com céu limpo a perder de vista e calor bem notório!


----------



## Madragoa (18 Ago 2009 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual 32.3c
Céu limpo
Vento fraco, de N/NO
Humidade nos 30%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 hpa

Máxima de hoje,33.2c.por volta das 16 horas


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2009 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,6º e a máxima de 23,3º.

Neste momento 20,2º, vento fraco/moderado de NW e céu limpo.

A manhã ainda esteve com neblina, mas a tarde já foi ensolarada.


----------



## ct5iul (18 Ago 2009 às 18:54)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 34.4ºC 13:39
TEMP MIN 18.4ºC 06:39

Temp actual 26.8ºC 18:50
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 18:50
Intensidade do Vento: 12.3 km/h 18:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 25.6ºC 18:50
Humidade Relativa:52% 18:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 18:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 18:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Fraco 18:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Máxima de 31.6ºC, seguindo presentemente com 28.7ºC, 37%HR, 1015hpa.
Céu limpo, e vento moderado de NW, que se notava bem na praia, mais forte que ontem...
Por falar em praia, que caldo estava a água...


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Os meus extremos de hoje em Setubal foram:

Mínima:*19,3ºC* (7:26)

Máxima: *33,0ºC* (16:24)

Rajada máxima: *32,3km/h NW* (16:50)

Actualmente:
28,5ºC
23%HR
1017hpa
21,9km/h NNW


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Boas tardes! 

Por Soure, uma manhã de céu encoberto deu lugar a uma bela tarde de céu limpo!

A temperatura máxima registada foi de *31,7ºC*. (Este valor pode ter sido inflaccionado pela localização do sensor).

Actualmente tenho 26,9ºC.

---

Por Mira-Sintra, dia ameno, com temperatura máxima de *26,1ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 19:49)

Máxima de 33,4 ºC.

Tarde agradável para mais um habitual pequeno passeio a pé de 13 km, desde Moscavide até já depois da estação do Cais do Sodré.

---

Céu limpo, vento moderado de NO e agora 25,7 ºC.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 19:55)

sigo com 24.9º.....uma tarde bem agradavel em lisboa


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 20:27)

bom final de tarde! 

Fim de tarde com céu limpo, vento em geral fraco embora por vezes moderado de NW. 

Mais um dia para mostrar que o Verão não desistiu de passear por terras Lusas! 

Valores actuais: 24.1ºC e 56% hr.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 20:35)

23.9º....bem mais fresco....sabe muito bem depois da caminhada que fiz com o daniel vilao até ao cais do sodre


----------



## Gilmet (18 Ago 2009 às 21:50)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Soure)

Temperatura Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *31,7ºC* (Este valor pode encontrar-se inflaccionado)

---

Actuais 20,3ºC, numa noite de céu limpo e vento fraco, tendo soprado por vezes moderado, durante a tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Ago 2009 às 22:12)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.7ºC

T.Minima: 19.4ºC


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

21.6º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

stormy disse:


> 21.6º



21,8 ºC e 66 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Extremos de hoje:

18,9 ºC / 33,4 ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Despeço-me com 23.7ºC, 53%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Mais um dia quentinho, o 9º consecutivo com máxima acima dos 30º e o 8º consecutivo com mínima acima dos 20ºC.

Extremos do dia:
20.3ºC
31.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Ago 2009 às 23:59)

Boas Noites! Pelo *Montijo* o céu está limpo, o vento sopra em geral fraco e a temperatura está nos 20.7°C.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2009 às 00:20)

Por Soure, temperatura nos 19,6ºC e céu encoberto por Fractus.

Já foram atingidos os 19,0ºC, hoje.

O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 00:25)

Agora abaixo do limiar do tropical, estou com 19,9 ºC.

A pressão atmosférica continua a subir e está agora nos 1017,8 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (19 Ago 2009 às 00:33)

Neste momento 17,5º, vento moderado de NW e neblina.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Ago 2009 às 00:53)

boa noite... 

Uma noite sem grandes diferenças face às anteriores; talvez para já uma referência ao céu dada à existência de alguns Fractus que se deslocam ao sabor do vento fraco que predomina de NW.

De momento, com tendência barométrica estável, os valores actuais estão nos 19.1ºC e 75% de hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 01:26)

Despeço-me com 19,2 ºC e 80 %.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Ago 2009 às 02:52)

Há uma sensação de maior frescura por esta hora também devido ao vento que se faz sentir de W/NW o que apesar de fraco aumentou um pouco a sua intensidade.

 Despeço-me com os valores: 18.4ºC e 77% de hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Ago 2009 às 09:22)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 18.8ºC 09:15
Temp ao Sol 21.2 ºC 09:15
Pressão: 1017.1Hpa 09:15
Intensidade do Vento: 12.6 km/h 09:15
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 17.9ºC 09:15
Humidade Relativa:72% 09:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 09:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 09:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Fraco 09:15
Altitude: 110 Metros

Na Alta de Lisboa "INSTRUMENTOS METEOROLOGICOS PORTATEIS" 

Temp 20.4ºC
Pressão 1017.1Hpa
Intensidade do Vento: 17.9 km/h NW
Humidade 77%
Altitude 101 Metros


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
E ao 9º dia foi interrompida a série de noites tropicais...
Mínima de 18.6ºC.
Sig com 21.8ºC (mais fresco a esta hora que nos ultimos dias), 63%HR, 1018hpa ( a pressão subiu bastante), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 09:52)

Bom dia.

Devido a problemas de última hora com o Meteohub, não é possível divulgar para já a mínima de hoje, devido ao facto de estar no Alentejo.

Cerca das 6:45h tinha 18,1 ºC e o céu encontrava-se limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2009 às 11:41)

Bom dia!

Por Soure, temperatura mínima de *18,2ºC*, igualando a de ontem.

Actualmente sigo com 23,0ºC e o céu encontra-se limpo. Durante a noite chegou mesmo a estar encoberto.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

Boas

Por aqui mínima de 18,4ºC...

Agora vento fraco a moderado de S e SW e temperatura algo fresca de 24,6ºC...


----------



## N_Fig (19 Ago 2009 às 13:25)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,3ºC.
Actualmente céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, humidade a 70% e 21,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2009 às 14:05)

29.7ºC, 38%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Ago 2009 às 15:54)

Sigo pela Alta de Lisboa "INSTRUMENTOS METEOROLÓGICOS PORTÁTEIS"

Temp 28.9ºC
Pressão 1016.5Hpa
Intensidade do Vento: 25.1 km/h NW
Humidade 41%
Altitude 101 Metros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Ago 2009 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 33.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2009 às 17:59)

Máxima ligeiramente mais fresca que a de ontem: 30.8ºC.
De momento, 29.1ºC, 33%HR.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

sigo com 27.2º após maxima de 29.8º


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

25.9º


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2009 às 20:10)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*18,4ºC* (7:18)

Máxima: *32,8ºC* (16:50)

Rajada máxima: *24,4km/h N* (16:54)

Actualmente:
26,7ºC
30%HR
1019hpa
19,4km/h NW


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

24.0º...desceu 0.4º em 5min


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

23.7º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

Máxima de 32,7 ºC em Moscavide.

Agora 23,5 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Ago 2009 às 20:53)

Boas Noites!

Pelo *Montijo*:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
Temp. 23.6ºC


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 21:16)

22.8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Ago 2009 às 21:18)

Extremos de hoje:

18,1 ºC / 32,7 ºC

---

Agora 22,8 ºC e 64 %.


----------



## Lousano (19 Ago 2009 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Hoje por aqui já foi um dia de Verão, com máxima de 26,6º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 18,5º.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

olá boa noite... 

Após mais um dia típico de Verão com céu limpo, a noite prevê-se que seja sobretudo amena devido à influência do vento de NW que apesar de fraco não deve impedir que a temperatura desça abaixo dos 20ºC!

Quanto a valores actuais: 21.6ºC e 66% de hr.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 21:56)

22.0º ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Ago 2009 às 22:21)

Por hoje fico por aqui... 

... e despeço-me com os valores: 21.3ºC e 70% de hr.


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

21.7º


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2009 às 22:33)

Aqui por Setúbal sigo a esta hora com 22,5ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Ago 2009 às 22:33)

Boa noite!

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Soure)

Temperatura Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *29,5ºC*

---

Por Mira-Sintra, temperatura máxima de *25,6ºC*, numa tarde de vento fraco a moderado, e humidade a atingir um valor mínimo de *43%*.

---

Pela bela cidade de Coimbra, uma noite fresca, com vento a soprar fraco.

*EDIT:* Há pouco o sensor do Sr. Vitamos indicava 22ºC!


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

Sigo com 22.6ºC, 65%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
30.8ºC


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

21.5º


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 23:16)

aqui a imagem de IV do IM:
o muito fotogenico e imponente Bill a SE da bermuda e a frente fria em dissipação que largará, amanhã, alguma chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral norte e nas asturias.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Ago 2009 às 00:11)

Montijo:

Céu limpo

Vento fraco

Temp. 20.8ºC

-------------

A mínima registada por mim foi de *18.2ºC*, quanto à máxima deverá ter andado à volta dos 30ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2009 às 00:59)

Neste momento 16,2º, céu limpo e uma coisa rara por aqui, ausência de vento.


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 01:13)

despeço-me com 20.9º a min esta noite será um pouco mais alta devido á entrada de ar mais quente e humido pré frontal, amanha a frente fria deverá causar apenas alguma nebulosidade cumuliforme ( cumulus humilis) e uma ligeira descida da max para uns 27 ou 28º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 18.2ºC, neste momento estão 23.9ºC eo céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (20 Ago 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. Muito agradável de momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Ago 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia!
E vão passando tranquilamente os restos mortais da frente fria... Alguma nebulosidade no céu mas nada mais que isso, nem a temperatura vai sofrendo com essa passagem...
Mínima de 20.5ºC (de volta à tropicalidade), seguindo de momento com 23.9ºC, 69%HR, 1021hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (20 Ago 2009 às 10:42)

Bom dia pessoal

Hoje nota-se bem que já está mais fresco em Santarém

Os extremos de ontem em Abrantes foram:
Mínima:15.7ºC
Máxima:34.2ºC


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 11:00)

agora sigo com 25.3ºvento fraco e alguma nebulosidade sob forma de cumulus humilis e fractus, durante a madrugada chegou a haver periodos de muita nebulosidade.


----------



## Lightning (20 Ago 2009 às 12:08)

mr. phillip disse:


> E vão passando tranquilamente os restos mortais da frente fria... *Alguma nebulosidade no céu mas nada mais que isso*, nem a temperatura vai sofrendo com essa passagem...



Exacto... Mas também não esperava mais que isso 

Dados actuais:

27,1ºC
59% HR
1020 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco. Não espero qualquer precipitação até à segunda semana de Setembro...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2009 às 12:45)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 20,2 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus humilis e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Ago 2009 às 18:30)

Sigo com 28.4ºC, após máxima de 30ºC (11º dia consecutivo nos 30º).
HR de 45%, céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Ago 2009 às 19:15)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.3ºC

T.Minima: 18.2ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima: *19,8ºC*

Máxima: *30,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*42km/h WNW*

Agora sigo com 25,1ºC e vento moderado de N


----------



## Lousano (20 Ago 2009 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia quente por aqui, com máxima de 28,1º.

Neste momento 18,6º, céu limpo e o vento moderado de NW regressou.


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 20:28)

23.1º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Ago 2009 às 21:10)

Máxima de 30,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 21:58)

20.9º


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Algum vento a marcar o final deste dia...
De resto, sigo com 20.6ºC, 68%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

20.5ºC
30ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Ago 2009 às 23:39)

boa noite! 

Foi mais um dia de céu limpo com existência de alguma nebulosidade costeira visível a Oeste, em que o vento assume o protagonismo!

Até ao momento este mantém-se limpo e o vento em regime de nortada moderada continua a ser o ponto de destaque.

Últimos registos: 18.7ºC e 69% de hr.


----------



## stormy (21 Ago 2009 às 01:31)

19.1


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Ago 2009 às 01:35)

Despeço-me com valores de diferença pouco significativa: 18.2ºC e 63% de hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 01:43)

Extremos do dia 20:

19,6 ºC / 30,9 ºC


----------



## vitamos (21 Ago 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Manhã de intenso nevoeiro que começou agora a dissipar!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.4ºC e céu limpo como de costume.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Ago 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Amanhece ventoso este dia 21...
Mínima de 18.3ºC, seguindo agora com 20.7ºC, mais fresco que nos últimos dias...
59%HR, 1020hpa, e, pasme-se.... céu limpo...


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Pelo Montijo o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e temperatura está nos 25.3ºC.

-------------

Ontem a mínima foi batida pouco antes das 0h, 19.5ºC.

Esta noite a temperatura baixou aos 17.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,8 ºC.

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## stormy (21 Ago 2009 às 12:22)

algum fresco em lisboa-encarnação agora 24.2º vento fraco e sol


----------



## F_R (21 Ago 2009 às 12:43)

Mais um dia igual a todos os outros.
Sol e céu limpo

Extremos de Ontem em Abrantes:
Mínima:17.9ºC
Máxima:32.9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2009 às 12:49)

Boas

Mínima já algo fresca de 17,3ºC

Agora céu limpo com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado e 26,7ºC...se chegar aos 30ºC hoje será o 12º dia consecutivo de máximas igual ou superior a 30ºC


----------



## stormy (21 Ago 2009 às 12:56)

25.1º


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

23.0ºC  e uma ventania demoniaca ahaha.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Ago 2009 às 13:05)

O dia vai seguindo menos quente que o habitual, fruto do vento que vai soprando de NW.
Ainda assim, 26.4ºC, 34%HR, 1020hpa.

Nos próximos dias, reportarei a partir de S. Martinho do Porto, terra de nevoeiros e frio em Agosto...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 15:14)

Apesar do vento moderado, sol forte e 28,5 ºC.

Tarde banal de Verão por Moscavide.


----------



## Madragoa (21 Ago 2009 às 15:15)

Sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp actual 28.6c
Céu limpo 
Humidade 26%
Pressão atmosférica 1019 hpa
Vento fraco a moderado de N/NO

Muito fumo a O/NO,devido a um incendio na zona da Carregueira (Sintra),fiz metade do Ic 19 dentro de uma nuvem de fumo,...que se pode ver na webcam do meteocaisdosodré,


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Ago 2009 às 16:36)

*Re: Seguimehttp://www.meteopt.com/forum/newreply.php?nto Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*

Tarde quentinha na Cova... da Piedade como poderão verificar, à hora certa:






(e voltei a esquecer-me de calibrar a pressão -.-')


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Ago 2009 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.1ºC

T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Ago 2009 às 19:50)

Máxima de 28,9 ºC.

Tarde agradável de Verão, mais fresca que as anteriores.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2009 às 20:30)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *17,3ºC*

Máxima: *29,4ºC* acabou hoje uma sucessão de dias seguidos com mais de 30ºC foram 11 dias seguidos do dia 10 até ao dia 20...

Rajada máxima: *47,4km/h WSW*

Agora sigo com 22,0ºC e vento moderado ainda...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com 18.1ºC, céu limpo, e vento moderado com rajadas, fazendo com que a sensação térmica seja bem desagradável.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (21 Ago 2009 às 21:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: 17.1ºC (7:09)

Máxima: 27.6ºC  (16:14)

Rajada máxima: *31.7km/h N *(18:01)



Sigo com:

20.1ºC

33%Hr

1013hpa

Vento fraco N


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Ago 2009 às 00:21)

*olá boa noite...* 

Se aqui pela região do Oeste o vento é quase uma presença assídua, por estes dias tem sido uma constante...

A nortada moderada a forte faz-se sentir fresca e com algumas rajadas.
O céu está limpo e registo no momento 18.6ºC com 55% de hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Ago 2009 às 03:06)

Continuação de céu limpo e vento moderado a forte de NW.  

Despeço-me com os valores: 18.2ºC e 75% de hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.8ºC e espantoso está céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Ago 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, vou seguindo com 18.6ºC, após mínima de 16.8ºC.
Céu limpo e vento, muito...


----------



## ct5iul (22 Ago 2009 às 11:14)

stormy disse:
			
		

> ola,tens uma ambulancia no teu avatar....és paramedico ou coisa do genero?
> deve ser giro:rolleyes
> 
> Boas nao sou paramedico nem coisa do genero mas claro ate nem me importava de ser, dever ser uma profissão interessante
> ...


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2009 às 11:51)

Bom dia!!

Tive aqui uma mínima de 18,7ºC...

Agora céu limpinho o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 28,8ºC, mais um dia com mais de 30ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Ago 2009 às 12:27)

Boas,
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,1ºC. Actualmente 23ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e humidade a 74%.


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

Boas 

Dados actuais:

28,1ºC
41% HR
1015 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco, soprando por vezes moderado. Céu limpo.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Ago 2009 às 13:37)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN 19.5ºC 01:32

Temp actual 31.6ºC 13:35
Pressão: 1017.4Hpa 13:35
Intensidade do Vento: 9.7 km/h 13:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 31.4ºC 13:35
Humidade Relativa:42% 13:35
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:35
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 13:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 Muito Alto 13:35
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 15:32)

Máxima para já de *35,7ºC*

A mínima foi de 15,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Ago 2009 às 15:53)

Por SMP, está sol, mas está vento e muito fresco... 20.5ºC...
É bom para desenjoar do calor...


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2009 às 17:10)

mr. Phillip disse:


> por smp, está sol, mas está vento e muito fresco... 20.5ºc...
> é bom para desenjoar do calor...:d



Aqui em Corroios não se compara nada, a essa hora seguia já com 33,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

*Máximas de hoje:*

*Moita - 35,8ºC
LX(Cais Sodré) - 33,8ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Ago 2009 às 17:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 36.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.1ºC

T.Minima: 17.3ºC


----------



## Madragoa (22 Ago 2009 às 18:20)

Boas por Lisboa...

Temp actual 31.1c
Vento entre os 10 e 20 kmh,O/NO
Humidade 28%
Pressão atmosférica nos 1013 mb 

Temp máxima de hoje,34.4c


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2009 às 19:23)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *18,7ºC* (4:51)

Máxima: *35,1ºC* (16:42)

Rajada máxima:*41,0km/h N* (2:09)

Agora sigo com 29,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2009 às 19:52)

Ena pá acabei de ter uma rajada de 63 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Ago 2009 às 20:34)

Extremos de hoje:

19,4 ºC / 33,4 ºC

---

Rajada máxima até agora de 45 km/h.


----------



## fsl (22 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Em Oeiras domina o VENTO! A rajada max ultrapassou os 61 kms/h

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 22-08-09  22:14)
Temperatura:	20.4°C 
Humidade:	73%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.4°C 
Vento:	17.7 km/hr N
Pressão:	1013.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 18.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 18.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 20.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.1°C às   2:56	 29.7°C às 15:08
Humidade:	 48%  às  14:59	 77%  às   3:18
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.1°C às   0:00	 18.3°C às  13:41
Pressão:	 1013.4mb  às  20:09	 1018.6mb  às   0:03
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 61.2 km/hr  às   4:14
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.6°C às   2:56	
Maior Indíce Calor		 31.1°C às  15:0


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Ago 2009 às 23:00)

Pelo *Montijo* tudo calmo, neste momento:

- Céu limpo
- Vento sopra muito fraco
- Temp. 21.4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Ago 2009 às 23:52)

*boa noite!* 

Tudo muito mais calmo comparado com as últimas noites.
Parece que a nortada deu tréguas por agora! 

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NW.
Valores actuais: 19.6ºC e 69% de hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Ago 2009 às 01:20)

Sem alterações significativas, o céu mantém-se limpo com vento de W/NW.


Despeço-me com os valores: 18.8ºC e 74% de hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2009 às 01:24)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Agora 20,1 ºC e 71 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Ago 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia!
Por SMP, céu muito nublado, com 20.5ºC de temperatura...
Pelo menos não há vento...
Mínima de 16.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2009 às 10:33)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por SMP, céu muito nublado, com 20.5ºC de temperatura...



Curioso, se utilizares essa abreviatura ela tanto poderá servir para Santa Marta do Pinhal como para São Martinho do Porto (SMP em ambos os casos). 

---

Por Moscavide, mínima de 18,5 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, alguma humidade no ar.


----------



## Teles (23 Ago 2009 às 10:58)

Boas , por aqui céu muito nublado a Oeste e céu limpo a Este , temperatura actual de 20.6 e vento na casa dos 20 km/ h de NO


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2009 às 11:36)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC
Neste momento estão 27.4ºC e mais um dia de céu limpo.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Ago 2009 às 13:12)

Boas Tardes!

Aqui pelo *Montijo* está mais um dia de Verão, mas sem muito calor.

O céu está limpo.

O vento sopra fraco.

Temp. 27.0ºC

--------------------
A mínima esta noite foi de *18.5ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Curioso, se utilizares essa abreviatura ela tanto poderá servir para Santa Marta do Pinhal como para São Martinho do Porto (SMP em ambos os casos).
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Tens razão, bem apanhado, não tinha reparado...

Por aqui (São Martinho), mantém-se o céu nublado, com o Sol a querer espreitar mas sem grande sucesso...
Temperatura nos 22.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2009 às 14:15)

Boas

Tive uma mínima de 19,3ºC...

Agora sigo com mais um dia quente de verão com 30,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Ago 2009 às 14:50)

Mais um dia de sol, com temperaturas normais.

Agora 30,2 ºC e 37 %.


----------



## fsl (23 Ago 2009 às 14:53)

Em Oeiras, menos VENTO e menor TEMP :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-08-09  14:44)
Temperatura:	26.2°C 
Humidade:	54%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	16.1°C 
Vento:	11.3 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1013.8 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 26.2°C 
Indíce THW:	 26.4°C 
Indíce Calor:	 26.4°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 18.4°C às   5:16	 26.7°C às 14:37
Humidade:	 52%  às  14:38	 87%  às   5:29
Ponto de Orvalho:	 15.6°C às   0:00	 17.8°C às  10:23
Pressão:	 1013.3mb  às   5:31	 1014.9mb  às  11:02
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 43.5 km/hr  às   8:21
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 16.7°C às   6:59	
Maior Indíce Calor		 26.7°C às  12:2


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Ago 2009 às 17:41)

Finalmente limpou em SM Porto...
O vento começou a soprar com mais intensidade, e a temperatura está nos 21.9ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Ago 2009 às 18:05)

Boa Tarde.

Neste momento estão 31.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.5ºC

T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2009 às 19:51)

Tive uma mínima de 19,3ºC e uma máxima de 31,5ºC...

Agora sigo com 25,5ºC e vento fraco...


----------



## Madragoa (23 Ago 2009 às 20:36)

Boa noite...

Por Lisboa...

Temp actual 22.9c
Céu limpo
Vento O/NO,entre os 5 e 15 km/h
Humidade nos 40%
Pressão atmosférica 1012 mb

Temp máxima de hoje foi de 30.5c,por volta das 16h00


----------



## Lousano (23 Ago 2009 às 21:10)

Boa noite.

Por aqui os dias têm sido muito semelhantes, com mínimas a rondar os 17º e máximas pelos 23,5º.

Dias ventosos e mais solarengos durante a tarde.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento moderado de NW e 18,2º.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

A noite segue muito tranquila como sempre! a temperatura é de 23,2ºC e o vento sopra de N fraco...


----------



## meteo (23 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Boa noite 
Hoje de volta a Santa Cruz,com céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.Amanha devemos ter pouco vento por aqui.Vamos lá ver se continua a previsão de muito calor para o próximo fim-de-semana pelo GFS.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Ago 2009 às 00:59)

boa noite! 

Ao final da tarde de ontem, o aumento da intensidade do vento parecia antever uma noite bem agitada, mas até ao momento está tudo calmo!

O vento sopra fraco de NW e ao sabor deste surgem no céu alguns Fractus.

Quanto a valores, desde o início desta noite em fase de teste; sujeitos a uma eventual margem de erro devido ao decurso de uma fase de adaptação do sensor já colocado num abrigo executado manualmente.
Registo então 18.8ºC e 75% de hr.


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2009 às 01:08)

Boa noite!

Por Odivelas sigo com 17,2ºC.
Algumas nuvens e vento fraco de norte.

A máxima de ontem foi de 26,9ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Ago 2009 às 02:59)

olá novamente... 

O céu mantém-se pouco nublado por Fractus arrastados pelo vento fraco vindo de NW.

Despeço-me com os valores (em teste...): 18.6ºC e 76% de hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 12:02)

sigo com 24.5º.....bem fresco


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Ago 2009 às 13:20)

Boa tarde!
Por SM Porto, já houve de tudo um pouco... excepto chuva...
Muito nevoeiro de manhã, depois o céu abriu, e agora está muito nublado...
Temperatura nos 23.3ºC, após mínima de 17.4ºC.


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 13:42)

26.2º


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2009 às 14:02)

A mínima foi de 17,1ºC.
Actualmente 21,6ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 75%.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Boa tarde!

Eis-me de regresso à bela Mira-Sintra!


Temperatura actual nos 24,2ºC, com céu encoberto. Humidade nos 70%.

Vento a 17,6 km/h.


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 15:28)

24.8º, já desce á medida que o ar maritimo entra de NW


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2009 às 16:45)

Actuais 22ºC, com céu encoberto. O Sol brilha, por vezes.

Humidade nos 71% e vento moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2009 às 16:48)

Foi almoçar para terras do Oeste, e apanhei chuviscos na zona do Turfical.

Em toda a região, o cenário é de céu encoberto, e alguns chuviscos esporádicos.

Cabeço de Montachique há 1 hora atrás.





-------------

Em Odivelas, céu muito nublado e 23,0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (24 Ago 2009 às 16:56)

Boa tarde!

O dia de hoje amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e o calor sentiu-se bem por volta da hora de almoço. Agora muitas nuvens médias e altas e um vento fresco que vai soprando, por vezes moderado!


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

24.6º, ceu bastante nublado por cirroestratus e cumulus humilis e vento fraco de WNW


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 18:22)

tudo na mesma....só a temperatura é que desce bem...23.2º


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Ago 2009 às 19:19)

Por SM Porto, máxima de 25.1ºC.
Já caíram uns chuviscos muito discretos, e por ora, embora não chova, vai ameaçando...
Temperatura nos 19.7ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2009 às 19:41)

Actualmente, 20,4ºC, céu encoberto por Altoestratus e muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade a 74% e vento a 20,5 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## squidward (24 Ago 2009 às 20:46)

*(24-08-2009) dia cinzento por aqui (céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e pequenos cúmulos)*
*
T.máx: 28.1ºC
T.min: 18.3ºC
*


----------



## ct5iul (24 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 27.2ºC 13:02
TEMP MIN 16.9ºC 06:37

Temp actual 19.8ºC 20:45
Pressão: 1014.1Hpa 20:45
Intensidade do Vento: 8.2 km/h 20:45
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: W
Temperatura do vento: 18.7ºC 20:45
Humidade Relativa:74% 20:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:45
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

A máxima foi de 22,4ºC e registei 0,3mm de precipitação.
Actualmente 17,7ºC e 68% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2009 às 21:54)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima: *17,9ºC*

Máxima: 26,5ºC

Actualmente tenho 20,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

Extremos de hoje:

18,4 ºC / 27,3 ºC


----------



## Kispo (24 Ago 2009 às 22:21)

Extremos de hoje:

*17.5
25.0*

Neste momento sigo com:
19.2ºC
69%Hr
1013mb


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2009 às 22:26)

Temperatura estagnada nos 17,9ºC.

O céu mantém-se muito nublado. Humidade nos 74% e vento fraco de N (360º).

Pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Kispo (24 Ago 2009 às 22:35)

pressão agora nos 1014mb


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Ago 2009 às 22:47)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.8ºC

T.Minima: 17.4ºC


----------



## fsl (24 Ago 2009 às 22:50)

Hoje em OEIRAS :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 24-08-09  22:44)
Temperatura:	19.6°C 
Humidade:	72%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.4°C 
Vento:	4.8 km/hr N
Pressão:	1014.2 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 19.6°C 
Indíce THW:	 19.9°C 
Indíce Calor:	 19.9°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 18.6°C às   3:06	 25.7°C às 16:57
Humidade:	 66%  às  16:58	 86%  às   6:27
Ponto de Orvalho:	 14.4°C às  22:28	 19.4°C às  13:30
Pressão:	 1013.0mb  às  17:13	 1014.4mb  às  11:06
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 32.2 km/hr  às  20:12
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 18.9°C às   0:02	
Maior Indíce Calor		 26.7°C às  16:52


----------



## Gilmet (24 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *24,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,4ºC*

Vento Máximo: *37,4 km/h* de N (360º).

---

Actuais 17,4ºC e vento moderado de NNO (338º), nos 22,4 km/h.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Ago 2009 às 00:44)

olá boa noite! 

Como continuidade do dia anterior, o céu apresenta-se em geral muito nublado surgindo de momento algumas abertas.

O vento mantém-se fraco vindo de W/NW.

Registo agora 19.2ºC e 64% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 00:51)

17,0ºC actuais, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Ago 2009 às 01:29)

Agora o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado e o vento a manter-se fraco de W/NW.

Actuais: 18.7ºC com 68% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 02:48)

Despeço-me com 16,4ºC, humidade a 77% e vento fraco.

Está uma noite calma e agradável.

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (25 Ago 2009 às 05:52)

Bom dia...

Por Lisboa o dia nasce assim.

Temp actual,e minima de hoje,17.2c
Céu limpo
Humidade nos 70 % 
Vento nulo 
Pressãp atmosférica 1013 mb


----------



## vitamos (25 Ago 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2009 às 09:16)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Ago 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Por SM Porto, céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos 18.5ºC, após mínima de 16.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *15,5ºC*, numa noite de céu pouco nublado.

Actualmente sigo com 20,4ºC, e humidade nos 50%.

Pressão a 1017 hPa e vento de NO (315º), nos 13,0 km/h.


----------



## ct5iul (25 Ago 2009 às 13:03)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MIN 15.6ºC 07:13

Temp actual 24.3ºC 13:00
Pressão: 1016.2.1Hpa 13:00
Intensidade do Vento: 14.7 km/h 13:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 22.3ºC 13:00
Humidade Relativa:49% 13:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 7 Alto 13:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 14:10)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *22,4ºC* pelas 13:35.

Actualmente sigo com 21,6ºC e humidade nos 43%. Céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.

Vento a 13,3 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 17:39)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *22,4ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 21,1ºC, humidade ainda nos 38% e vento a soprar fraco a moderado.

Pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 6,2ºC.


----------



## meteo (25 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui dia de céu limpo,com vento muito fraco de Noroeste e calor na praia.Resumindo,um excelente dia.O vento olhando para as previsões vai de férias  Só cá deve espreitar na Sexta,e depois disso não vai haver venho nenhum e talvez nem á tarde!
Qual fim de Verão,qual que! É um fim de Agosto sem pinta de vento e calor!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Ago 2009 às 18:36)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.1ºC, o vento sopra moderado de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.3ºC ( tal como eu gosto)

T.Minima: 17.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

Dia de praia fantástico em SM Porto, com máxima de 23.1ºC, que na praia parecia bem mais...
Presentemente, sigo com 19.7ºC.


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 20:06)

sigo com 20.8º vento fraco a moderado de NW e ceu limpo, após uma manha com ceu muto nublado por cirrus e cirroestratus


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Ago 2009 às 20:46)

Olá

Após alguns dias de ausência devido às férias eis que estou de volta à Amadora.

Sigo de momento com 19.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 20:59)

A temperatura desce a um óptimo ritmo estando nos 18,4ºC actualmente.

Humidade nos 71% e vento fraco do quadrante Norte!

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 21:05)

mais uma noite fresca...19.8º e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Madragoa (25 Ago 2009 às 21:41)

Boa noite,por Lisboa...

Temp actual 19.3c,(...agora desce mais lento...)  
Vento fraco de N/NO
Humidade 61%
Céu limpo

Aproveito para corrigir a Temp minima,que dei hoje de manha...,não 17.2c,mas sim 16.2c por volta das 7h
A máxima foi de 25.2c pelas 17h

Nota se esta noite já mais fresca...


----------



## miguel (25 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

Mínima: *16,9ºC*

Máxima: *25,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: *38,1km/h NW*

Agora sigo com 19,6ºc e vento fraco...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2009 às 22:22)

Extremos de hoje:
11,8ºC/22,3ºC.
Actualmente 17ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (25 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Boas , o dia aqui foi de céu com alguns cirros , neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 17.1


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:54)

Extremos de hoje:

17,1 ºC / 25,9 ºC

---

Muitos cirrus, cirroestratos e cumulus humilis durante a tarde de hoje.


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 23:11)

sigo com 18.9º e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2009 às 23:42)

Mínima de 14.9ºC

Máximo 28.0ºC

Agora 16.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*

Vento Máximo: *37,4 km/h* de O (270º).

---

Actuais 17,1ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado. Humidade nos 77%.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

Boas,
15,1ºC, céu nublado e vento nulo por esta altura.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

olá boa noite! 

Pouco atento ao céu, recordo por momentos da pouca nebulosidade ter visto essencialmente cirrus e penso que também cirrostratus.

A noite está calma, o vento apresenta-se fraco de Oeste e o céu está limpo.
Valores do momento: 18.0ºC e 74% de hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 02:05)

O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de W/NW.

Despeço-me com os valores: 17.7ºC e 76% de hr.


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco... De regresso o calor, e em princípio hoje já será um dia quente!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.9ºC.

Por agora estão 20.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *16,1ºC*. Embora ontem estivesse a descer a melhor ritmo, acabou por estagnar...

Actualmente sigo com 19,6ºC, humidade nos 72% e vento fraco.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Mais um dia de sol em Santarém
Segundo o IM às 10 horas estavam 22.9ºC

Mínima desta noite em Abrantes foi de 15ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 11:20)

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus e uma agradável temperatura de 21,2ºC.

Humidade nos 64%, pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2009 às 12:23)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 17,5ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 26,0ºC com vento fraco por vezes nulo


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 12:57)

sigo com 25.0 ceu limpo e vento em geral fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

Boa tarde!
Por SM Porto, uma mínima bem fresquinha com 14.7ºC.
Amanheceu com alguma nebulosidade que se foi dissipando, estando agora o céu praticamente limpo.
Sigo com 21.7ºC.


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 13:31)

25.7º


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 14:31)

Temperatura máxima de *25,0ºC* até ao momento, atingidos há 2 minutos atrás.

Actualmente tenho 24,9ºC, humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento a 13,0 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Ago 2009 às 15:12)

A mínima foi de 10,2ºC. Actualmente 23,9ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco e humidade a 76%.


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2009 às 15:49)

Em Odivelas, ontem tive mínima de 14,7ºC, hoje mínima de 14,8ºC. 

Agora, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de noroeste e 26,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Ago 2009 às 16:03)

Finalmente tenho de volta a minha querida Internet...

Estou na Malveira, no último dia de férias em casa duma amiga da minha mãe e o tempo está óptimos:

-Céu limpo
-29.1ºC
-43% de HR
-1016.5hPa
-21km/H WNW


Que maravilha!!!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

A temperatura máxima foi de *25,3ºC* pelas 15:15.

Actualmente sigo com 24,1ºC e o céu _enche-se _de Fractus.

Humidade a 52% e vento a 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Ago 2009 às 18:55)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.8ºC

Sigo com 23.3ºC após uma máxima de 30.9ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2009 às 19:00)

Boas

De volta a Abrantes estão 27.8ºC

A máxima foi de:31.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Ago 2009 às 19:01)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Ago 2009 às 19:21)

Mais um excelente dia de praia em SM Porto, com o Sol a brilhar toda a tarde e o vento a soprar fraco...
Máxima de 25.9ºC.
Presentemente, 22.4ºC.


----------



## meteo (26 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

Mais um dia de vento fraco,céu limpo e calor.Um calor muito agradável mesmo.Diria 26,27 de máxima.Um mes de Agosto por aqui,que não parece Agosto porque a nortada tem aparecido apenas de vez em quando e com vários dias agradáveis.Por aqui,o tempo costuma ser assim em Junho!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 19:53)

Olá boa tarde...

Dia de céu limpo com vento fraco predominando de NW.

Para alguns sinónimo monotonia! Acho que num dia como este, de aniversário, fica sempre bem um dia alegre de sol... 

Tomei a liberdade de deixar os meus dados actuais apesar de o meu RS (não totalmente terminado) se encontrar em fase de teste: 23.9ºC e 50% de hr.

nota: sem o mesmo, certamente teria valores bem mais desajustados...


----------



## F_R (26 Ago 2009 às 20:48)

Com o inicio da noite estão agora 23.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (26 Ago 2009 às 20:50)

Dados actuais:

23,0ºC
65% HR
1015 mb

Vento fraco e céu limpo.

Devido a alguns contratempos tem-me sido praticamente impossível vir ao fórum nestes últimos dias, tenho andado bastante ausente ultimamente...

Espero nos próximos dias poder voltar com mais frequência para postar dados mais vezes.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 20:51)

Céu muito nublado por Fractus, nevoeiro na Serra, e temperatura nos 20,6ºC.

A humidade encontra-se já nos 77% e o vento sopra fraco a moderado. Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## stormy (26 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

21.7º durante o dia o ceu permaneceu limpo e o vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Madragoa (26 Ago 2009 às 21:48)

Boa Noite,por Lisboa...

Temp actual 21.8c
Céu limpo
Vento fraco a a moderado,O/NO
Humidade 67%
Pressão atmosférica 1016 mb

Temp minima de hoje 16.7c
Temp máxima de hoje 29.4c


----------



## Kispo (26 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

Extremos:

*25.5ºC
17.2ºC*

Neste momento: 

20.5ºC
82%hr
1017hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2009 às 22:05)

Extremos de hoje:

17,7 ºC / 29,6 ºC

---

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado numa tarde quente.


----------



## miguel (26 Ago 2009 às 22:11)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,5ºC e a máxima já foi mais alta que nos últimos dois dias ficou nos 30,1ºC...

Agora sigo com uma bela noite, vento fraco e 21,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *25,3ºC*

Vento Máximo: *32,4 km/h* de NO (315º).

---

Actualmente sigo com 18,7ºC. A neblusidade tem vindo a reduzir.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 23:58)

olá boa noite! 

Por aqui uma noite agradável e pelo que observo o céu está limpo com vento muito fraco vindo de W/NW.

Sigo neste momento com 20.1ºC e 75% de hr. *
______________________

(*) Dados obtidos sob protecção de RS criado manualmente e em fase experimental.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Ago 2009 às 01:13)

Uma noite que continua muito calma!

Valores muito estagnados!
Despeço-me com 20.0ºC e 73% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 01:50)

Actuais 18,2ºC, com o céu _quase quase_ limpo!

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 02:08)

Ainda 20,5 ºC e 75 %.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, esporadicamente, de NO.


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2009 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Estão neste momento 16.9ºC

A mínima foi de 16.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Ago 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e ausência de vento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC.
Por agora estão 21.8ºC e o céu limpo.


----------



## Madragoa (27 Ago 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia,por Lisboa...

Temp actual 21.5c
Céu limpo
Humidade nos 73%
Vento fraco E/SE
Pressão atmosférica 1017 mb



Cumprimentos...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Ago 2009 às 10:00)

Bom dia!
Por SM Porto, a minha irmã diz que choveu durante a noite... Não pude comprovar, pois estava em profundo romance com a minha almofada...
De qualquer forma, amanhece bem solarengo o dia...
Mínima de 17.3ºC, seguindo agora com 20ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 10:08)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 19.1ºC

Sigo com 24.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *18,1ºC*, numa noite de céu pouco nublado.

Actualmente sigo já com 24,7ºC.

Humidade a 53%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento a 13,0 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 11:48)

sigo com 25.6º, ceu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Madragoa (27 Ago 2009 às 12:35)

Bom inicio de tarde 

Aqui na minha zona por Lisboa,segue assim...

Temp actual 26.2c.
Céu limpo.
Vento fraco por vezes nulo de SE.
Pressão atmosférica 1016 mb.

A mínima desta madrugada foi de 19.0c


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 12:50)

Sigo com 26.0ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.

A pressão está a 1018.0 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 12:51)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste, com 27,2 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 13:17)

Temperatura máxima até ao momento de *26,4ºC*, há pouco.

Actualmente sigo com 26,0ºC e vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 22,7 km/h.

Humidade a 50% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 13:44)

Dados actuais:

28,2ºC
48% HR
1015 mb
UV 5

Vento fraco e céu limpo. Mais um dia de calor... 

Por este andar vamos chegar aos 100 dias sem precipitação...


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2009 às 13:59)

Boas

Por aqui tive uma mínima mais quentinha de 19,1ºC...

Agora céu limpo e tempo algo quente já com 31,0ºC e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 14:14)

Actualmente

Temp: 27.0ºC

Pressão:1017.7 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 14:34)

Atingi os *26,5ºC* às 13:23. Não sei se a máxia ficará por aqui.

No momento sigo com 25,9ºC e humidade a 54% com vento a 19,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 15:23)

Dados actuais de 30,5ºC de temperatura, 40% de HR, 1015 mb de pressão.

Índice UV 4 e vento fraco de Este. Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

Por SM Porto, levantou-se um forte nevoeiro e o vento começa a ser incomodativo...
23.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 15:35)

A máxima até ao momento foi de 27.2ºC

Sigo com 25.9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Ago 2009 às 17:42)

Ficou frio na praia, está a cacimbar... Presumo que a HR se situe perto dos 100%...
A temperatura caiu para os 20.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 17:45)

A temperatura máxima não passou mesmo dos *26,5ºC*.

Actualmente estou com 23,4ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus. Escusado será dizer que a Serra já se _perdeu de vista_.

Humidade a 68% e vento fraco a moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2009 às 17:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ficou frio na praia, está a cacimbar... Presumo que a HR se situe perto dos 100%...
> A temperatura caiu para os 20.6ºC.



Na Costa da Caparica a manhã e o inicio da tarde foi de bastante calor. So depois das 15h se começou a levantar a nortada. O mar, manteve-se tal como ontem, agitado, com ondas um tanto ao quanto altas. Se bem que eu prefiro-o assim. 

----------

Por Odivelas, ontem os extremos foram:
Tmin: 14,8ºC
Tmáx: 26,7ºC.

Hoje a temperatura variou entre os 18,5ºC e os 28,7ºC.
Por agora vento moderado de Noroeste e 24,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2009 às 17:55)

Extremos de hoje:

Moita

33.9 ºC (15:22)
15.0 ºC (05:41) 

Lisboa (Cais do Sodré)

30.2 ºC (15:35)
19.6 ºC (06:13) 

Está a voltar o calor...


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2009 às 18:02)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal: 

Mínima: *19,1ºC*

Máxima: *32,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31,5km/h WNW*

Agora sigo com 28,4ºC e vento fraco de N e NW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Ago 2009 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 31.4ºC, o vento sopra moderado de NW e o céuy está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.2ºC

T.Minima: 17.1ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 18:49)

sigo com 23.8º, ceu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2009 às 19:06)

Em Abrantes estão 27.2ºC

A máxima foi de 34.2ºC


----------



## meteo (27 Ago 2009 às 19:21)

Aqui em Santa Cruz belo dia de praia até as 15 horas,com vento fraco/ nulo e muito calor.SUrpreendente o calor ás 10 da manha na praia.. Depois a partir das 15 apareceu nevoeiro,e mais tarde as nuvens ..Também 3 dias seguidos apenas com sol e calor seria de mais 
No fim-de-semana é que vai ser bom,se o nevoeiro não estragar ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Ago 2009 às 19:41)

Extremos de hoje:

19,3 ºC / 31,4 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

22.1º


----------



## lsalvador (27 Ago 2009 às 19:54)

Dados por Tomar / Valdonas

33.6 ºC (15:10)  
12.8 ºC (07:09)  


Neste momento vou com 23,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 20:11)

Sigo com 20.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

21.1º


----------



## Lightning (27 Ago 2009 às 20:37)

Máxima de 30,5ºC. 

De momento céu limpo e vento fraco. 22,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 21:08)

Actuais 19,0ºC, com céu encoberto por Fractus.

O vento sopra agora moderado a forte, tendo as rajadas atingido já os *42,1 km/h*.

Humidade a 76%.


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 22:02)

20.0º


----------



## Kispo (27 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Extremos de hoje:

*26.6ºC
18.6ºC*

Neste momento: 
19.4ºC
80%hr
1018mb


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

Neste momento 20.4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Sigo com 19.2ºC

Pressão nos 1019.0 hPa.


----------



## F_R (27 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

18.6ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:16.7ºC
Máxima:34.2ºC


----------



## ct5iul (27 Ago 2009 às 23:50)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 33.2ºC 14:52
TEMP MIN 18.0ºC 23:45 

Temp actual 18.0ºC 23:45
Pressão: 1018.0Hpa 23:45
Intensidade do Vento: 26.6 km/h 23:45
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 23:45
Humidade Relativa:82% 23:45
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:45
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 23:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento  Vento moderado a forte Rajada MAXIMA 34.9kmh ás 22:50

ATENÇÃO
No dia 27 de Agosto, a meia noite e meia, olhe para o ceu,  O planeta Marte será a estrela mais brilhante do ceu, e será tao grande  quanto a lua cheia, e estará a 55,75 milhões de kilometros da terra.
Será como se a terra tivesse duas luas, e este acontecimento só se  produzirá no ano de 2287 
Não perca!! 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## stormy (27 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

19.3º


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *18,1ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *26,5ºC*

Vento Máximo: *44,2 km/h* de N (360º).

---

Actualmente, a tempertaura mínima do dia, com 18,1ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

olá boa noite... 

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se temporariamente muito nublado por Fractus e com vento fraco a moderado de N/NW.

De momento registo 19.0ºC e 78% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2009 às 01:59)

Despeço-me com a agradável temperatura de 17,4ºC.

O céu encontra-se encoberto por Fractus e o vento sopra moderado a forte de N (360º), tendo a sua rajada máxima até ao momento sido de *42,7 km/h*.

Pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2009 às 02:00)

18.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2009 às 02:25)

Agora 18,4 ºC e 80 %.

Vento a ficar gradualmente mais calmo.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Ago 2009 às 02:34)

A noite permanece nublada e um pouco agitada devido ao vento moderado que se faz sentir de NW.

 Despeço-me com os valores: 18.3ºC e 78% de hr.


----------



## F_R (28 Ago 2009 às 07:39)

Bom dia
Estão 16.7ºC

A mínima foi de 16.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2009 às 08:02)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *16,9ºC*, numa noite de céu, alternando entre muito nublado e encoberto, sempre com nevoeiro na Serra. Este ainda se mantém actualmente.

Temperatura nos 17,4ºC, humidade a 76% e vento a 19,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima foi de 17.6ºC.
Agora estão 20.6ºC e está nevoeiro.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com algum nevoeiro. Nos últimos tempos por aqui, as manhãs de nevoeiro têm significado tardes abrasadoras... Com as previsões de subida do mercúrio veremos o que a tarde de hoje nos reserva.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Ago 2009 às 09:48)

Olá

Hoje a mínima foi de 17.1ºC

Sigo com 20.8ºC e céu limpo.

Pressão nos 1018.2


----------



## Lousano (28 Ago 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

Depois de uns dia quentes, a nortada regressou em força.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento forte de NW e 21,3º.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

Pela linha costeira de Sintra, céu encoberto, bastante humidade e vento moderado a forte. Vamos à praia? 

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado por Fractus e uma agrdável temperatura de 22,4ºC.

Humidade a 57% e vento a 19,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## meteo (28 Ago 2009 às 12:42)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui dia completamente diferente dos anteriores.Céu com algumas nuvens,e vento já moderado..O vento á tarde vai ser bonito.Está um dia muito fresquinho.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2009 às 12:46)

Gilmet disse:


> Pela linha costeira de Sintra, céu encoberto, bastante humidade e vento moderado a forte. *Vamos à praia?*



Vamos! Está mesmo a apetecer levar com um guarda sol na "pinha" 

Por aqui o vento resume-se a brisa, o nevoeiro apresenta-se agora na forma de neblina em alguns pontos e o sol já vai aquecendo bem!


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2009 às 12:48)

Olá!

Por aqui, o vento que soprou moderado a forte a noite e a manhã, vai dando agora algumas tréguas.
E como resultado, temos a temperatura a subir. 24ºC de momento. Ainda fresquinho.

A mínima de hoje foi 17,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2009 às 12:55)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO e 26,8 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Ago 2009 às 13:01)

A mínima hoje foi de 15,6ºC.

Segue o dia mais fresco, 28,6ºC e vento moderado de NNE.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Ago 2009 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!
Por SM Porto, após uma manhã na praia em que só faltou nevar, eis que finalmente descobriu o Sol, e o dia está já bem azul, não obstante o vento que sopra moderado de NW.
A temperatura está nos 20.5ºC, após uma mínima que se esfumou quando tive que mudar as pilhas à estação!


----------



## stormy (28 Ago 2009 às 16:01)

após maxima de 27.0º sigo com 26.4º, ceu limpo e vento fraco com rajadas moderadas...


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Ago 2009 às 17:34)

Sigo com 22.8ºC após uma máxima algo fresca de 25.5ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,6ºC*

Máxima:*31,0ºC*

Rajada máxima: *32,3km/h NW*

Agora sigo com vento fraco a moderado e 26,2ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Ago 2009 às 19:03)

Boas

Estão 29.2ºC

A máxima foi de 34.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Ago 2009 às 19:18)

Por SM Porto, sigo com 21,2ºC, após uma agradável tarde de praia.
Aguardemos pois por amanhã, a ver se temos Verão em S. Martinho!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Ago 2009 às 19:26)

Extremos de hoje:

18,3 ºC / 29,5 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO sustentado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Ago 2009 às 19:56)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 27.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.3ºC

T.Minima: 17.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

Sigo com 19.5ºC

Pressão a 1016.3 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Hoje, temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC*, numa tarde de céu, alternando entre limpo e pouco nublado por Fractus.

Actualmente sigo já com 17,0ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado o quadrante Norte.

---

Há pouco, uma farmácia de Sintra indicava 16ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2009 às 23:05)

Gilmet disse:


> Hoje, temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC*, numa tarde de céu, alternando entre limpo e pouco nublado por Fractus.
> 
> Actualmente sigo já com 17,0ºC.
> 
> ...



Já tenho reparado que quando vou na «Linha», Sintra apresenta o seu capacete de nuvens típico. Nos últimos dias tem sido bastante habitual.
É espantosa a velocidade que as nuvens atingem e a forma como aparecem e desaparecem no ar, sempre que passam para o outro lado da montanha.
Uma vez tive  a sorte de estar no local onde as nuvens literalmente desapareciam na minha frente.
Daí os valores de temperatura são mesmo de outro mundo, em relação a Lisboa e zonas vizinhas.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 00:10)

Olá *belem*!

Moro num local priveligiado, com vista para toda a Serra de Sintra, e é de facto muito interessante ver quase todos os dias a formação de todas essas núvens, e a sua _descida_, proporcionando nevoeiro à Serra. Um espectáculo que não me canso de observar!

---

*Extremos de Ontem:*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *24,1ºC*

Vento Máximo: *48,5 km/h* de N (360º).

---

Actuais 16,9ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado pro Fractus. Nevoeiro na Serra.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Ago 2009 às 00:25)

belem disse:


> Já tenho reparado que quando vou na «Linha», Sintra apresenta o seu capacete de nuvens típico. Nos últimos dias tem sido bastante habitual.
> É espantosa a velocidade que as nuvens atingem e a forma como aparecem e desaparecem no ar, sempre que passam para o outro lado da montanha.
> Uma vez tive  a sorte de estar no local onde as nuvens literalmente desapareciam na minha frente.
> Daí os valores de temperatura são mesmo de outro mundo, em relação a Lisboa e zonas vizinhas.



Olá boa noite! 

Já me aconteceu semelhante situação num dos pontos mais altos da Serra da Arrábida, junto ao Portinho. Só havia nebulosidade nessas cotas mais elevadas. Uma massa de ar vinda de NW que forçada pelo relevo da Serra na vertente Norte condensava-se e se tão rápido as nuvens surgiam, da mesma forma desapareciam quando tentavam precipitar-se pela vertente Sul. Lindo!

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de W/NW.
No entanto segundo me parece, alguma nebulosidade paira junto à faixa costeira a Oeste, a Norte da serra de Sintra!


----------



## meteo (29 Ago 2009 às 00:39)

Boas noites

O vento diminuiu gradualmente desde as 7 da tarde,e agora já vai fraco!! Amanha vai ferver e de que maneira.Em Torres Vedras,aqui perto deve chegar aos 30 graus !
Hoje ás 11 da noite,estavam 16,5 graus e muita humidade,com os carros todos molhados.


----------



## Kispo (29 Ago 2009 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Tive de esperar até às 00:00 para me certificar dos extremos de ontem! aqui ficam:

*24.5ºC
17.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 01:39)

Actuais 16,6ºC. A neblusidade é cada vez mais.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 13,3 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## F_R (29 Ago 2009 às 02:13)

Boa noite

Excelente noite hoje sem vento o que e raro por estes lados.
Estão 17.1ºC

Extremos de ontem
Mínima:16.3ºC
Máxima:34.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 02:46)

Céu limpo, vento mais calmo e ainda 18,3 ºC.

Pressão em descida e já nos 1015,1 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.7ºC
Por agora estão 20.1ºC e céu limpo, de referir que esteve nevoeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Ago 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia!
Em SM Porto, mínima fresquinha de 14.7ºC.
De momento, 18.4ºC, com o nevoeiro praticamente dissipado, o que permitirá um dia de calor dos bons, assim se espera...
Vento: muito fraco...


----------



## tdda (29 Ago 2009 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu limpo e parece que vem ai um dia quentinho.

Minima: 16.8
Actual: 23.4


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 11:19)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *15,9ºC*, numa noite de céu muito nublado e alguma névoa.

Actualmente sigo com 23,3º, e o céu encontra-se _estranhamente_ limpo!

Humidade a 55% e vento a 0,0 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina ao longe.

Agora 23,4 ºC e 66 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 12:42)

O dia segue quente! Actuais 26,7ºC, e humidade apenas nos 37%.

Vento fraco ou nulo e pressão a 1017 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

Em SM Porto, o vento segue moderado de NW, impedindo a subida das temperaturas...
20.5ºC apenas. Céu limpo.
De qualquer forma, assinale-se uma excelente manhã de praia...


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2009 às 13:07)

Boas

Tive uma mínima fresca e a madrugada esteve muito ventosa na praia  tive apenas 16,9ºC de mínima...

Agora sigo com 26ºC não está o calor que esperaria a esta hora!! Vou a seguir para Grândola lá espero bem mais calor


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 14:01)

Actuais 28,3ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de *28,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 37% e vento a soprar fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Actuais 28,3ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de *28,9ºC*.
> 
> Humidade nos 37% e vento a soprar fraco de SO (225º).



Curiosamente aqui ainda mais fresco que por aí, com uma humidade mais elevada, devido ao vento de Leste.

Ainda 27,8 ºC e 50 % de humidade relativa, mas tal como costuma acontecer, aqui faltam algumas horas até ser atingida a máxima, que ainda tem muito para subir.


----------



## tdda (29 Ago 2009 às 15:01)

Pessoal aqui já marca 36,6 humidade nos 32 e uma brisa fraquinha.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Ago 2009 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,por Lisboa sigo com...

Temp actual 28.4c
Céu limpo 
Humidade 38%
Pressão 1014 mb
Vento fraco O/SO


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Ago 2009 às 15:37)

Em SM Porto, depois do vento ter praticamente desaparecido, eis que volta a sopra moderadamente, fazendo com que a temperatura não suba...
Sigo com 23.6ºC, com vento moderado de NW...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 17:34)

Nova temperatura máxima, registada há pouco. *30,0ºC*!

Actuais 29,5ºC e humidade nos 37%. Pressão a 1016 hPa e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 18:51)

Ainda 32,5 ºC e 35 % de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 19:01)

25,9ºC e o céu mantém-se limpo. Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º) e humidade nos 44%.


----------



## Kispo (29 Ago 2009 às 19:49)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.5ºC
16.1ºC*

Neste momento:

26.1ºC
49%hr
1014mb
céu limpo com o sol quase a pôr-se


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Ago 2009 às 20:23)

*olá boa tarde...* 

Dia bem quente o que ainda se nota a esta hora...

O céu continua limpo e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.
De momento sigo com 25.8ºC e 43% de hr.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 21:33)

Sigo em descida rápida, com 21,6ºC de temperatura.

A humidade encontra-se nos 65% e o vento sopra a 19,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Ago 2009 às 22:15)

Extremos de hoje:

17,4 ºC / 33,4 ºC

---

Tarde quente de céu limpo e vento fraco predominante de SE.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *15,9ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *30,0ºC*

Uma amplitude térmica jeitosa.

---

Actuais 20,9ºC. Uma noite deveras agradável!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

Boa Noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.7ºC

T.Minima: 15.7ºC


----------



## fsl (29 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

Oeiras com mais 5ºs de TEMP, do que ontem à mesma hora :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-08-09  23:28)
Temperatura: 	24.0°C 
Humidade: 	58%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	15.2°C 
Vento: 	4.8 km/hr NNW
Pressão: 	1014.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 252.2mm
Wind chill: 	 24.0°C 
Indíce THW: 	 24.4°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 24.4°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 17.6°C às   7:00 	 29.7°C às 18:21
Humidade: 	 45%  às  18:22 	 84%  às   2:48
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 15.0°C às   0:38 	 19.4°C às  19:03
Pressão: 	 1013.7mb  às  19:19 	 1016.1mb  às  11:00
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 46.7 km/hr  às   0:01
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.6°C às   0:39 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 31.1°C às  17:22


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Ago 2009 às 23:36)

Mais um excelente dia de praia por SM Porto, embora sem os valores de temperatura de outras paragens: máxima de 23.7ºC.
Presentemente, 19ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Ago 2009 às 23:49)

*boa noite a todos_* 

Por aqui está uma noite fantástica...

O céu está limpo e sente-se uma aragem muito suave de Oeste.

No momento registo 22.8ºC com 48% de hr.


Sensor protegido por RS criado manualmente.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 00:11)

Por Odivelas, a tarde foi de bastante calor.

A máxima foi de 33,2ºC.
A mínima de 16,5ºC.

Por agora, a temperatura encontra-se nos 23,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 01:16)

20,7ºC, completamente estagnados e com a humidade nos 65%.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 01:32)

Céu limpo e ainda 24,4 ºC e 51 %.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 02:01)

E eis que a temperatura sobe um pouco. 21,0ºC com a humidade a cair para os 62%.

Vento fraco de NE (45º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 02:05)

Gilmet disse:


> E eis que a temperatura sobe um pouco.



Aqui também subiu ligeiramente e estou agora com 24,7 ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (30 Ago 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia,sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 21.1c
Vento nulo,ou muito fraco de O/SO
Humidade 75%
Pressão nos 1013mb(...e a estação a dár previsão de chuva...)é uma alucinação ...
Temp minima desta madrugada 19.6c 

Só uma nota,a esta hora na pagina da Protecção Civil,estão 13 incendios activos...as 8 da manha.


Cumprimentos...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia!

Mais uma temperatura mínima tropical, ainda que no limiar, com *20,0ºC*!

Actualmente sigo já com *27,4ºC*! Humidade nos 42% e vento a 0,0 km/h.

Céu limpo e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
No último dia em SM Porto, mínima de 15.6ºC, seguindo agora com 19ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco...
O alerta amarelo foi lançado pelo IM para o distrito de Leiria (entre muitos outros)... Por aqui cheira-me que o alerta amarelo é devido aos limos na água, mas enfim...


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 10:25)

Sigo já com *28,5ºC*! Hoje superarei os 30ºC.

Humidade nos 37% e vento nos 0,0 km/h, sendo que por vezes sopra fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2009 às 11:57)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 33.0ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo.
Minima de Hoje: 19.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 12:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Ainda 30,6 ºC e 41 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 12:10)

Impressionante! Pouco passa das 12h e registo já *33,3ºC*!

Humidade nos 28% e vento, em geral, nulo.


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 12:11)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 21,5ºC.

Agora está nos 32,6ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Madragoa (30 Ago 2009 às 13:00)

Hoje é ao contrario.....,está mais fresquinho no centro da cidade,do que nos arredores... talvez devido há proximidade do Rio,nota se uma brisa fresca humida...estranho,não é muito habitual aqui...,mas a natureza assim o quér.


Sigo desde Lisboa

Temp actual 30.2c
Humidade nos 38%
Vento fraco ou,nulo de como já referi S/SE
A pressão desde o ultimo post ás 8 da manha...continua a baixar,estando agora nos 1012mb 

Cumprimentos ...


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 13:52)

Acabei de atingir os *35,1ºC*.

Dia muito quente por aqui.
O vento mantém-se fraco a nulo. E sem qualquer direcção definida.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Ago 2009 às 14:15)

Aqui sigo com 39.1°C. Nao estava a espera e vamos ver onde para.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

Boas

Estão 40.1ºC

A mínima foi de 20.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 14:19)

A temperatura atingiu já os *34,4ºC*, há pouco.

Actualmente sigo com 33,0ºC, estáveis, após uma descida acentuada. 

Humidade a 28% e vento moderado de SSO (202º).


----------



## tdda (30 Ago 2009 às 14:36)

Grande brasa?!?

Até o RS se encaracola com o calor.

39,7ºC
25%Humidade
Vento médio 2.5 Kmh


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2009 às 14:39)

Após uma máxima de 33,2ºC, a temperatura está agora nos 32,3ºC.

Não passa disso... 

De resto, 29% de HR, 1015 mb de pressão e vento fraco. Vê-se alguma nebulosidade a este (interior).


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 15:08)

Alvega, era às 13h UTC, a estação do IM mais quente do país com 40,9ºC.







Das estações amadoras, o meteoTomar chegou aos 42,1ºC às 14h50.
Também na última hora:
MeteoAbrantes aos 40,2ºC;
Ourém aos 40,0ºC;
Chamusca aos 39,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 15:36)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *34,4ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 32,4ºC e humidade nos 26%.

É possível avistar algums Cumulus Humilis a Este.


----------



## tdda (30 Ago 2009 às 15:50)

Registei 40,5ºc 15:15 e uma Humidade de 21%

Nos ultimos 5/10 minutos registei alguma descida. Marca agora 39,3 Humidade 30%.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2009 às 16:04)

40.2ºC e 14% HR


----------



## AnDré (30 Ago 2009 às 16:19)

Às 14h UTC, haviam 3 EMA's acima dos 40ºC:
41,0ºC Alvega
40,7ºC Amareleja
40,5ºC Tomar

E outras 5 >39ºC:
39,5ºC Portel
39,5ºC Santarém
39,4ºC Coruche
39,2ºC Elvas

E ainda Anadia com 39,1ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Ago 2009 às 16:49)

Hoje bati a minha máxima em Tomar / Valdonas

42.1 ºC (14:50)


----------



## rozzo (30 Ago 2009 às 17:02)

lsalvador disse:


> Hoje bati a minha máxima em Tomar / Valdonas
> 
> 42.1 ºC (14:50)



Valdonas?
Curiso é no mesmo sítio da estação do IM! 
Estão perto uma da outra?
Pena os dados serem horários no site do IM, para comparar era porreiro!
O máximo na estação do IM foi 41.1º, mas lá está, em valores de hora a hora, não dá para saber o máximo mesmo pelo meio..


----------



## lsalvador (30 Ago 2009 às 17:15)

Estão a cerca de 1200 metros e a minha esta mais baixa e num vale.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2009 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 37.1ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 38.1ºC

T.Minima: 19.3ºC


----------



## rozzo (30 Ago 2009 às 18:32)

lsalvador disse:


> Estão a cerca de 1200 metros e a minha esta mais baixa e num vale.



Então faz bastante sentido, e de qualquer forma a outra não deve ter andado muito longe da tua máxima, um nada abaixo!
Deves ter aí umas belas mínimas no Inverno!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

Actuais 30,5ºC e o céu mantém-se limpo.

A noite vai ser quente!

Humidade nos 31%.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

No último post em SM Porto, reporto uma fantástica tarde de praia, com a máxima a ser de 26.1ºC...
Logo mais, volto ao forno de minha casa, com os extremos da ultima semana.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 19:33)

Ritmo impressionante de descida de temperatura de *-5,2ºC/h*!

Sigo com 26,3ºC e humidade nos 45%!

Vento a 17,6 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## ct5iul (30 Ago 2009 às 20:28)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX: 35.2ºC 13:23

Temp actual 25.1ºC 20:25 
Temp dentro de Casa sotão 31.5ºC 43% Humidade
Pressão: 1013.8.1Hpa 20:25  
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 20:25 
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 25.1ºC 20:25 
Humidade Relativa:64% 20:25 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:25 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 20:25 
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## fsl (30 Ago 2009 às 20:56)

Em Oeiras a TEMP max 32.1 , foi atingida às 19:00 ...


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 30-08-09  20:43)
Temperatura:	23.9°C 
Humidade:	69%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	17.9°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr S
Pressão:	1011.9 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 23.9°C 
Indíce THW:	 24.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 24.8°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.6°C às   7:41	 32.1°C às 18:52
Humidade:	 33%  às  18:47	 79%  às   7:01
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.9°C às  18:34	 20.0°C às  14:38
Pressão:	 1011.0mb  às  19:09	 1014.9mb  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 20.9 km/hr  às  18:32
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 19.4°C às   7:15	
Maior Indíce Calor		 32.8°C às  19:07


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 21:13)

Máxima observada de 36,9 ºC.

Se tivesse subido mais uma décima seria a máxima do ano, assim foi igualada a anterior.

Às 20h ainda tinha 32,2 ºC.


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2009 às 21:21)

Estão 31.6ºC

A máxima foi de 40.3ºC nova máxima do ano


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 21:38)

Ainda 22,0ºC, mas com humidade já nos 59%!

Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º) e pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

*boa noite!* 

Céu limpo e muito calor; eram 14H50 quando registei 36.6ºC. 

O céu mantém-se limpo e uma brisa muito suave vinda de W/SW refresca um pouco no rescaldo do braseiro das últimas horas.

Valores do momento: 24.8ºC e 42% de hr.



Sensor protegido por RS criado manualmente.


----------



## Kispo (30 Ago 2009 às 22:17)

máxima de *32.4ºC* aqui no Monte Abraão. Quase máxima do mês!


----------



## ct5iul (30 Ago 2009 às 22:41)

Sigo com 24.9ºc
humidade 59%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Ago 2009 às 22:59)

Um dia agradável para um passeio durante toda a tarde, que se podia prolongar noite fora.

Estão ainda 27,9 ºC e não sopra qualquer brisa.

---

Extremos de hoje:

21,8 ºC / 36,9 ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Boas pessoal

Estão ainda 27.8ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:20.3ºC
Máxima:40.3ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Ago 2009 às 23:29)

Nova máxima do ano com *42.4ºC*
de facto hoje fui à rua e o ar até queimava 

*(30-08-2009)

Máx:  42.4ºC
Min:  20.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2009 às 23:41)

De volta a casa, eis os extremos dos dias que passei fora:

Dia 24:
18.3ºC
26.3ºC

Dia 25:
17.7ºC
24.8ºC

Dia 26:
17.5ºC
28.2ºC

Dia 27:
19.7ºC
30.2ºC

Dia 28:
18.5ºC
28.8ºC

Dia 29:
17.9ºC
29.9ºC

Hoje:
20.8ºC
32.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Ago 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






---

Actuais 21,5ºC e humidade nos 61%.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Ago 2009 às 23:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um dia agradável para um passeio durante toda a tarde, que se podia prolongar noite fora.
> 
> Estão ainda 27,9 ºC e não sopra qualquer brisa.



olá_

Concordo contigo num ponto, realmente agora, um passeio a prolongar-se pela noite fora, seria bem mais agradável! 

Actuais: 22.7ºC com 46% de hr.


----------



## meteo (30 Ago 2009 às 23:50)

Por aqui,esteve muito calor! Em Torres Vedras aqui perto estavam 36 graus ás 15 horas. Chegado a casa estava nos 34,que sendo a 4km da praia,é muito quente  O vento foi fraco ou nulo.E quando era nulo fazia lembrar aqueles dias no interior alentejano,com tudo parado,de muito calor.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2009 às 00:16)

Despeço-me com 22ºC, 71%.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 00:38)

Extremos de ontem:
12,9ºC/32ºC.
Actualmente 17,3ºC, vento nulo e humidade a 69%.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Ago 2009 às 01:12)

Despeço-me com uma ligeira diferença dos valores agora pela madrugada...

Actuais: 23.4ºC e 39% de hr.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 01:19)

Muito calor neste 30 de Agosto.

Por aqui a temperatura variou entre os 21,5ºC e os 36,0ºC.

Por agora 24ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 02:15)

Despeço-me com uns agradáveis 21,1ºC, nesta noite de luar.

Humidade a subir rapidamente, nos 74% por agora.

Vento a 5,0 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 02:47)

Ainda 24,1 ºC e 50 % de humidade relativa.

Noite agradável de céu limpo.


----------



## Madragoa (31 Ago 2009 às 08:28)

Bom dia...por Lisboa

Noite agradável,sem vento...

Mas isto hoje promete aquecer,outra vez !!! 

Temp actual 24.2c
Céu limpo
Humidade nos 60 %
Vento fraco de N/NE,por vezes nulo
Pressão atmosférica nos 1009 mb



Cumprimentos...


----------



## vitamos (31 Ago 2009 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Depois de um fim de semana de ausência (festas de aldeia) de volta a Coimbra. Ontem a minha estação em COimbra registou uma máxima de 35,6ºC.

Hoje, manhã de céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite tropical em Abrantes com uma mínima de 20.1ºC

Agora 22.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 20.3ºC, seguindo actualmente com 23.2ºC, 77%HR, céu limpo, e vento fraco.


----------



## lsalvador (31 Ago 2009 às 10:16)

rozzo disse:


> Então faz bastante sentido, e de qualquer forma a outra não deve ter andado muito longe da tua máxima, um nada abaixo!
> Deves ter aí umas belas mínimas no Inverno!



Sim, tenho umas belas mínimas, se fores ao meu site e fores ver o histórico 

Exemplos :

-------------------------------------------------------
Novembro de 2008


NÚMERO DE DIAS (TEMPERATURA)

                      MIN	MED	MAX

<0	                9	0	0
=> 0 a 4.9	       19	2	0
=> 5 a 9.9	        2	21	0
=> 10 a 14.9	0	7	4
=> 15 a 19.9	0	0	14
=> 20 a 24.9	0	0	11
=> 25 a 29.9	0	0	1
=> 30 a 34.9	0	0	0
=> 35 a 39.9	0	0	0
=> 40         	0	0	0


-------------------------------------------------------
Janeiro de 2009


TEMPERATURA MINIMA  =	-6.9 ºC DIA 09

10 dias com mínimas abaixo de Zero

-------------------------------------------------------
Abril de 2009

Temperatura mínima foi de 0.1

-------------------------------------------------------
Março de 2009

TEMPERATURA MINIMA  =	-1.0 ºC DIA 31

-------------------------------------------------------

Isto são exemplos, ontem por acaso bati a máxima do ano

TEMPERATURA MAXIMA  =	42.1 ºC DIA 30

No ano passado o máximo em Agosto foi de 35.6

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Mais uma temperatura mínima tropical! *20,1ºC*!

Actualmente sigo com 25,9ºC, e ainda restam alguns Fractus na faixa Oeste.

Humidade a 34% e vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Ago 2009 às 12:14)

Olá

Hoje a temperatura mínima foi de 21.1ºC

Sigo com 28.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 12:18)

O dia de hoje está a ser notavelmente mais fresco que o de ontem. Ainda assim, sigo  com 29,2ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 35% e vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Lightning (31 Ago 2009 às 13:07)

Dados actuais de 30,9ºC de temperatura, 39% de humidade relativa, 1010 milibares de pressão atmosférica.

Vento moderado e céu limpo, por enquanto... 

Índice UV 4.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2009 às 13:43)

Lightning disse:


> Dados actuais de 30,9ºC de temperatura, 39% de humidade relativa, 1010 milibares de pressão atmosférica.
> 
> Vento moderado e céu limpo, por enquanto...
> 
> Índice UV 4.



Por aqui, algumas diferenças...
29.7ºC, 45%HR, 1013hpa, UV5, céu limpo, não obstante alguma neblina, e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Ago 2009 às 14:06)

Aqui sigo com 32,7ºC depois de ter chegado aos 33,3ºC.

O vento é que sopra desde o meio-dia de uma direcção "rara" para o verão, Sudeste. Estará a "empurrar" alguma trovoada para cá...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

Boa Tarde

Por cá neste momento estão 35.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SE e o céu está pouco nublado.
Minima de Hoje: 19.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 14:21)

De súbito, Fractus invadem a Serra, e a temperatura começa a descer abruptamente!

Apenas 26,1ºC e humidade já nos 50%!

Vento a 15,5 km/h do quadrante Norte!


----------



## Madragoa (31 Ago 2009 às 14:21)

Boa tarde.

Sigo por Lisboa

Temp actual 31.1c,até está fresquinho...para esta zona e esta hora !!!
Vento 10km/h O/SO
Humidade 35%
Pressão atmosférica 1010mb



Cumprimentos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2009 às 14:41)

Só uma pergunta! onde andam as trovoadas?


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 14:42)

Em pouco mais de 20 minutos, a temperatura já desceu 1,9ºC, estando agora nos *24,2ºC*!

Variação de temperatura de -*5,6ºC/h*!

Humidade nos 60%.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Ago 2009 às 15:44)

Sigo com 27.4ºC

Pressão nos 1012.9 hPa


----------



## homem do mar (31 Ago 2009 às 15:54)

esta calor em alvega a marcar os 36.6º bem mais calor do que em santarem que apenas chega aos 32.9


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 15:57)

A temperatura mantém-se agora estável nos *23,5ºC*, com humidade nos 59%.

Vento a 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º) e pressão a 1014 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2009 às 16:15)

Após uma máxima de, até agora, 30.2ºC, eis que estão 27.6ºC, mantendo-se a neblina para os lados de Lisboa.
43%HR, 1012hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Ago 2009 às 16:51)

Olá

Sigo com 26.5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (31 Ago 2009 às 17:36)

Sigo pela alta de Lisboa com 28.3ºc


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 17:54)

Boas tardes, por aqui 29,1ºC, Vento fraco de SE e muita neblina para os lados de Lisboa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2009 às 17:56)

Por estão 33.2ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SW/W e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.0ºC

T.minima: 19.1ºC


----------



## meteo (31 Ago 2009 às 18:06)

Hoje um dia mais normal para estas bandas,com menos calor.
Por casa céu limpo com vento fraco. Na praia nevoeiro até as 13 horas,mas calor na mesma,com vento nulo.Depois desapareceu o nevoeiro,apareceu o sol,mas veio também o vento  Vento fraco a moderado,sendo predominante o vento moderado a partir das 16.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 18:40)

A temperatura máxima de hoje, à semelhança de ante-ontem, foi de *30,0ºC*!

22,9ºC por agora com a humidade nos 62%.

Vento a 24,1 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 19:17)

Extremos de hoje (até agora):
13,8ºC/25,1ºC(máxima desceu 6,9ºC em relação a ontem!).
Actualmente 22,2ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco e humidade a 67%.


----------



## fsl (31 Ago 2009 às 19:17)

Hoje em Oeiras menos calor. Ontem por esta hora a TEMP tinha mais 6ºs  !!!

 actuais (actualizado a 31-08-09  19:13)
Temperatura:	25.1°C 
Humidade:	56%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	15.7°C 
Vento:	16.1 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1012.1 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	1.6 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 252.2mm
Wind chill:	 25.1°C 
Indíce THW:	 25.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 25.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 20.8°C às   7:08	 28.8°C às 11:54
Humidade:	 46%  às  13:32	 79%  às   8:25
Ponto de Orvalho:	 13.3°C às   1:10	 18.9°C às   9:36
Pressão:	 1010.9mb  às   5:51	 1013.1mb  às  10:48
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 27.4 km/hr  às  17:32
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 20.6°C às   7:08	
Maior Indíce Calor		 30.0°C às  11:51


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2009 às 20:04)

Neste momento 29.4ºC

A máxima foi de 36.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

Extremos de hoje:

21,6 ºC / 32,1 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, já mais para o fim da tarde.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Ago 2009 às 20:47)

Olá

Sigo com 21.1ºC igualando assim a mínima do dia!


----------



## ct5iul (31 Ago 2009 às 21:24)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX:33.8ºC 12:54
TEMP MIN: 20.6ºC 07:03 

Temp actual 20.8ºC 21:20 
Temp dentro de Casa sotão 29.6ºC 46% Humidade
Pressão: 1014.5.1Hpa 21:20 
Intensidade do Vento: 9.3 km/h 21:20 
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 19.6ºC 21:20 
Humidade Relativa:71% 21:20 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:20 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 21:20
Altitude: 110Metros

TEMP MINIMA DO MÊS DE AGOSTO  10.8ºC Dia 21-08-2009 ás 06:53
TEMP MAXIMA DO MÊS DE AGOSTO 38.2ºC Dia 11-08-2009 ás 14:49

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 21:25)

O céu enche-se de Fractus, e a temperatura actual é de 19,0ºC.

Vento a 16,9 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 21:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máxima observada de 36,9 ºC.
> 
> Se tivesse subido mais uma décima seria a máxima do ano, assim foi igualada a anterior.



Afinal os dados que reportei ontem vêm a ser desmentidos pelo histórico da estação.

Foi batida a máxima anual, com 37,2 ºC.


----------



## squidward (31 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

*(31-08-2009)

Max:  36.6ºC
Min:  20.0ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 22:16)

Actualmente 19,1ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado e humidade a 67%.


----------



## Kispo (31 Ago 2009 às 22:44)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*29.1ºC
19.0ºC* até agora! (18.6ºC perto da meia noite)

sigo com 19.1ºC, 1014mb e 79%hr


----------



## tdda (31 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

Maxima de hoje:34,8ºC
Minima: 18,7ºC

Actual 19,7ºC
Vento: AV 18,1 kmh F3 Norte
Humidade Relativa: 79%
Pressão Atm. 1014.5hpa a subir 0.8hpa hora


----------



## F_R (31 Ago 2009 às 22:48)

Agora 20.7ºC, com algum vento que se chega a tornar desagradável


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 22:58)

tdda disse:


> Maxima de hoje:34,8ºC
> Minima: 18,7ºC
> 
> Actual 19,7ºC
> ...



Dados até agora bastante interessantes, para uma estação instalada há tão pouco tempo.

Atravessou uns belos dias para testar o abrigo, parece ter passado no teste, mas não hesites em continuar a partilhar os teus dados.

Parabéns pela dedicação.


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

De regresso à Lousã, verifico que ontem foi registada a temp. max do ano com 40,8º.

Hoje a máx foi de 33,3º e a mínima deverá ser obtida antes da meia-noite.

Neste momento 18,7º, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 23:13)

Boa Noite, por aqui 22ºC, Vento Fraco de Nordeste e pressão a 1013hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 23:28)

Agora 17,7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e humidade a 70%.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Ago 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos do dia:

20.2ºC
30.2ºC

De momento, 21.8ºC, 60%HR, 1015hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Ago 2009 às 23:48)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Mínima: *17,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *30,0ºC*

---

Actualmente sigo com 18,1ºC.


----------



## meteo (31 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

Boa noite!

O vento é fraco neste momento.Está uma noite agradável,mas Amanha vem ai a nortada,e para ficar! 
Volto amanha para Oeiras.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:19.1ºC (que é a temperatura actual)
Máxima:36.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2009 às 00:01)

O último dia de Agosto terminou com 19,6ºC, sendo essa a nova mínima do dia.

A máxima foi de 31,7ºC.


----------



## Kispo (1 Set 2009 às 00:04)

mínima de 18.6ºC perto da meia noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 00:26)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 21,6 ºC / 32,1 ºC



A mínima alterou-se e foi batida antes das 0h, fixando-se nos 20,2 ºC neste último dia de Agosto.


----------



## tdda (1 Set 2009 às 09:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dados até agora bastante interessantes, para uma estação instalada há tão pouco tempo.
> 
> Atravessou uns belos dias para testar o abrigo, parece ter passado no teste, mas não hesites em continuar a partilhar os teus dados.
> 
> Parabéns pela dedicação.



Obrigado pelo apoio Daniel.

Estou bastante agradado com os resultados mas já estou a preparar uns melhoramento no abrigo. Estou a pensar reduzir o espaço entre pratos para 1cm em vez dos actuais 1.5cm e colocar mais um prato no topo.
Acho que terei melhor protecção. Que te parece?

Obrigado.


----------

